# Shaun's Trying to get massive blog



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Went to gym tonight lifted some big fcuk off weights came home ate loads of grub and then whacked a load of gear in my ****

i will be repeating this process several times over the next year so just cut and paste the above each day ....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> Went to gym tonight lifted some big fcuk off weights came home ate loads of grub and then whacked a load of gear in my ****
> 
> i will be repeating this process several times over the next year so just cut and paste the above each day ....


Sarky cow :lol:

Pics? :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> Went to gym tonight lifted some big fcuk off weights came home ate loads of grub and then whacked a load of gear in my ****
> 
> i will be repeating this process several times over the next year so just cut and paste the above each day ....


I wil be following this blog closely mate...

Very interesting...

Did you find your technique was questioned at any time??

Will you\have you ever competed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Were you approached by any astronauts for sex in the Sauna?

If I did would you object...? :whistling:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

pmsl .... makes note of following this ..i might learn something


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I wil be following this blog closely mate...
> 
> Very interesting...
> 
> ...


some guy said i had perfect form tonight so i followed him into changing room expecting sex , turns out he was straight and serious about the perfect form ..... now have a black eye

i have competed ages ago for *C*roatian *R*egion *A*thletic *P*hysiques association but there aint any photos as the only camera in the village was being used that day.......


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i could list several weights i lift but this would be completly meaningless as i will add at least 50 kg on to most of my lifts for the benefit of this blog

my gear regime will also be meaningless as i will subtract several milligrams from my totals for the benefit of this blog


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> very impressive so far shaun - will you be lifting 3kg next week instead of the usual 2kg - overload is important as dont want you plateauing


wow hold your horses deadlifting aint till next week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> some guy said i had perfect form tonight so i followed him into changing room expecting sex , turns out he was straight and serious about the perfect form ..... now have a black eye
> 
> i have competed ages ago for *C*roatian *R*egion *A*thletic *P*hysiques association but there aint any photos as the only camera in the village was being used that day.......


Photos will be on here mate:

http://www.crap.com/


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> some guy said i had perfect form tonight so i followed him into changing room expecting sex , turns out he was straight and serious about the perfect form ..... now have a black eye
> 
> i have competed ages ago for *C*roatian *R*egion *A*thletic *P*hysiques association but there aint any photos as the only camera in the village was being used that day.......


do you have any bad memories that you associate with that time mate? best not speak about the show in case you top yourself,that would really scupper your getting huge plans. :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

oh ffs are you serious................. :surrender:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> oh ffs are you serious................. :surrender:


*ahem*



MissBC said:


> can you leave if your going to be nasty!!, NO need


So no need to swear in Shaun's log now is there princess x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> Do you have pics of your ar5e jabbin please, and can you please list details of your weights lifted so I can clarify exactly if the weights are fcuk off size or just *pansy ones like JW* lifts :whistling:
> 
> Linda xx


Oi they are bicep tearing weights missy:cursing:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Laughing so hard I have tears, :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> do you have any bad memories that you associate with that time mate? best not speak about the show in case you top yourself,that would really scupper your getting huge plans. :lol:


some really bad bad bad things happened and prob reason i came last as up till that point i was looking great and perfect in every way ... there is no way the dwarf had better symmetry than me

anyway i dont wanna talk about the thing i just mentioned that i shouldnt have coz it reminds me of the thing im trying to forget so plesse dont mention it again as it may remind me .......... etc etc etc


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> ... there is no way the dwarf had better symmetry than me


I so did!!!!

And it's not my fault you couldn't walk in the stripper heels...... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> Yeah whatever I bet thats not even you on the video or your avatar, I reck ur jus a t-shirt boy tryin to play with the bigger boys :whistling:


So you reckon the bloke in my avvy looks awesome? as does they guy in the videos...

So what you are saying if it really was me in pics and vids then I would be super impressive:thumbup1:

xx


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OMFG!!!!! i think my sides are gonna split!!!!!

do have an approximate time for pics being posted..........or even a countdown to the next post prolonging it?????? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Oi they are bicep tearing weights missy:cursing:


fcuk the bicep tearing weights .. someone said my form was so perfect i could be a fcuking robot


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> Now now young man, come here and sit naked on my knee and tell me all about it.....no its ok honest I like women you do nothing for me what so ever..........yes I have to do this rhythmic movement to your genital region to help you relax, it's a well known method in the bodybuilding world :thumbup1:


Yes, it flushes the blood out of your muscles and all into one place where it collects for a while...it's OK, it's perfectly safe, it'll go back to normal in a while after the er..rhythmic movement. It may affect your test levels but it's temporary :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember i did a show once...

I was young, I needed the money and I DONT LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> OMFG!!!!! i think my sides are gonna split!!!!!
> 
> do have an approximate time for pics being posted..........or even a countdown to the next post prolonging it?????? :whistling: :whistling:


miss weeman im working on your pics ... oh sorry you mean pics of my body .yes i have some and will post them sometime but cant say when unless you ask me several times and even then i will make you wait


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> fcuk the bicep tearing weights .. someone said my form was so perfect i could be a fcuking robot


Personally i've been told i'm so fluid in the gym that i'm akin to a piston, i'll try to get a video, i'm sure the 'gay' guys won't mind filming me.....they said it be no probs...i love my gym, they are all so keen to help me:lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I remember i did a show once...
> 
> I was young, I needed the money and I DONT LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT


best 20 pence i have ever spent


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I remember i did a show once...
> 
> I was young, I needed the money and I DONT LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:was it as traumatic as the 'biceps' incident???? don't worry, i won't ask you to talk about it.......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> miss weeman im working on your pics ... oh sorry you mean pics of my body .yes i have some and will post them sometime but cant say when unless you ask me several times and even then i will make you wait


Will they be up soon? and by soon do you mean 10 weeks?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> eh come on give him chance.......this thread has to reach at least 11 pages before the guy even considers postin his pics, it's in the rules :thumbup1:


fcuk me its reached 3 pages and i have only been to the gym once ....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:was it as traumatic as the 'biceps' incident???? don't worry, i won't ask you to talk about it.......


Worse, and i have pics... you want:lol: :lol:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> miss weeman im working on your pics ... oh sorry you mean pics of my body .yes i have some and will post them sometime but cant say when unless you ask me several times and even then i will make you wait


taps fingers on keys waiting for piccys :whistling: so we can tell you how wonderful and sexy you look. :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> taps fingers on keys waiting for piccys :whistling: so we can tell you how wonderful and sexy you look. :lol:


just because im fcuking gorgeous sexy and perfect and you scum bags are not in the same league as me.. dont mean you should look at me as a sex object ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> just because im fcuking gorgeous sexy and perfect and you scum bags are not in the same league as me.. dont mean you should look at me as a sex object ...


Oh of course not hun, anyway I'm gay so you have no need to worry.....


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> just because im fcuking gorgeous sexy and perfect and you scum bags are not in the same league as me.. dont mean you should look at me as a sex object ...


ohh dear ..you'll be telling us next that the attention is getting to you :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, you guys are a riot, very funny thread.

I like the knee bouncing thing.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> Just thinkin the same becks.......eh look at his form on the squats:laugh: come on Shaun let me spot you..........thats it nice and gentle, all the way down........whats what??........oh that thats my finger......yes its supposed to go there........it tells you when you have gone down far enough :whistling:


pmsfl xxxxxxxxxxx you sure thats a finger ????


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Thread of the fvcking year material!

pmsl


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> yes I can still feel my shoulder


nothing like a deep........ squat


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> Just thinkin the same becks.......eh look at his form on the squats:laugh: come on Shaun let me spot you..........thats it nice and gentle, all the way down........whats what??........oh that thats my finger......yes its supposed to go there........it tells you when you have gone down far enough :whistling:


Hmm maybe you should try some SLDL....yep we'll get you on a step so you get full range of motion...that's right...bend over...all the way down...look at the form on that.....now SQUEEEEZE those glutes on the way up...what's that? ......Oh that's just my hand checking you're squeezing properly.......:laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey what is it with you lot and my **** getting abused .......... lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry, but I am slow, where are the vids?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

You're all so mean!

But gonna take some of those tips for next time i'm squatting & deadlifting with my gym bitches, never sure if i'm down far enough!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> But gonna take some of those tips for next time i'm squatting & deadlifting with my gym bitches, never sure if i'm down far enough!


dont worry,i'll show you,its ok,i'm 'gay',thats a banana in my pocket,nothing else,honest........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LMAO at this thread.

remember the golden rule of weight:

Dieting - Weight first thing in the morning

MASSSSSSSIVE BULKING - Weight in the evening after your last meal. And hold in all your poos all day until after weighing.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> hey what is it with you lot and my **** getting abused .......... lol


piccys of ass ?????


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> LMAO at this thread.
> 
> remember the golden rule of weight:
> 
> ...


excellent tip mate and so true....aint had a sh!t now for 3 days but worried as im squatting today and i got a turtles head thats touching cloth ..... the perfect form may be out the window today

hopefully this info may be enough to put off Lin and Beklet wanting to insert objects in me


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> piccys of ass ?????


they will be up at end of journal or 10 weeks time which ever is longer


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> they will be up at end of journal or 10 weeks time which ever is longer


tease!!

:cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> excellent tip mate and so true....aint had a sh!t now for 3 days but worried as im squatting today and i got a turtles head thats touching cloth ..... the perfect form may be out the window today
> 
> hopefully this info may be enough to put off Lin and Beklet wanting to insert objects in me


Hmm maybe the 'intruder' butt plug will help you out there - give it another day and you'll be constipated and unable to go for at least another week.....always happy to help :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> excellent tip mate and so true....aint had a sh!t now for 3 days but worried as im squatting today and i got a turtles head thats touching cloth ..... the perfect form may be out the window today
> 
> hopefully this info may be enough to put off Lin and Beklet wanting to insert objects in me


i find using imodium helps,that way you dont sh1t for over a week and therefor get to maintain maximum bodyweight for longer.

Its a good idea tho to stop using it before a night out on the town,this way you can blast all your bowel content back out to regain a small waist so that the revealing low cut top you'll wear (that you dont want people to stare at you wearing but will be upset if they dont stare either) will still look good on you. :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cracking thread Shaun, extremely funny


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cracking thread Shaun, extremely funny


mate dont poke fun at shaun,he's not trying to be funny,he's a sensitive soul,dont want him to end up deleting the journal......


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Tel don't tell him that ffs, he is a far superior being and if he thinks your lafin at him he'll play upto it and then it'll be dummy spittin out time and rattle outta the pram....


im not talking to any of u [email protected] again ... i bear my soul and u take the p!ss .... and u can kiss goodbye to my sexy avatar ..... how do u feel now

and lin and beklet my **** is a sacred place .. it farts perfume and ****s marshmallows .... u shock me with your devil talk .. i aint that type of boy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> and lin and beklet my **** is a sacred place ..


Is that what your priest used to tell you before 'blessing' it? :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> im not talking to any of u [email protected] again ... i bear my soul and u take the p!ss .... and u can kiss goodbye to my sexy avatar ..... how do u feel now
> 
> and lin and beklet my **** is a sacred place .. it farts perfume and ****s marshmallows .... u shock me with your devil talk .. i aint that type of boy


would this be a bad time to mention i found those pics of you and i together shaun?you know,the pics from THAT night that you dont want to admit happened but will mention it throughout the journal anyway?

perhaps it was the wrong thing to mention,after all,bad memories surround that night,your hamster died that day and i dont want to bring those feelings flooding back.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LMFAO at the new avatar


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i told you there was no room for you up there once the hamster was in ... but you wouldnt listen ......its all flooding back i dont want to talk about it

goood night tho ... please dont mention that night again

do u still have fond memories ....

sorry mentioned it again

thats your fault


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> would this be a bad time to mention i found those pics of you and i together shaun?you know,the pics from THAT night that you dont want to admit happened but will mention it throughout the journal anyway?
> 
> perhaps it was the wrong thing to mention,after all,bad memories surround that night,your hamster died that day and i dont want to bring those feelings flooding back.


Send them to me for the ladies to look at...he won't be able to see them so it'll be OK......


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> i told you there was no room for you up there once the hamster was in ... but you wouldnt listen ......its all flooding back i dont want to talk about it
> 
> *goood night tho ... please dont mention that night again*
> 
> ...


so no new threads about that night ???? awwww shame


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

weeman said:


> LMFAO at the new avatar


Has he joined the KKK? :whistling:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> and u can kiss goodbye to my sexy avatar ..... how do u feel now


I like the new avatar...It shows your best qualities... :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> would this be a bad time to mention i found those pics of you and i together shaun?you know,the pics from THAT night that you dont want to admit happened but will mention it throughout the journal anyway?
> 
> perhaps it was the wrong thing to mention,after all,bad memories surround that night,your hamster died that day and i dont want to bring those feelings flooding back.


Hey think you should show us the pics, after all you know what they say - a problem shared is a problem halved - if SHaun faces up to his demons he may finally be able to move on......to the gerbil :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Hey think you should show us the pics, after all you know what they say - a problem shared is a problem halved - if SHaun faces up to his demons he may finally be able to move on......to the gerbil :lol: :lol: :lol:


As an animal rights activist i'm going to ignore that remark, we must protect poor animals from beastiality like this:ban:

And as for the gerbil!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> As an animal rights activist i'm going to ignore that remark, we must protect poor animals from beastiality like this:ban:
> 
> And as for the gerbil!!!


if u lot carry on like this i will remove my training blog


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rather techy today shaun?got the decorators in?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> rather techy today shaun?got the decorators in?


Ooh, bet that stings....... :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, dont delete the most informative bodybuilding journal on the net.

How does that go?

Went to the gym, lifted fcukall weights, went home, jabbed a load of AAS in your ass, ate, then went to bed?

OK, I am going to use that for my next contest prep.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yah, dont delete the most informative bodybuilding journal on the net.
> 
> How does that go?
> 
> ...


same old, same old

blah blah blah..................

Tbh shaun your last remark rather upset me :surrender:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> same old, same old
> 
> blah blah blah..................
> 
> Tbh shaun your last remark rather upset me :surrender:


as u lot are being sooo horrible i am going to start posting on other threads.. like the stockings and suspenders one .. i might even start to try wind lin up by posting stuff after everyone of her posts lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

whatever master obi wan


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ooh, bet that stings....... :lol:


but its a nice pain ... im sure u know wot i mean beklet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> but its a nice pain ... im sure u know wot i mean beklet


No, sorry, I don't really like gerbils - rats are more my thing :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> We have gotten rid of the rats becks now its bulls your after


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:

Heh heh do ya blame me?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

did someone mention bull insertions? I'M IN:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> LMFTO sweetie hahaha and no I don't  xxxx


Oh bloody hell you've set me off again now - argh!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh bloody hell you've set me off again now - argh!


oi u fcukers this is my training blog ... go get a room if u wanna discuss some other sh!te

its serious stuff ....... maki help me out


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> oi u fcukers this is my training blog ... go get a room if u wanna discuss some other sh!te
> 
> its serious stuff ....... maki help me out


mak aint coming to save you this time,he's busy tied up with ice and champers in his crack,something similar to 'those' pics that are going around the net that were taken that night with you.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> mak aint coming to save you this time,he's busy tied up with ice and champers in his crack,something similar to 'those' pics that are going around the net that were taken that night with you.


the memories they are flooding back again ....... i thought u would have splashed out on a don perrignon for my **** not asti spumanti u cheap fcuk


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> the memories they are flooding back again ....... i thought u would have splashed out on a don perrignon for my **** not asti spumanti u cheap fcuk


listen its better than the lambrini that big spender mak dispenses on yer,and aint it about time you let it out that you want his love babies anyway?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> listen its better than the lambrini that big spender mak dispenses on yer,and aint it about time you let it out that you want his love babies anyway?


yes but he does it with a bit of tender loving care


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Shaun i get shivers looking at your avatar you are just so fvcking badass with your GASP hoodie covering your face! :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Shaun i get shivers looking at your avatar you are just so fvcking badass with your GASP hoodie covering your face! :lol:


lol im too good looking for this site .... u people have to be nice to me before the face is on show again


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> yes but he does it with a bit of tender loving care


Aw you big softy......He's got his huge tool out in the other thread for all to see now I understand why you want to keep hold of him.... :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Aw you big softy......He's got his huge tool out in the other thread for all to see now I understand why you want to keep hold of him.... :laugh:


i gotta lot of comp from down under i think


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh FFS, I go away for a few days and you lot start abusing Shaun's ass without me? How very dare you!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont worry mate,he wouldnt let us near it,he said that he was saving himself for ya:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

please feel free to rep me for taking this kinda abuse you [email protected]


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah but the question is,who is gner get the sloppy seconds?mak or D,now that seperates the men from the wannabe's lolol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No sloppy seconds when you have a three-way. Shaun can be the meat in the sandwich.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Make sure you video it Daddy D


dont u mean video it for u


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> dont u mean video it for u


Of course.....always willing to check your form........


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> dont worry mate,he wouldnt let us near it,he said that he was saving himself for ya:thumb:


errr, ooops, me n the purple strap-on got carried away.....sorry, but I bust his back door in alreadyops:

I want a copy of the disc too, i'd prefer a ring side seat though!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I want a copy of the disc too, i'd prefer a *ring side* seat though!


I bet...... :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice journal mate and brilliant new avatar. Glad to see you making progress since you first started this journal.

P.S. ( would you like to come over for a spit roast on Sunday? )


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice journal mate and brilliant new avatar. Glad to see you making progress since you first started this journal.
> 
> P.S. ( would you like to come over for a spit roast on Sunday? )


fcuk in all the excitement i aint been to the gym in ages ... keeping a journal is hard work

off to the gym tonight .... is the spit roast at Weemans house


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> fcuk in all the excitement i aint been to the gym in ages ... keeping a journal is hard work
> 
> off to the gym tonight .... is the spit roast at Weemans house


I dont care where it is as long as I'm apart of it. JW normally hosts these things and whenever I get there only him and DMCC are present. They say everyone was busy and couldnt make.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well TS when they hear you're coming they bow out... the pressure of your studliness obviously gets to them and only JW and I are man enough.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well TS when they hear you're coming they bow out... the pressure of your studliness obviously gets to them and only JW and I are man enough.


PMSL - But mate, we use you as the hotdog roll!!! :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well TS when they hear you're coming they bow out... the pressure of your studliness obviously gets to them and only JW and I are man enough.





TaintedSoul said:


> PMSL - But mate, we use you as the hotdog roll!!! :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Thought i had better update my journal

its that time off year again so better get my **** to the gym for my regular training session ... have reallied my lack of motivation is due to the difficulty i have in improving on perfection:confused1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I dont care where it is as long as I'm apart of it. JW normally hosts these things and whenever I get there only him and DMCC are present. They say everyone was busy and couldnt make.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Wtf is this about me and sloppy seconds?? honestly i make one post and then the next thing people are saying i should be in a fvcking gangbang with 2 other guys


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf is this about me and sloppy seconds?? honestly i make one post and then the next thing people are saying i should be in a fvcking gangbang with 2 other guys


leave me outta this .. its ruining my rather serious training blog


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> I dont care where it is as long as I'm apart of it. JW normally hosts these things and whenever I get there only him and DMCC are present. They say everyone was busy and couldnt make.


Sorry man, there's no way I could compete with them..... :lol:


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

he will be seriouse in april at exeter ,you dont fool me bad boy.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> he will be seriouse in april at exeter ,you dont fool me bad boy.


you competing as well mate ... i just wanna say i stood next to a univesre compeitor on stage .. its the closest i will get


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> you competing as well mate ... i just wanna say i stood next to a univesre compeitor on stage .. its the closest i will get


Now you just want sympathy.......... :whistling:


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

please mate, just sorry i could not bring the britain package to the uni but thats the way it goes,it was a awsome day i would have got up there in a wheel chair just to be in it.

be have i will bet you 20 quid now if you turn up at west like last year you will win and top 6 britain and uni ?

im resting the gear just trainning and food ,well ok sum sline and gh as well but ticking over at 18 stone .

you just want to kick my **** at the west,again ha ha.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> please mate, just sorry i could not bring the britain package to the uni but thats the way it goes,it was a awsome day i would have got up there in a wheel chair just to be in it.
> 
> be have i will bet you 20 quid now if you turn up at west like last year you will win and top 6 britain and uni ?
> 
> ...


like you kicked mine at the brits mate lol.. ur bet is on i will train like mad and gladly lose the 20 quid if it comes true


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mak you could never be sloppy seconds... x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lin said:


> Daddy O you make me wee :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lin x


Was just thinking the same thing! :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

[Censored]?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey fcuk off u pervs this is my blog talk about me and how great i am or go elsewhere


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lin said:


> hahaha they wont let u use that one :laugh: xxx


Not that, but I decided that what I posted was just a bit too disgusting for public consumption and would have to wait for the perv room...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> hey fcuk off u pervs this is my blog talk about me and how great i am or go elsewhere


Yes, Shaun is an absolute god with a physique like chiselled marble and will win every comp he ever enters (lather, rinse, repeat)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hailb thee, hail thee!!!!!!!! you know your freaking awesome!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

shaun once told me that Charles Glass had seen him training one night when he was on holiday in L.A. and in between sets he came up to shaun and said 'you know dude,the last time i saw form as perfect as that it was in a training video,would you mind coming into the shower room and scrubbing my hard to reach places....its ok ....i'm not gay'


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> hey fcuk off u pervs this is my blog talk about me and how great i am or go elsewhere


With a body like that, who needs to be in comp's?

I think they are going to name whole countries after you, if they havnt already.

You are so sexy, you are almost as sexy as TinyTom. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> With a body like that, who needs to be in comp's?
> 
> I think they are going to name whole countries after you, if they havnt already.
> 
> You are so sexy, you are almost as sexy as TinyTom. :thumb:


Ah but Tom's not blond.......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> how do you know :whistling: x


Ha ha true, but if he is, he hides it....just as I do


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tom uses that colour for men hair dye,he's actually totally white


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Will be keeping an eye on this thread Shaun, as I'm only down the road from you. Seen you in JJB several times a while back when I trained there. Looked very big and that was a while ago!

Saw you're pic in one of the BBing mags too t'other week :thumbup1: . I train in the 24hr gym now, seen your other half in there now and then. What date is the exeter show mate? Will try and come along for support!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squatted 240 kg for 6 reps today .. legs getting strength back after all the contest diets early in year

not that any of u fcukers are interested lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

and yes my form was perfect


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weigh 260 lbs now


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Ah but Tom's not blond.......





Lin said:


> how do you know :whistling: x





Beklet said:


> Ha ha true, but if he is, he hides it....just as I do





weeman said:


> tom uses that colour for men hair dye,he's actually totally white


Oi sluts

Dont drag me into your sluttish fetish fantasies.

Im black haired, apart from the grey. 

Shaun you are massive and awesome. More updates on your form and weight please. And how massive and great you are.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lmao


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

just reading my forum is all u need to get big and muscular


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tis true,i put on 1lbs lean tissue just typing this post.

and my form when typing was perfect i was told.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

reading this thread is the equivalent of taking 5 oxy's a day for 6 months

and as weeman said ur form will be as perfect as Miss BC squatting 50 lbs for 1 rep on a good form day mid way into a perfect form cycle .... with people watching to make sure the form is good

only kidding briar :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

OMG after reading this thread I performed a perfect form in the pizza parlour last night.

I perfectly ate all my massive pizza in 8 perfect reps cos I know thats how shaun would do it.

Then I perfectly performed a clean and plate on the crumble and custard to follow.

I even managed a grueling hours of bedroom cardio with only 2 minutes rest between sets cos I know that Shaun only allows himsefl that much.

I must say I've growing just by reading this now.

Cheers Shaun :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> OMG after reading this thread I performed a perfect form in the pizza parlour last night.
> 
> I perfectly ate all my massive pizza in 8 perfect reps cos I know thats how shaun would do it.
> 
> ...


did the waitress tell u ur form was perfect .. thats the real test !!!

and im sure if she did she wasnt saying it to get in ur pants (,,,,,again)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> did the waitress tell u ur form was perfect .. thats the real test !!!
> 
> and im sure if she did she wasnt saying it to get in ur pants (,,,,,again)


The manager actually came over to compliment me on how getting 1/4 of a 15 inch pizza in my mouth all at once was inspiring to him and how it had garnered the admiration from the other customers around me as they were all staring open mouthed.

I'm sure he wanted to get in my pants. As does everyone else that talks to me. Cos i'm so fcuking sexy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> I even managed a grueling hours of bedroom cardio with only 2 minutes rest between sets cos I know that Shaun only allows himsefl that much.


Fantastic Tom, did you have perfect form playing hide the salami in your ass too?



Tinytom said:


> The manager actually came over to compliment me on how getting 1/4 of a 15 inch pizza in my mouth all at once was inspiring to him and how it had garnered the admiration from the other customers around me as they were all staring open mouthed.


More fantastic news, I am glad all that deep throating you do helped with your perfect stuffing your mouth form.

Im so proud of you Tom, I am glad things are starting to fall in line in your life.

Quick question though, do you use special tissue when you wipe by chance?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hackskii I'm REALLY glad that you live a long way away from me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Hackskii I'm REALLY glad that you live a long way away from me.


Not me................... :confused1:

I want you to be my cell mate....... :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

deadlifted 292 kg tonight ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Oi sluts
> 
> Dont drag me into your sluttish fetish fantasies.


Why not? :lol: :lol:



ShaunMc said:


> just reading my forum is all u need to get big and muscular


Cool I can feel my forearms growing as I type.....



ShaunMc said:


> deadlifted 292 kg tonight ...


But how was your form? :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> .
> 
> But how was your form? :whistling:


fcuk form !!!! it went up lol

i leave perfect form for the real pros of our sport :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

will someone help me squat? lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> deadlifted 292 kg tonight ...


FFS mate,thats immense!

no innuendos please i'm genuinly impressed lol


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> OMG after reading this thread I performed a perfect form in the pizza parlour last night.
> 
> I perfectly ate all my massive pizza in 8 perfect reps cos I know thats how shaun would do it.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom tou sure it wasnt 2 minutes cardio with an hour between sets, hahahaha...its HIT Cardio...the way to go:tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sofresh said:


> will someone help me squat? lol


Tom will help you there mate,dont worry he's not gay,but do beware when he tells you to look deep into his eyes on the downward part of the movement.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate ... did 260 for 6 last week so i knew i culd move 292 kg

aiming for 300 kg deadlift and 290 kg squat by christmas .. gott try get some mass on .. lift big to get big


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Hey Tom tou sure it wasnt 2 minutes cardio with an hour between sets, hahahaha...its HIT Cardio...the way to go:tongue:


LMFAO thats true,its a well known fact that 2 miutes of filthy power sex equals 1 hour of 'making love' cardio wise lmao


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

it was 292.5 shaun dont forget the biscuits each end of the bar, arm is ok so watch out.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> it was 292.5 shaun dont forget the biscuits each end of the bar, arm is ok so watch out.


hey let me have one first place on the board.. upping the dose mate so watch out .. think ur 300 squat is safe tho


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

i will smash that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers mate ... did 260 for 6 last week so i knew i culd move 292 kg
> 
> aiming for 300 kg deadlift and 290 kg squat by christmas .. gott try get some mass on .. lift big to get big


jesus mate thats some big numbers,wish i were in that league,i'm pretty sh1t on the big compounds,i dont squat or dead from the floor anymore as everytime i do any of them i am almost crippled with sciatic pain for days after,have managed to dead and squat over 500lbs in the past but suffered majorly after,i stick to rack deads now,i know its no where near the same but just couldnt bring myself not to do deads at all lol i regularly pull 6 and 7 plates a side on that tho,pressings more my strength,but then i got quite short arms and massive triceps so thats to my advantage lol

292kg mate,thats wild!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

we love a bit of healthy competition in the gym, best comp is how many oxys can you take in a day, 6 a day to beat shaun lol


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

you gotta want it! if in doubt up the dose! yeah babeeeeee


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LIAR!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> LIAR!!!


what bit mate ?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

rich81 said:


> i will smash that


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


>


rich will prob smash it .. he is a strong lad and only 26 .. 300kg squat , 290 deadlift and 200 bench all in competition.. he owns the gym and is a top bloke always willing to help guys out who compete


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've gained 2 stone this week and all I've done is read this thread while eating biscuits.

Weird. :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I've gained 2 stone this week and all I've done is read this thread while eating biscuits.
> 
> Weird. :confused1:


fcuk how did u get hold of my secret diet plan


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

shaun i woke up in the might and my arm is in agony, i will take more gear to aid my recovery, shane will back me up on that.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> shaun i woke up in the might and my arm is in agony, i will take more gear to aid my recovery, shane will back me up on that.


im confused mate how does shane know was he in bed with you lol

my time has come .. i will make use of ur injury and hit the weights heavy lol .. right where is my squat suit


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

lol didnt you know about me and shane, i will rest it and come back stronger, can still squat tho.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> lol didnt you know about me and shane, i will rest it and come back stronger, can still squat tho.


how bad is it mate


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

i think ive hurt the tendons pretty bad, just have to rest it i guess. will have to train the other arm so that one doesnt shrink too lol


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

6 plate squats for 6 ,thats strong in any gym and 7 plate dead lift.

some seriouse trainning going on there shaun.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> 6 plate squats for 6 ,thats strong in any gym and 7 plate dead lift.
> 
> some seriouse trainning going on there shaun.


alright mate weight up to 18stone 7 now with good condition still lifting big and hopefully going to make an impact next year

how r u


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey shaun have you any pics from your previous shows...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

think there is some on my albums page mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks mate, didnt even think to look on ther cheers... 18stone 7 your a fooking big lump mate


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

im nursing a shoulder tendon injury so im trainning light mate,also im having a good break off the gear.

start up proper in the new year.

sounds like your on target ,winning class 1 west and 7th at the britain wasnt a bad impact for 10 years out mate.

get the pics up mate .


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

i told you shaun ! keep takin the cybergenics and the megamass 2ooo ditch the oxys cos steroids dont work and you will get to 19st and keep out of the stockings and sussies section because you will overtrain them guns:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

stfc said:


> i told you shaun ! keep takin the cybergenics and the megamass 2ooo ditch the oxys cos steroids dont work and you will get to 19st and keep out of the stockings and sussies section because you will overtrain them guns:thumb:


ha ha u know me to well mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

day off gym to stuff my face


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

trained chest and biceps


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

did you feel the addition of the iso 2 nutrition t shirt increased your bench any?

btw mate,sitting at home and feeling your pecs while you [email protected] doesnt count as training chest and bi's.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> btw mate,sitting at home and feeling your pecs while you [email protected] doesnt count as training chest and bi's.


:confused1:Obviously its chest and forearms, some big lifts there shaun, nice one:thumb:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

I hope everyone has noticed the website on shaun mc's signature, go and have a look, the website has just been put on, more pictures of the members and the gym itself will follow. www.ironworxgym.co.uk if you train in a health club then get your **** down to a proper gym to get massive.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rich, will try and pop down on the weekend, what are the opening hours mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I signed the guest book.

I like the fact that they have records there.

Shaun has quite a nice squat and dead lift.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes check out the ironworx website .. just visiting this site will add 50 lbs to ur bench .. i now bench 55 lbs


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

shaun.....

this is quite possibly the most hijacked/funny/rude/informative threads i have seen for ages,

and your back door has not been talked about for three pages

the deadlift is immense btw


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont mention shauns manvaj mate,it brings up bad memories that he likes to not talk about.

lol sorry bc,couldnt help maself lol


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i reckon you two need to get rimming.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squatting 250kg for reps today

cant believe the size of my @rse


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

You could try wearing black pants - it's apparently very slimming.....:laugh:

Seriously though - good job! :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You could try wearing black pants - it's apparently very slimming.....:laugh:
> 
> Seriously though - good job! :thumb:


u got me wrong i like the size of it ha ha


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice squatting weight!!!

hows the road to even biggerdom going?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice gym! Can I play too?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> nice squatting weight!!!
> 
> hows the road to even biggerdom going?


never as big or strong as i wanna be but each trip to the gym is one step closer mate ........ thanks for the comment

:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> u got me wrong i like the size of it ha ha


Ha ha not at all - squat butt rocks! Mine's that big too but it's soft lol :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha not at all - squat butt rocks! Mine's that big too but it's soft lol :lol:


believe me bek urs aint that big !!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big numbers again mate,well impressive ya big bastrd!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> big numbers again mate,well impressive ya big bastrd!!!


cheers mate ... will send u some more pics of my squat


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, very impressive. And the lift is good too. :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Wow, very impressive. And the lift is good too. :thumb:


cheers mate i can do more for a single


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> squatting 250kg for reps today
> 
> cant believe the size of my @rse


Massive lift shaun mate, you have a nice ar5e:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers mate ... will send u some more pics of my squat


 :wink: nice one mate


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> never as big or strong as i wanna be but each trip to the gym is one step closer mate ........ thanks for the comment
> 
> :thumbup1:


nevertheless,you reached a good strength level!!!!

but i guess if you get satisfied with what you got,you wont progress as far!!!

case of bigorexia....think we all got it....but its a good side effect!!!!

keep slammin on the plates and slammin food on the plates at home too...mass time!!!!

as big lou said "i want more weight,i wanna beat him"


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MASSIVE squat shaun.. :blink:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> nevertheless,you reached a good strength level!!!!
> 
> but i guess if you get satisfied with what you got,you wont progress as far!!!
> 
> ...


cheers mate im looking to have some more mass next year on stage and ya gotta lift big to get big


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

today my legs hurt

just eating today and chillin out


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> today my legs hurt
> 
> just eating today and chillin out


Isn't this what they make Sunday's for..?  :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders and triceps tonight ... hoping weights are up tonight after all the grub i have eaten


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I only see a picture of you at the bottom.

No pic of the after.........

abyone remember that pic of a prolapsed ass from squatting......

Nice lifts Shaun :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I only see a picture of you at the bottom.
> 
> No pic of the after.........
> 
> ...


fcuk u caught me out .. i nevr made it to the top .. the pic 5 secs later shows my **** on the floor with an Olympic bar resting on top of me ha ha

that puts a stop to my pic of a 300 kg squat next week :cool2: :cool2: lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

3 days off gym been feeling fcuked all week .. no energy or enthusiasm to eat


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

holy crap, 250kg for reps?!

puts me in the shade lol, well done!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Your just after sympathy, now shut up n eat or you'll waste away :whistling:
> 
> x


where is my sympathy nurse Gartside :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

now i feel better :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Shaun that looks like a good gym you train in from your pic, isnt it ironworx gym in swindon, oh they have a wesite dont they, www.ironworxgym.co.uk, remember fcuk pct, just dont come off. Think that nurse trains there too, well tell everybody she does so we get more customers.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

it is the best gym in swindon mate checm out the web site at www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Rich, do you train at the gym, whats it called again and please post the link again:whistling:

Its only round the corner from my house

Nice squat big guy, the bar bend is most impressive


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

in Ironworx gym anything is possible, oh did i mention the website. www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lin said:


> Tel ffs they ain't real weights they is foam guy, and that bar pre-bent, he is just tryin to impress then spits his dummy out hopin we feel sorry for him, when that don't work he wants us to check his form out :ban: .....he'll pout next you watch!!!
> 
> Lin xx


Fooking knew it, bet Shauns got one of these as well


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

well it is the best gym in swindon, im not biased at all, shaun will agree with me, he loves the website its www.ironworxgym.co.uk just incase you didnt get it before, if you visit it and save it in your favourites i might stop going on about it.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Shaun Mc has just turned up to the best gym in swindon now to train, if you visit www.ironworxgym.co.uk some pictures of him will be posted on the website later this evening. If anyone has a message for him i will kindly pass it on as long as you go to www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rich, are you there tonight? Might pop in mate. :thumb:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

mate im always there, come down meet me and shaun its pretty quiet tonight i think everybody must be on www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

OK will pop over, was gonna go to other gym to train shoulders, maybe you can let me have a free bee to help me decide!!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

of course mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Right, I'll see you in 15 then!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ooh I sometimes have to travel on courses and all the hotel gyms are crap, but you're saying if I was in Swindon, *Ironworx* would be a good place for me to go?

Is there a website I can check out?

 :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

And if any of you forgot the address it is www.ironworxgym.co.uk for the best gym in Swindon, why not pop in for a post..............................Remember that is www.ironworxgym.co.uk

Best gym and best website in the world, just pop on in to www.ironworxgym.co.uk and say hi.

Thank you and the wonderful people of www.ironworxgym.co.uk best gym in Swindon wish to say thank you.

How is that Rich?


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

rich i think fatboy wants you yeah baby


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

oh yes STFC another ironworx gym member he goes on www.ironworxgym.co.uk keep on visiting it, its AWESOME


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

just been checking out the records on www.ironworxgym.co.uk very impressive deadlift shaun and rich that squat is insane nice 1


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

cheers mate, there is plently more in me yet, 400kg is the target on that one, did the 300 at a powerlifting comp so it is a DEEP squat not a half rep


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

oryt well gud luck 2 u on that 1 m8


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So is that www.ironworxgym.com?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

just got back from Ironworx gym in swindon the best hardcore gym in swindon ........ check out the web site www.ironworxgym.co.uk

ok thats enough plugging the gym u can all go back to telling me how great i am now


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh Shaun you're wonderful.

"Doo-be-doo, I wanna be like you-oo-oo..."


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Impressed with ironworx, just got back too. Nice to meet Shaun and Rich, will be joining soon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I was just on facebook and i saw a link to your profile with your GASP hoody picture then i come here and this thread is at the top of the list PMSL.

Now as far as a compliment, on your family picture the tall girl in the grey tank top is extreemly fit so should that be your daughter i say well done.....


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatboy where abouts you train at the moment mate?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Good lifting there mate -makin it look like they're filled with helium.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> I was just on facebook and i saw a link to your profile with your GASP hoody picture then i come here and this thread is at the top of the list PMSL.
> 
> Now as far as a compliment, on your family picture the tall girl in the grey tank top is extreemly fit so should that be your daughter i say well done.....


its my niece mate .. last time i see her she was 9 she is now 14 so still too young for you but she has grown up a lot since i last saw her


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> its my niece mate .. last time i see her she was 9 she is now 14 so still too young for you but she has grown up a lot since i last saw her


 I will give you a shout about her number in 2 years then:lol:

When are you competing next mate?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris69 said:


> Fatboy where abouts you train at the moment mate?


Hi Chris, 24hr gym mate, you?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> I will give you a shout about her number in 2 years then:lol:
> 
> When are you competing next mate?


april to defend my tall class title then may to do brits again how bout you mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> april to defend my tall class title then may to do brits again how bout you mate


 Never have competed in a bodybuilding show mate but i intend to next year, deffo one out in the states and then hopefully one in Ireland.

Good luck with the comp doesnt sound like you need it though:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> I will give you a shout about her number in 2 years then:lol:


4 years if you are in the States.......lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

hackskii said:


> 4 years if you are in the States.......lol


 I think they are more leniant in my part of the states than yours mate, i do live in Deliverance country after all


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

At the moment training at 24 hour aswell mate, well when am not in Bristol working and then it prolab. I will eventually join Ironworz in the end. I have trained they before, just am still pretty new to training and 24 hour is closer to where I live cause I live like other side of Purton, so Ironworz is more of a journey. When do you tend to train mate cause I might recongise you.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Will PM you, better not clog up Shaun's imformative thread with idle chit chat!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Shaun after your impressive lift did all the personal trainer @ www.ironworx.co.uk tell you you have a perfect form? :whistling:


it was good enough to get me on the records board... the quality of muscle at ironworx is good enough for every member to be a personal trainer

check out the pics on the members section at www.ironworxgym.com the best gym in swindon


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Did i read some guy other guy saying he is training at 24hour, mate i appreciate you work in bristol but that is no excuse, come on get your self down to a bodybuilding gym where you are allowed to grow muscle, you might of heard of it, ironworx gym its called and its got a website too, www.ironworxgym.co.uk not sure if anyone was aware of that.

*Ironworx gym best gym in SWINDON*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> 3 days off gym been feeling fcuked all week .. no energy or enthusiasm to eat


Fcuks sake I just read that and lost 2 stone of muscle.

Back to the get big talk please before I waste away.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Accordin to Tommo, Tom you is the tiniest gay wuss, so no big talkin for you :lol: :lol:
> 
> xx


hey if ur going to have a private convo chic fcuking pm, this thread is for big talk only .. poor tom prob lost another stone looking at that pathetic post ............ if ur going to talk bird talk go to the powder room:cool:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I might have missed it but can anyone tell me where is the best gym in swindon?

I think they have a web site, does anyone have that link?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

its ironworx gym at www.ironworxgym.co.uk

check out the site and leave a message for rich


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe related but I went to a fetish club for chain mail and armour suit enthusiasts

www.ironwanx.co.uk


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Maybe related but I went to a fetish club for chain mail and armour suit enthusiasts
> 
> www.ironwanx.co.uk


hey thats the same place as where i train :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

had to walk up the stairs in my house this morning for a sh!t as the downstairs toilet was being used ................. fcuking morning cardio kills me everytime


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> had to walk up the stairs in my house this morning for a sh!t as the downstairs toilet was being used ................. fcuking morning cardio kills me everytime


I'm hearing that! I live in a 3 storey house!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey where are all my reps ... u people want my motivational training advice its going to cost .. start repping now


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> hey where are all my reps ... u people want my motivational training advice its going to cost .. start repping now


I can't rep you any more - I have to spread the love! :laugh:

More talk about squats may help me get over The Fear lol :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I can't rep you any more - I have to spread the love! :laugh:
> 
> More talk about squats may help me get over The Fear lol :lol:


have u tried upping the dose beklet

dont 4get the perfect form ... if u dont get at least one guy commenting on ur form then forget it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:



> have u tried upping the dose beklet
> 
> dont 4get the perfect form ... if u dont get at least one guy commenting on ur form then forget it


Upping the dose? I'm on 2g Vit C already...... :lol:

Ah, THAT'S where I'm going wrong - I never get anyone commenting on my form..... :crying:

Maybe I should just go upstairs and play with the rubber dumbbells......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> Only kidding Bek :ban:


Lol - they're about the right size and shape :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i will have to remove this thread if ur just gunna use it for idle chat instead of worshipping at the alter of muscle known as shaun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Shaun u are an inspiration to me before i saw you i spent all my time lifting with bad form


thanks bek


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Oh Shaun you're wonderful.
> 
> you are like a god to me


i know


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> i wanna compete now i have your training program to work from


it is my pleasure


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> i was practically a monk till u helped me see the light .... me and ser cant thank u enough


im sure you and ser can think of a way


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> you are the charles glass of uk m i can only dream of being as good as you one day


keep training mate you will get there


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for all those positive words guys if u were not so self absorbed i wouldnt have had to write and edit them all my self .. but thats a minor point


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Under your guidance i think i might...one day!


actually just noticed ur posting more than me on this thread Vince ... u wil be mr olympia at this rate

be careful that level of posting is enough to cause complete shutdown of your t levels


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Wow this thread is amazing...I think I've just put 10kg on my squat just from catching up! Thanks Shaun.... :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Wow this thread is amazing...I think I've just put 10kg on my squat just from catching up! Thanks Shaun.... :thumb:


talk is cheap beklet where are my reps


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Shaun, what is the name and link for that number one gym you go to?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shaun, I don't want to be like you... I want to *be *you....

(etc.)


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Shaun, I don't want to be like you... I want to *be in *you....
> 
> (etc.)


Get a room! :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squatted six plates a side tonight for reps (260kg) my legs are now fcuked

pray to the god of squatting for his name is shaun


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Shaun, I don't want to be like you... I want to *be *you....
> 
> (etc.)


You missed "in" from between "be" and "you" x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> squatted six plates a side tonight for reps (260kg) my legs are now fcuked
> 
> pray to the god of squatting for his name is shaun


Did the form tips help?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tall said:


> You missed "in" from between "be" and "you" x


Fatboy got there first...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Fatboy got there first...


Did he not give you the option of sloppy seconds? :lol:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Boom boom! :thumb:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet squats mate must come from that number one gym you go to. Whats it name again ?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yo Lin was going to but got stuck on the bloody ring road around Manchester for 2 hours so didn't have time. Be back up in Manchester in about month will leave earlier next time and make sure I don't miss out on the session! I will drop you a pm when am going back up and see if your be in and come and say Hi!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> talk is cheap beklet where are my reps


I'm sorry o great one I was told I had to spread the love before giving you another one, but I've spread it too much and I'm spent :crying:

How can you ever forgive me? :scared:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Fatboy got there first...


hwo did we get onto the topic of my @rse again


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> maybe because you are tryin to be inconspicuous(sp) wearin white skin tight fcuk me pants and squatting :whistling:


oh you noticed lol x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I noticed too.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

naked squats next week then lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> naked squats next week then lol


Oh man, I will pay to see that................ :thumb:

Un-assisted deep squats would be nice.......

I would contribute myself to the Shaun, a golden boy, most perfect form, and most informational thread ever?

Let me know how much..............

This could be a board motivator for sure.

Hey, what is the name of that site again?

I must be getting old and jealous, I need that site to the best gym in the UK.



Lin said:


> claxon claxon attention seeker alert please evacuate the building ...mr pert booty is about to atg nakey


What is Claxon?

Sorry, a bit diffrent language than I am used toooooooooooo.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

THE GYM IS IRONWORX GYM Swindon

where gods are made and legends born .....some believe it is where the greats of bodybuilding are reborn

some have only heard about it in tales told to scare kids and naturals

just thinking about ironworx will make u fail a drugs test


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

i might start implementing random drug testing, in the hope to kick out all the naturals


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

whoops forgot, ironworx gym where gods are made, ironworx gym "its bigger than scientology" www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> whoops forgot, ironworx gym where gods are made, ironworx gym "its bigger than scientology" www.ironworxgym.co.uk


thats right Big Rich Ironworx is the new religion ... many come to prey at the alter of muscle and watch the sacrificially slaughter of a natural

unfortunately wednesday has become ""Natural Night" and im afraid for my chemical brothers that they may secumb to the devils work and give up their quest for greatness in order to follow the dark side to weakville and smalldom

members of uk -m join me in my crusade to save my brotherhood so that they may follow BIG RICH to Ironworx Valhalla


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe an 'Alice in Wonderland' or 'Matrixesque' Blue pill or red pill type choice for new members.

You take the Blue pill you get massive

You take the Red pill you get massive


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Maybe an 'Alice in Wonderland' or 'Matrixesque' Blue pill or red pill type choice for new members.
> 
> You take the Blue pill you get massive
> 
> You take the Red pill you get massive


Does that include height? :laugh:

In that case, I'll take two.... :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Maybe an 'Alice in Wonderland' or 'Matrixesque' Blue pill or red pill type choice for new members.
> 
> You take the Blue pill you get massive
> 
> You take the Red pill you get massive


LOL If only a new comer were to read this thread they'd think we're all dumbass roid abusers.

Well observed i'd say!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Of course REAL members would take both pills and get MASSIVER


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders tonight 55 kg dumbells for pressing 10 reps

45kg dumbells for 18 reps .. just for the hell of it

thats about as interesting as it gets


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> shoulders tonight 55 kg dumbells for pressing 10 reps
> 
> 45kg dumbells for 18 reps .. just for the hell of it
> 
> thats about as interesting as it gets


 Crikey, impressive again Shaun.

PS I've sent you a message on facebook, awaiting reply :tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Crikey, impressive again Shaun.
> 
> PS I've sent you a message on facebook, awaiting reply :tongue:


got ur message mate .. chat to rich as he can advise you on a good training program to develop legs .. he is the expert on big legs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And how is the Godlike one today? 

Reading the last couple of posts has put extra definition on my calves


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> And how is the Godlike one today?
> 
> Reading the last couple of posts has put extra definition on my calves


feel fcuked today ... need rest and worshipping


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> got ur message mate .. chat to rich as he can advise you on a good training program to develop legs .. he is the expert on big legs


 Nice one Shaun, will do! :thumb:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

what draws you to that conclusion shaun, thanks for kind words anyway


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> shoulders tonight 55 kg dumbells for pressing 10 reps
> 
> 45kg dumbells for 18 reps .. just for the hell of it
> 
> thats about as interesting as it gets


Awesome!! But bench fully upright and also dumbells all the way down to nearly touch the delts on each rep?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Awesome!! But bench fully upright and also dumbells all the way down to nearly touch the delts on each rep?


I thought doing to parralel with floor was adequate? I've always found it uncomfortable going any lower:confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> And how is the Godlike one today?
> 
> Reading the last couple of posts has put extra definition on my calves


Reading his posts put an extra couple of inches on me Willie........He is good....


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Before you all start saying i can do that, or saying are they done properly, shaun does do proper full range reps so that should answer that one, he also does his reps in the best gym in swindon where naturals are going to be banned for a lack of commitment to gaining size.

i dont think i have mentioned the best gym in swindon also has the cheapest sunbed in town too.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

also reading this has made me hungry so im going to go and eat some dbol and oxys now


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> Before you all start saying i can do that, or saying are they done properly, shaun does do proper full range reps so that should answer that one, he also does his reps in the best gym in swindon where naturals are going to be banned for a lack of commitment to gaining size.
> 
> i dont think i have mentioned the best gym in swindon also has the cheapest sunbed in town too.


ahhh thanks Rich for the positive feedback

see everybody its official now i have good form


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shaun I'm thinking of moving to Wiltshire. Can you recommend a decent gym?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, the best gym in swindon also has a tanning bed?

That does it, I am moving from Sunny Southern California to swindon, where they have the best gym, sun tanning (who need the beautifal sun here anyway when you can manufacture it in a bed?), and the strongest dudes in the world with the best form.

Thats it, I am now moving, I want to take out some stock in that gym too.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate this log is better than any gear i ever took,after reading the last few days inserts i got a new pb on leg press the other night (850kgx9 reps) and tonight i had a quick look at the log to fire me up for tits and triceps,got a new pb on incline bench cos of this mate 180kgx3.

tellin you shaun,if they could bottle this log it would be the way forward for all bb'ers big man:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> ahhh thanks Rich for the positive feedback
> 
> see everybody its official now i have good form


He fancies you...... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Beklet said:


> He fancies you...... :whistling:


bek,its a given that everyone posting in shauns journal of massiveness fancies him,we're not just here to check his form you know. :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> bek,its a given that everyone posting in shauns journal of massiveness fancies him,we're not just here to check his form you know. :lol:


Damn, you mean I've got competition? :scared:

I have no hope - I'm a dirty natty lol :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> bek,its a given that everyone posting in shauns journal of massiveness fancies him,we're not just here to check his form you know. :lol:


the voice of truth ....

weeman any chance you can become a moderator ... i dont feel im worthy of true greatness until i shag a mod


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> believe me bek u aint a natty ...... being within 5 yards of me is like taking 1000mg of test


Ah that's OK then..... :lol:

Thought my chin was feeling a bit rough.......


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> I thought doing to parralel with floor was adequate? I've always found it uncomfortable going any lower:confused1:


I go down till the plates of the dbs nearly or do touch my delts.

Watching a someone on the smith machine doing shoulder press with 3 plates a side and he was only going down 6 inches, thinking he was king.

I would like to see some vids of your lifts Shaun.

Whats your stongest and weakest bodyparts?

This guys got a full range of motion, but using a alternating style.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I go down till the plates of the dbs nearly or do touch my delts.
> 
> Watching a someone on the smith machine doing shoulder press with 3 plates a side and he was only going down 6 inches, thinking he was king.
> 
> ...


glad ur so interested anabolic edge .. all my movement is full range as im trying to develop my muscle and im not interested in poundage as such .. its just nice to see the numbers go up

i squat 260 for reps and deadlift 292.5 but any powerlifter would do those for a warm up so its no big deal compared to a good lifter

there is a pic a few pages back of me squatting

what do u lift ... if u dont mind me saying u seem a bit overly concerned about my form and seem to working on the assumption thats its wrong

as rich said my form is spot on...... as it should be after a number of years training


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think your form is super great Shaun.

I've already gained 2lbs from your great form.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I think your form is super great Shaun.
> 
> I've already gained 2lbs from your great form.


thanks tom .. im guessing ur be wanting sex with me now

again


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> As he is the god of perfect form!
> 
> How dare you doubting god?? Some ppl i tell ya... :nono: :ban:


well i tell you Vince, Anabolic edge has fcuked up his place in bodybuilding heaven he will be condemed with all the other non believers and naturals to alife of eternal hell


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> the voice of truth ....
> 
> weeman any chance you can become a moderator ... i dont feel im worthy of true greatness until i shag a mod


if i wear a mod badge would that count? i know it seems selfish of me to try and decieve you like that but the way i figure it if i let you pump me then my gains will truely reach the upper echelons,they will be colemanesque in fact!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> if i wear a mod badge would that count? i know it seems selfish of me to try and decieve you like that but the way i figure it if i let you pump me then my gains will truely reach the upper echelons,they will be colemanesque in fact!!


sounds good to me weeman cant promise i will be able to keep it to myself tho ... i have heard a member is shagging a mod but impossible to tell who as she only mentions it every other post ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> glad ur so interested anabolic edge .. all my movement is full range as im trying to develop my muscle and im not interested in poundage as such .. its just nice to see the numbers go up
> 
> i squat 260 for reps and deadlift 292.5 but any powerlifter would do those for a warm up so its no big deal compared to a good lifter
> 
> ...


FFS ive just been reading th 1st post over and over again to keep tabs on progress mate:cursing: :cursing:

Didnt bl00dy realise you had so many pages:confused1:

Anyway awesome DL mate, 300kg club soon?????

My gimpy arm has healed 2 weeks faster just catching up on this thread:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

If I shag a mod will I get that 100kg deadlift?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> FFS ive just been reading th 1st post over and over again to keep tabs on progress mate:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Didnt bl00dy realise you had so many pages:confused1:
> 
> ...


been reading ur fictional SHic for inspiration mate . still a long way of your lifts but i gotta focus on the growth rather than the poundages but thanks anyway

..... oxymeth is the great equalizer i think


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> I owe you reps! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


cheers mate .. u got any clues who it may be ???????? lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> i squat 260 for reps and deadlift 292.5 but any powerlifter would do those for a warm up so its no big deal compared to a good lifter
> 
> there is a pic a few pages back of me squatting
> 
> ...


Dont misunderstand what im saying, I am honestly impressed!

As im sure you see in the gym aswell horrendous form, so thats the onbly reason I ask.

I would like to see 65kg shoulder db press as I think its f*cking awesome.

I was wondering is shoulders were a particulary strong body part for you.

My lifts arent that impressive, but as long as im getting stronger I dont mind.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> i must have nailed 1 in my sleep.....and theres me thinkin i pi5sed the bed:laugh:


You having pervy dreams, woman?

Lol OK I'll try to dream about it - will that work or not?

And...which mod? :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> me perverted dreams :whistling: .......... tis all the test from mr masterfuls blog, no idea, try n if not jus lick the screen:laugh:


Lol!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is the Great One away lifting?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is the Great One away lifting?


keep going my disciples greatness is close 4 u both


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Dont misunderstand what im saying, I am honestly impressed!
> 
> As im sure you see in the gym aswell horrendous form, so thats the onbly reason I ask.
> 
> ...


im relatively weak at all pressing movements mate compared to my bodyweight but i train for size not strength .. rich the lad who owns the gym is a naturally (no pun intended) strong guy who presses much bigger weights for really good form

i know what you mean about bad form but most guys at he gym would rip the p!ss if big weights were being used with bad form its a very competitive gym with a good atmos but not full of egos


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice lifting shaun you strong bastard!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> woooooo *'we're* *havin** a* *gang* *bang'* :beer: .....that should improve our lifts.......


i think ur find its called a threesum when only 3 involved linda


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Erm...surely you don't mean that bird that doesn't wanna talk about her private life on the forum i hope??? Surely can't be her...how out of character would that be... :whistling:


i think u may be right mate .. its a tricky one but you may be onto something


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

What do you weigh? How are you on the bodyweight stuff, Dips and chins?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Vince said:


> I'm in...and weeman surely! That's 5 then, too many cocks tho...we need more girls!


I would do, but i'm too young


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> And none of them would be your sister either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That made me laugh:lol: :lol:

Reps ha ha


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Vince said:


> And you wear a silly hat the ladies don't like :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol kate likes it! :blink:



Vince said:


> And none of them would be your sister either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


come on now can we stop this, ive not been in her for a few weeks and wont be again, im banging your lass now :beer:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> What do you weigh? How are you on the bodyweight stuff, Dips and chins?


weigh 260 lbs at the moment there are pics on my album page


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> woooooo *'we're* *havin** a* *gang* *bang'* :beer: .....that should improve our lifts.......


Lol....'Goin' fer a jump?' :lol: :lol: :lol:

I used to dress like that...when I was 8


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> classy film :lol: :lol: :lol: need to order that :laugh:


is it a film !!!! i thought it was one of ur home movies with all those mank accents


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> you cheeky fecker lolol Rita Sue n Bob too ace film :lol:


hahaha agree with that, what a film!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> click on the red link Mak :lol:


Christina aguilera - fighter?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fck sake,did a gangbang jst happen whilst i was catchin up on the thread? oh fer christ sake,am gner lose my manslut badge over this!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> woooooo *'we're**havin** a**gang**bang'* :beer: .....that should improve our lifts.......


PMSL!! this one got me "i cant help being a paki" "yes you ****ing can"


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

your a star vince,i'll be make sure your kindness is returned in like,will give you mrs w for an hour at the ukm party lol:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lmao she'll be the one looking for the fluid vince lolol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> If I shag a mod will I get that 100kg deadlift?


You bet, I weigh exactally 220 pounds so it would work well if you are on the bottom.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> im relatively weak at all pressing movements mate compared to my bodyweight but i train for size not strength .. rich the lad who owns the gym is a naturally (no pun intended) strong guy who presses much bigger weights for really good form
> 
> i know what you mean about bad form but most guys at he gym would rip the p!ss if big weights were being used with bad form its a very competitive gym with a good atmos but not full of egos


Good attitude :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Only because it makes you feel safe.....no other motive behind it, makes you feel like your with a proper man :thumb:


when did my blog become a tea room for chit chat ?????????????????????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> You bet, I weigh exactally 220 pounds so it would work well if you are on the bottom.


Lol naughty boy!!!! :nono:

Does this mean I have to go 'au naturel'? :lol:

Got some PBs today so reading this blog works :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

training chest and biceps today unlike some who make excuses for injuries tut tut


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Shaun, so, do you do a 4 day split? Do you regular change it around or have you found over the years that your current routine is what works for you best in terms of growth and recovery etc?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> i'll slapper your legs boy, god or not you aint too big to put across my knee :laugh:..........


That would be an impressive seated calf raise........ :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Lol naughty boy!!!! :nono:
> 
> Does this mean I have to go 'au naturel'? :lol:
> 
> Got some PBs today so reading this blog works :thumb:


Damn right you go au naturel, i would have it no other way.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> well you know me Bex always lift heavy :laugh:


well im guessing you do a PB squat everytime u get out of the chair u cheeky sod :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> i'll slapper your legs boy, god or not you aint too big to put across my knee :laugh:..........


well ur knees are pretty wide hun ha ha (just gettin my own back for the relentless grief i get lol)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> not as wide as your mouth :lol: :lol:
> 
> *or my awesome back lol *
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

legs tonight yeaah !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

is it with mark and swiss


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> legs tonight yeaah !!!!!!!!!


Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

The legendary Ironworx gym was graced with the presence of UK -M's own Beklet tonight who impressed all with her heavy leg session... well done Bek you are now worth to enter Ironworx Valhalla

check out the vid coming to ironworx facebook page soon ..... :laugh:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

was good to meet you bek, come down anytime, hope you enjoyed it at the best gym in swindon. www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> was good to meet you bek, come down anytime, hope you enjoyed it at the best gym in swindon. www.ironworxgym.co.uk


is it true that Beklet is now the strongest natty in the gym


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Is she natural? :nono:


she was lifting some impressive weights but that is the ironworx effect ... beklet if ur voice breaks and u start shaving dont worry it is simply as a result of being in a testosterone heaven


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

did a PB on bench last night 162.5 kg ... not a great weight but my chest grows really quick whatever i lift ... getting close to 19 stone for x mas then the diet starts for the west britain in april .... cant wait :laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck !!! wish my chest would grow as easy :-(


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

shaun, lisa has given me permission to compete next year, not sure what to do yet?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent stuff Shaun,wish my chest grew quickly,its not that its slow gaining,just much the same as the rest of me,but you know how it is,never happy lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> shaun, lisa has given me permission to compete next year, not sure what to do yet?


just dont grow any taller and compete against me ya big bastard

do class 2 nabba west mate and then we can win britain and get on the universe stage in october ... IRONWORX assault on the bodybuilding world


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> excellent stuff Shaun,wish my chest grew quickly,its not that its slow gaining,just much the same as the rest of me,but you know how it is,never happy lol


weeman was checking out ur pics .. u need to wipe that sh!t outta your eyes coz ur huge all over ... your lat spread from the front is awesome mate im just glad ur a short @rse


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> That sounds so wrong....so very gay :nono: :lol:


ha ha mate if you see some of the pics weeman sends me u woulddnt say that ......


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey got my second star .. a pb at the gym and a star this week :thumb:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Dont let the sucess of getting a gold star go to your head !!!! Work Work Work


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> The legendary Ironworx gym was graced with the presence of UK -M's own Beklet tonight who impressed all with her heavy leg session... well done Bek you are now worth to enter Ironworx Valhalla
> 
> check out the vid coming to ironworx facebook page soon ..... :laugh:


Oh god the one of me giving you the finger? I thoroughly enjoyed myself though :thumb:



rich81 said:


> was good to meet you bek, come down anytime, hope you enjoyed it at the best gym in swindon. www.ironworxgym.co.uk


Thanks hun - it was a pleasure!!! :bounce:

Even though I was bricking it when I walked in...... :blush:



ShaunMc said:


> she was lifting some impressive weights but that is the ironworx effect ... beklet if ur voice breaks and u start shaving dont worry it is simply as a result of being in a testosterone heaven


Ha ha it's not my sore throat giving me the Marlboro voice then? :lol:



ShaunMc said:


> did a PB on bench last night 162.5 kg ... not a great weight but my chest grows really quick whatever i lift ... getting close to 19 stone for x mas then the diet starts for the west britain in april .... cant wait :laugh:


Yay good man!!!! Can't wait to diet? You're mad lol!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bek ur a legend for training at the gym .. the lads were well impressed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> bek ur a legend for training at the gym .. the lads were well impressed


Aw I have a silly grin on my face now...lol :blush:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Still waiting for the video :whistling:


its on facebook mate ... a top seller already....... also stars beklet


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> weeman was checking out ur pics .. u need to wipe that sh!t outta your eyes coz ur huge all over ... your lat spread from the front is awesome mate im just glad ur a short @rse


lol cheers mate,its just an illusion tho,i want to be huge when i grow up tho 



Vince said:


> That sounds so wrong....so very gay :nono: :lol:





ShaunMc said:


> ha ha mate if you see some of the pics weeman sends me u woulddnt say that ......


lol speakin of which mate,some more adventures about to happen and more mank to send you :cool2: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just watched it on YT. I want that gym. Now. Near me. Please?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Just watched it on YT. I want that gym. Now. Near me. Please?


what you mean the gym where gods tread? http://www.ironworxgym.co.uk/


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes that one. I have a council-run "fitness studio" on one side and a Fitness First on the other. The FF isn't bad, but it's no Ironworx. No fair, I want a decent gym in Tooting/Balham.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

weeman i should make you a sales rep for ironworx, keep plugging the best gym in swindon, www.ironworxgym.co.uk


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate,the very fact i put on 1lb of lean tissue everytime i merely post http://www.ironworxgym.co.uk/ is enough payment for me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

weeman said:


> mate,the very fact i put on 1lb of lean tissue everytime i merely post http://www.ironworxgym.co.uk/ is enough payment for me


Is that all?

I have heard other dudes and chicks having more gains than that.

I have heard that the best gym in the whole of the UK was from http://www.ironworxgym.co.uk/

Just must be me, but I dont think we have GYM's like that in the States...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Is that all?
> 
> I have heard other dudes and chicks having more gains than that.
> 
> ...


Aye, I put 40kg on my leg press and 10kg on my free weight squat lol :thumb:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i have been to swindon but did not get past that stupid roundabout


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SOUTHMAN said:


> i have been to swindon but did not get past that stupid roundabout


What roundabout?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

you didnt see THE roundabout? its like 7 rounabouts in one. its ridiculous!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nope - I take it it's a magic roundabout - like the one in Hemel?










They're pretty cool, and a bit of a laugh :laugh:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah its one of those WTF is up with that. It shouldnt be that hardwork getting to swindon lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

the magic roundabout is a legend in swindon .... nearly as legendary as IRONWORX GYM


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SOUTHMAN said:


> yeah its one of those WTF is up with that. It shouldnt be that hardwork getting to swindon lol


Ha ha I didn't see it lol :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

u aint missing much beklet

trained back today felt lazy tho ...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

sori mate .. had a week off my motivation has been low this week as had a lot on my mind .... maybe a week away will get me fired up


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> sori mate .. had a week off my motivation has been low this week as had a lot on my mind .... maybe a week away will get me fired up


Ah, that's why I've felt crap all week!!! :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ah, that's why I've felt crap all week!!! :laugh:


dont go blaming me u lazy sod :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> dont go blaming me u lazy sod :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Not lazy - I've been ill!

And crappy hotel gym had 15kg dumbbells max :cursing:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Not lazy - I've been ill!
> 
> And crappy hotel gym had 15kg dumbbells max :cursing:


Well, if you had a big guy with you, you could bench press him off of you for about a half an hour....lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you had a big guy with you, you could bench press him off of you for about a half an hour....lol


Aye....if only.......


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy.
> 
> Do you wanna talk about it or does it bring back too many bad memories? :lol:


ha ha nice one


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy.
> 
> Do you wanna talk about it or does it bring back too many bad memories? :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Legs tomorrow .. stay tuned for the next ironworx video


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> Legs tomorrow .. stay tuned for the next ironworx video


Woo!!! Bring it on!!!! Maybe it will get me back into the gym, and unblock my sinuses.... :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Legs tomorrow .. stay tuned for the next ironworx video


 uh oh, I'll be in there tomorrow doing legs too!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> uh oh, I'll be in there tomorrow doing legs too!


monday is squat club....

first rule of squat club u must squat


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> monday is squat club....
> 
> first rule of squat club u must squat


 Thats handy then, as that's what I'll be doing, 5kgs either side, yeah baby!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm best make sure i'm off the rack before the gods arrive tomorrow then


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hmmm best make sure i'm off the rack before the gods arrive tomorrow then


 Obviously not referring to me! lol :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

In comparison mate, you probably are !!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> In comparison mate, you probably are !!


hey another Ironworx member .. what time you in there .. do i know ya mate


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> hey another Ironworx member .. what time you in there .. do i know ya mate


Mostly i'm there in the day mate, seen ya training a few times though


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Obviously not referring to me! lol :lol:


Too modest Dom:laugh:

Can't wait hammer legs tomorow mate should be good! We can watch the pros do it and absorb the awesomeness from this god like gym :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dont be too harsh on mark"not deep enuf " brown .. im going to vid him squatting today so he can check out his form .....:laugh:

squat club starts at 6

1st rule of squat club is ... u dont talk about squat club

fcuk i just did ...thats me out then!!!! back to leg presss i guess lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> dont be too harsh on mark"not deep enuf " brown .. im going to vid him squatting today so he can check out his form .....:laugh:
> 
> squat club starts at 6
> 
> ...


Hey, that leg press rocks! :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

did shoulders last night and day off today ... was gunna write down my weights but wud have lied about most of them


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> did shoulders last night and day off today ... was gunna write down my weights but wud have lied about most of them


Oh no - don't say that - I can feel my muscle morphing into lard as I read... :scared:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> did shoulders last night and day off today ... was gunna write down my weights but wud have lied about most of them


Why would you lie about that?

Beings that you train at ironworx gym, you would be lifting massive weight anyway just being in there. :thumb:

Or did you mean lie about the weight being lower than you could do because the ironworx gym makes you superhuman?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Why would you lie about that?
> 
> Beings that you train at ironworx gym, you would be lifting massive weight anyway just being in there. :thumb:
> 
> Or did you mean lie about the weight being lower than you could do because the ironworx gym makes you superhuman?


only Hacskii is worthy of training at ironworx as he read the true meaning of my post .. of course i have to lie about my weights and give u mortals some hope ... perfect form and superhuman weights are for the gods only .... of course supergods do all that and shag mods but Tom insists on giving rather than receiving so i am not up to supergod status yet .. Maybe I Should Stop... Being Crap !!!!!!!

reps for those who spot the identity of the supergod in my post


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I licked the screen and I suddenly want to eat blue steak...... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> only Hacskii is worthy of training at ironworx as he read the true meaning of my post .. of course i have to lie about my weights and give u mortals some hope ... perfect form and superhuman weights are for the gods only .... of course supergods do all that and shag mods but Tom insists on giving rather than receiving so i am not up to supergod status yet .. Maybe I Should Stop... Being Crap !!!!!!!
> 
> reps for those who spot the identity of the supergod in my post


Aw, there are plenty more mods....... :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> only Hacskii is worthy of training at ironworx as he read the true meaning of my post .. of course i have to lie about my weights and give u mortals some hope ... perfect form and superhuman weights are for the gods only .... of course supergods do all that and shag mods but Tom insists on giving rather than receiving so i am not up to supergod status yet .. *Maybe I Should Stop... Being Crap* !!!!!!!
> 
> reps for those who spot the identity of the supergod in my post


????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> For supergod status not only you have to shag a mod but also remind us (subtly) as frequently as possible of how AWESOME he/she is :whistling:


PMSL!!!!! No hints required...... :lol: I want to be a Supergoddess lol

*off to search for a mod....*


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

have been reading some other training journals this week and it seems some people get the help of a pro when they are getting ready for a show... not to be outdone i decided to give this a go ???

The Pro turned out to be a complete waste of time ... the blow job she gave me was ok (i have had better ) but it cost me £30 and i was too fcuked to train after .. she looked confused when i kept asking her to train me and pulled a dog collar and leash and said fetish was another £20

will read some more training journals this week to get some more helpful tips


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> have been reading some other training journals this week and it seems some people get the help of a pro when they are getting ready for a show... not to be outdone i decided to give this a go ???
> 
> The Pro turned out to be a complete waste of time ... the blow job she gave me was ok (i have had better ) but it cost me £30 and i was too fcuked to train after .. she looked confused when i kept asking her to train me and pulled a dog collar and leash and said fetish was another £20
> 
> will read some more training journals this week to get some more helpful tips


PMSL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> For supergod status not only you have to shag a mod but also remind us (subtly) as frequently as possible of how AWESOME he/she is :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> have been reading some other training journals this week and it seems some people get the help of a pro when they are getting ready for a show... not to be outdone i decided to give this a go ???
> 
> The Pro turned out to be a complete waste of time ... the blow job she gave me was ok (i have had better ) but it cost me £30 and i was too fcuked to train after .. she looked confused when i kept asking her to train me and pulled a dog collar and leash and said fetish was another £20
> 
> will read some more training journals this week to get some more helpful tips


That was pretty slick there mate. Got a good one from that.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Man you really should stay off the crack
> 
> Who's this pro you mentioned tho? I might look into it too for my prep, sounds just like the kind of prep i might enjoy... :lol:


cant say who the pro is although we meet socially from time to time


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

the dangers of BAD FORM !!!!!

had a slight tear whilst doing bench today .....feck does it hurt

i must have angered the gods :tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

OUCH! fook me Shaun (figure of speech!) That looks mighty painful!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> OUCH! fook me Shaun (figure of speech!) That looks mighty painful!


it does sting a tad !!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol so that's not a gratuitous topless shot then? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Actually that looks bloody painful.....you must have angered a supergod for that..... :scared:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Aw feckin hell babe  ................you ok hunni, shina.......
> 
> {{{{big hugs}}}}
> 
> Lin xxx


p!ssed off as its gunna set my training back but these things are sent to test us .. will use the experience as a positive one ????? somehow


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

So that's you and Rich in the 'Ironworx Spazzy Arm Club'......... uh oh, I wonder who's next? :death:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How much weight on the bench were you using?

I cant believe it has that much color so fast.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lin said:


> At least you have humongous titties, and they build quickly hun, not that helps :no: xxxxxxx


 Hey so do I, except mine are mostly lard as opposed to muscle!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> How much weight on the bench were you using?
> 
> I cant believe it has that much color so fast.


only 140kg mate it was my first heavy set .. it went down and my chest just seized up and made horrible ripping sound .. i iced it straight away but thought i was going to pass out as my head went light

i think its a real bad muscle/tendon tear at least its not an avulsion


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

another shot


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> erm.......... what was i lookin at........sorry................i got distracted by them humongous titties :whistling: ........ahem............yep it looks mighty good........... erm I mean bad :ban: ................


ahh thanks nurse gartside ur reps and comments made it feel better

errr wait a sec nurse gartside are u sure i need an enema to mend my pec ???????????????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vince said:


> Mate are you sure is a pec tear? As the pec is not misshapen. I've read that one of the most recurring tears on flat bench is the upper biceps at the insertion with the shoulder.


Bang on here, the chest looks fine, I tore my outter upper head of the bicep on bench.

Yours maybe the inner upper end of the bicep where it attaches to the shoulder.

Id bet money if it was a full tear there would be more bruising.

Can you feel the insertion of the upper inner bicep?

If it is not tore for re-attachment, then massage is all they will do.

They will try and move the muscle to home position, if this is the case then if the bicep is not pulled from the insertion point, you could massage it, wrap it and go from there.

Muscle heals super fast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to see the injury Shaun it definately looks painful.. Best of luck in a speedy recovery, you seem to be taking it with a positive attitude....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

****ing hell shaun, sorry to hear about the injury. Not visited this thread in a while


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks lads .... think ur right as the bruising is all round the point of the bicep insertion... appreciate the advice


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it still really painful? How long would something like that take to fully heal?


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Sh1te mate sorry to see what's happened.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

shaun seeing that is painfull- you competing in the west this year ( if your peck heals which im sure it will in time)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> shaun seeing that is painfull- you competing in the west this year ( if your peck heals which im sure it will in time)


hope to mate .. how about you .. will be good to do battle with you on stage again .. heard it was close this year so next year maybe your turn to take the first place


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep im doing it i reckon ill be about 15lbs heavyier i reckon but i want to do the british as well so i dont want to peak at the west just want to qualify. adrian isnt doing it, wonder who else. AS for beating you hmmmm, you got a hell of a lot of mass that i need to catch up on. I got the dvd of the british i look like a baby compared to anyone else ( well i am 24 so time enough to bulk) you seen the dvd?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes saw the dvd i thought i had lost a lot of size to get cut but hopefully be better this year .. if my injury heals up .

will try and do the same as you and just qualify for brits and peak then


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah stuart (core) is going to prep me this year again so thats what we are planning to do and thats what him and lewis ( who won ukbff junior british) did and it worked well.

same here i peaked at the west and flattened out in the british oh well cant progress if you dont learn from mistakes


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ouch !!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh fkn hell mate!!!! you dont need this!! def looks to be bicep thats damaged tho eh? can you actually flex your arm at all or is it too painful at the moment?i mean so you can see if there is disfigurement.

jesus mate,sympathies to you,i hate seeing this happen to people,especially the good guys 

thats why i stay away from flat bench all together,its the most notorious exercise for tearing pecs/biceps,hate it.

on a lighter note re your pm yesterday.........no....i still not slept a wink and still no sign yet lol luvin it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

latest pic ..


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Its a mazing how many people get injured flat benching, I dont even flat bench anymore after messing up my rotator cuff 4 months back doing it.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Its a mazing how many people get injured flat benching, I dont even flat bench anymore after messing up my rotator cuff 4 months back doing it.


 Me to, I havent flat benched for over a year now, I always incline smith first then move on to flat dumbells. I find that works well, it pre exaughst's the muscle so I dont need to go so heavy with the dumbells. your less likely to get injured that way!.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

stuartcore said:


> Me to, I havent flat benched for over a year now, I always incline smith first then move on to flat dumbells. I find that works well, it pre exaughst's the muscle so I dont need to go so heavy with the dumbells. your less likely to get injured that way!.


Same here mate. Go with incline smith first then onto seated press after once warmed up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks like the inner head of the bicep had a little tear where it attaches to the shoulder.

Bruising is not a bad thing, if you tore it from its insertion point you may have less bruising, that much bruising might be a good sign.

You will be able to tell if it is a full tear (grade III), you will have low area at insertion point, yet a ball in your mid inner bicep.

It looks like you have a ball, but I would not do anything till this thing heals.

I would have it looked at to see if it was a Grade III rupture, if so, then you have an option of reattachment, or let it go.

If it is not a full tear, then not a big deal, they will probably just do massage therapy.

Either way I would try and push the bicep back up and wrap it.

Dont flex it, dont do much of anything.

Honestly, all that bruising I think might be a good sign.......

Does it feel like the inner bicep is torn from the front delt?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Looks like the inner head of the bicep had a little tear where it attaches to the shoulder.
> 
> Bruising is not a bad thing, if you tore it from its insertion point you may have less bruising, that much bruising might be a good sign.
> 
> ...


thanks mate i really appreciate that it helps a lot and makes me feel a little more positive

the pain is under the pec delt tie in ... tbh it feels better today jsut very swollen still will post a pic as the brusing has spread but is dissipating ... movement is fine throughout

thanks again


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> latest pic ..


look at it in a positve way fella....your half way to a nice tribal sleeve tattoo...result:thumb: :thumb:

hope it gets better soon...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I had a full tear and I had zero bruising at all, in fact I had a shoulder injury but had not idea it actually was where my bicep outter head attaches to my delt.

I noticed it one day in the mirror, and to be honest, I had no idea how I did it, no pain, and no bruising at all.

I did have pain, but it was in the shoulder and not the bicep.

Some full tears wont have any bruising, but the minor ones can have massive bruising.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

latest update photos on injury showing the swelling beginning to go

first pic was taken sunday and is about as bruised as it got

the second was today .. not as painful anymore just a bit stiff .. hoping only muscle damage


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely looking better, IMHO.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW, the blood even traveled to your lat....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting!!! Im just trying to figure out what it could be!!

Looks more to be the short head of biceps tbh which attaches to your borocoid process but could be a few other things also!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

number 5 is the short head of bicep

7 the corocoid process

Seems to fit with the bruising


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Looks like the inner head of the bicep had a little tear where it attaches to the shoulder.
> 
> *Bruising is not a bad thing*, if you tore it from its insertion point you may have less bruising, that much bruising might be a good sign.
> 
> ...


When my tendo fully detached mate, I had virtually no bruising, so sh1t loads bruising is def better..

Mate Get an MRI asap, so they can determine severity, and if full or partial tear, you need to have re-attched within 2 weeks for a 100% succes rate..

I ended up waiting 4 now reahb will take longer..

That is def a bicep tear mate, another guy on this site done same..

PM Nibbsey as he also in same situationa sme with bicep tear..

Its a fcuker mate, but hope not a full one


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/injury-forum/44986-torn-tendon-hgh-cissus-deca.html

This guy tore bicep from shoulder,as looks like you might have done...

Bicep tears from shoulder apparently are far more common and easier to repair than mine and nibbseys if thats any consolation mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

much of the pain has gone now which was at the outer pec under the delt tie in ... the bruising has dissipated and the range of motion around the joint and muscle is about 95%. Pec still holding lot of fluid but no palpable defect from what i can see and feel

on friday it will be a week from the injury date and i am optimistic that i will be light training next week with some massage therapy. Dont beleive in any negative outlook in my thoughts so within 2 weeks from today i will be getting there ready for comp prep mid Jan

after a ruptured quad hamstring soleus and bicep in last 10 years i know that this will only make me stronger

might have to consider longer warm ups tho


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good news then..... :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

6 days on and very little pain and complete range of motion back pec still holding lot of fluid and brusing has dispersed all over body .. having light massage on area and a bit of stretching ... tbh feels ok apart from swollen


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Have you seen your GP for referral yet Shaun? you need an MRI and they often have along waiting list, sooner you get it the better mate. I only see bruising like that on muscle tears and broken bones.

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Have you seen your GP for referral yet Shaun? you need an MRI and they often have along waiting list, sooner you get it the better mate. *I only see bruising like that on muscle tears and broken bones.*
> 
> SD


very much agreed, i think you shouldnt be doing any stretching babe!! and maybe even laying off the massage you can be 100% sure the bleeding has stopped!!

I think you have a pretty massive tear somewhere babes!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is alot of bruising, I have never seen so much bruising before.

Is your tricep holding water too?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

saw a gp he said a muscle rupture but as my chest is soooo huge i got lots of bruising .. nothing major tho back in a week or so

:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Good news!
> 
> Happy it's nothing major mate! :thumbup1:


cheers mate only major in my eyes as my chest is a work of art .. lol

was down at the iso unit yesterday chatting with paula .... whats ur last name as i said i chat to you on here and paula mentioned a vince but i wasnt sure of the surname


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> saw a gp he said a muscle rupture but as my chest is soooo huge i got lots of bruising .. nothing major tho back in a week or so
> 
> :thumb:


That's some good news then - at least the bruising will be gone within a few days


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt think it was that serious.

You do have a rather large chest though....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

back in gym yesterday after a week pigging out and recovering from injury ... and x mas aint even started yet

squatted and had a ok session ... got shoulders today .. all light work to get the blood moving and check out the injury

Then comp prep starts mid jan

Ironworks will have at least four members entering the NABBA west this year

class 1, class 2 , trained figure class1, and first timers

all support welcome


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just saw your pic. Ouch!! Hope you have a speedy recovering mate.

All the best.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ShaunMc said:


> back in gym yesterday after a week pigging out and recovering from injury ... and x mas aint even started yet


 Does this mean you are now a Purple people eater? :laugh:

Hope you recover for Jan mate, that bruising was dramatic, surprised you have got on so well!

SD


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> back in gym yesterday after a week pigging out and recovering from injury ... and x mas aint even started yet
> 
> squatted and had a ok session ... got shoulders today .. all light work to get the blood moving and check out the injury
> 
> ...


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

who doing the first timers shaun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

stfc said:


> who doing the first timers shaun


wayne darbyshire doing first timers

my injury held up to a light shoulder sesion yestrerday .... got few days off now then hitting it hard post x mas


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

whos doing the class one shaun outa your gym?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

only me but depends on how injury holds up .. may have to miss it how about you


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i am definatley doing it for sure and i ahve put on some good size but as i said before i want to peak for the british and not the west like i did last year then looked like a matchstick in the british


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Arm looking better you big gay! Hope it heals well and have a good xmas:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Arm looking better you big gay! Hope it heals well and have a good xmas:thumbup1:


you too mate .. hope santa gives you some gear so you can start getting bigger .. pretty boy lol

Laurie dont get too big mate i wanna qualify for the brits myself .. i lost way too much for the brits last year .. holding on to condition for taht long is tricky


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

How's the arm feeling??


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> How's the arm feeling??


all good now but feel free to give me as much sympathy as u want Beklet... it will only help me mmore .... x


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> you too mate .. hope santa gives you some gear so you can start getting bigger .. pretty boy lol
> 
> Laurie dont get too big mate i wanna qualify for the brits myself .. i lost way too much for the brits last year .. holding on to condition for taht long is tricky


with tits like that mate and your condition mate your always going to qualify


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aw poor you - hope it hasn't diminished your godly powers too much - have a mince pie and a hug


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Aw poor you - hope it hasn't diminished your godly powers too much - have a mince pie and a hug


can i have two


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> with tits like that mate and your condition mate your always going to qualify


ha ha we will see mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> can i have two


I'll bake you a dozen if it makes you feel better......they're very alcoholic though...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'll bake you a dozen if it makes you feel better......they're very alcoholic though...


i was talking about the Hug Beklet ... lol x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> back in gym yesterday after a week pigging out and recovering from injury ... and x mas aint even started yet
> 
> squatted and had a ok session ... got shoulders today .. all light work to get the blood moving and check out the injury
> 
> ...


When is the NABBA west Shaun?

Just interested to know how long contest prep is for you, when you say prepping do you mean cutting or have you some more bulking to do?

Glad injury not so bad:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> When is the NABBA west Shaun?
> 
> Just interested to know how long contest prep is for you, when you say prepping do you mean cutting or have you some more bulking to do?
> 
> Glad injury not so bad:thumb:


end of april mate .. i spent 16 weeks dieting last time will prob spend about 12 this time .. need a few weeks to get back intio things after injury first


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> end of april mate .. i spent 16 weeks dieting last time will prob spend about 12 this time .. need a few weeks to get back intio things after injury first


12 weeks dieting, that must be so much fun

Hope your gonna keep the journal going right up to contest, will be interesting

Good luck Hombre:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> I see man slut kick me to the kerb now you have found tasty pastys elsewhere  ..................
> 
> *you can't catch me to kick me coz you as been out of trainin lmfao*


hey i been waitin all year for u too put some lovin on my blog lolx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lin said:


> you always got my lovin big guy


Yah, Shaun, you always have my man loving too big guy......lol:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hope you and yours had a good day yesterday mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate start back training tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

merry xmas big man,hope you and yours had a great day


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Back to keto for me tomorrow and probably training next week, i'll say hello next time i see ya at the gym.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gym at 11 today .. training back gota get some muuscle on and fat off after the injury lay off and x mas pig out lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I wanted to train today, still feel crap with man flu though, have a goodun!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> gym at 11 today .. training back gota get some muuscle on and *fat* off after the injury lay off and x mas pig out lol


Hmmm if only i was fat like you !! lol

How much are you looking to drop to be at contest weight mate ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck back training mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hmmm if only i was fat like you !! lol
> 
> How much are you looking to drop to be at contest weight mate ?


about 2 stone mate .... long way to go but i will get it done


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Havent been in your log in awhile Shaun, How is the injury healing up???


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

alright shaun couldnt leave a private message yet but i will be coming in about 230 i reckon my last show a week out i was 228 (That was the mr plymouth but i only did a 5 wk diet so wasnt rzer sharp)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> alright shaun couldnt leave a private message yet but i will be coming in about 230 i reckon my last show a week out i was 228 (That was the mr plymouth but i only did a 5 wk diet so wasnt rzer sharp)


good weight mate i was 220 at the west .. but lost a bit of size on the way to get the condition .... not sure about this year


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> good weight mate i was 220 at the west .. but lost a bit of size on the way to get the condition .... not sure about this year


 cool i was 217 then for the british i was 219 then for the mr plymouth i was 228- bet youll come in at 230 mate judging from your off season pics :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> cool i was 217 then for the british i was 219 then for the mr plymouth i was 228- bet youll come in at 230 mate judging from your off season pics :thumb:


would like to come in heavier but struggling with injury at mo ... do u know anyone else doing class 1 .. is rob jones who took third doing it again


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> would like to come in heavier but struggling with injury at mo ... do u know anyone else doing class 1 .. is rob jones who took third doing it again


 hmmm not sure shaun but i reckin this year with the recession people are not going to be so keen to shell out on contest prep


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> hmmm not sure shaun but i reckin this year with the recession people are not going to be so keen to shell out on contest prep


lets hope not


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How did the injury stand up to back training ?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> How did the injury stand up to back training ?


no problrms at all mate .. chest today so a tricky one


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

:lol: What a beast ! :thumb:

Nice to have met ya shaun, well it's given me a goal... To look a tiny bit as good as you !!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> :lol: What a beast ! :thumb:
> 
> Nice to have met ya shaun, well it's given me a goal... To look a tiny bit as good as you !!


thanks mate it was nice to meet you and i apprecaite the comment especially as i feel outta shape at the moment

any time you need a spot or a helping hand give me a shout always willing to help


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Cheers dude... i'll try not to take you up on that... too often lol

Can't believe the area that bruise has covered though !


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Cheers dude... i'll try not to take you up on that... too often lol
> 
> Can't believe the area that bruise has covered though !


it was a pretty bad bruise .. just glad its only been 2 weeks and im back in gym


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How's the tear after doing chest mate ?

I was wondering if you could post a days diet up for pre contest mode...maybe bulking too?

Just out of interest so you don't have to put weights etc.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

have a good one everyone for 2009 .. thanks for all ur comments and support .... bring on the west Britain 2009


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Happy new year big fella


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate .. you too

me and the missus have got 16 weeks of diet a head now but we love the lifestyle so will be fun ... lol

she is aiming to win the west this year so hopefully it will be two first places for the mcdonald clan :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers mate .. you too
> 
> me and the missus have got 16 weeks of diet a head now but we love the lifestyle so will be fun ... lol
> 
> she is aiming to win the west this year so hopefully it will be two first places for the mcdonald clan :thumb:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Cool - everyone's dieting now so at least when I get back into it we'll all be suffering, lol!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i will be suffereing bek believe me ... i really push myself on the comp prep

i may not be the biggest but i get in good condition for a show


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> i will be suffereing bek believe me ... i really push myself on the comp prep
> 
> i may not be the biggest but i get in good condition for a show


Hmmm.......I'm not competing but I may be asking for some tips 

Back on the wagon on Sunday, luckily I've not suffered over Christmas though I suspect my strength has gone down a bit...

Will be interesting to see how everyone changes over the next few months


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Hmmm.......I'm not competing but I may be asking for some tips
> 
> Back on the wagon on Sunday, luckily I've not suffered over Christmas though I suspect my strength has gone down a bit...
> 
> Will be interesting to see how everyone changes over the next few months


you ask away beklet .... if i can get in shape anyone can ha ha x


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Day 1 Diet

400g Carbs

400g Protein

30g Fat


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Day 1 Diet
> 
> 400g Carbs
> 
> ...


400g's carbs on a diet, nice 

Will you decrease or cycle the carbs mate ?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> 400g's carbs on a diet, nice
> 
> Will you decrease or cycle the carbs mate ?


decrease mate as soon as loss stops


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> decrease mate as soon as loss stops


I find it interesting/frustrating how we all respond differently to carbs etc...

I know i'd gain on that many carbs even mega clean...

Then again you're carrying a sh!t load of muscle so maybe if i was carrying that sort of meat i would start to lose too :confused1: .

Be interesting to see how you change as you come down mate.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Shoulders today ... will post some pics later so hopefully the progress of the next 16 weeks will show


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How's the squatting going?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tall said:


> How's the squatting going?


all good mate ... dieting now so wont be breaking any pb's just repping out with 220 and 180 for high numbers


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cool - I'm back on the diet wagon properly tomorrow...will be reading all about everyone elses misery to make myself feel a bit better....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks greek .. i need a cabinet to show the wifes trophies she has more than me .whats the dp diet ???


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> thanks greek .. i need a cabinet to show the wifes trophies she has more than me .whats the dp diet ???


Lol..it's not rude either..... Dave Palumbo - a sort of modified keto diet - Vince put a thread up about it on here somewhere


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol..it's not rude either..... Dave Palumbo - a sort of modified keto diet - Vince put a thread up about it on here somewhere


shame i was getting excited for a minute


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> shame i was getting excited for a minute


Ha ha I'm sure some weight could be lost that way too......I'll be going for the 'eating less sh1te, doing some cardio' route though :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'm sure some weight could be lost that way too......I'll be going for the 'eating less sh1te, doing some cardio' route though :laugh:


hey u nicked my comp prep plan :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

back training this morning ..... the start of a diet is the worst part .... already feel tiny lol :cursing:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> back training this morning ..... the start of a diet is the worst part .... already feel tiny lol :cursing:


Feel tiny bud?..yeah it must be all tha light weight you are repping out with :whistling: :lol: .

Ive noticed you have been stuck in that mid squat position for a long time now,is there anybody in the gym just give you a slight spot to get it back on the rack mate??  .

Best of luck with the diet.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Feel tiny bud?..yeah it must be all tha light weight you are repping out with :whistling: :lol: .
> 
> Ive noticed you have been stuck in that mid squat position for a long time now,is there anybody in the gym just give you a slight spot to get it back on the rack mate??  .
> 
> Best of luck with the diet.


ha ha its my new training style just using isometric contractions . static squat for 3 months

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha its my new training style just using isometric contractions . static squat for 3 months
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:. yes it does work...i did 2 months of static side laterals,i was putting some serious mass on until the lactic acid kicked in:cursing:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha its my new training style just using isometric contractions . static squat for 3 months
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:





pea head said:


> :lol: :lol:. yes it does work...i did 2 months of static side laterals,i was putting some serious mass on until the lactic acid kicked in:cursing:


Care to explain?

I have been looking for something diffrent and I do suffer from some shoulder injuries, static sounds safe..

Anymore info guys on this?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

think it was a p!ss take as my avatar shows me at the bottom of the squat position and it aint changed for months ... has now


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> back training this morning ..... the start of a diet is the worst part .... already feel tiny* but lookin huge..* :thumb: lol :cursing:


Fixed


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> *think it was a p!ss take* as my avatar shows me at the bottom of the squat position and it aint changed for months ... has now


I wouldnt dare take the p1ss out of someone your size mate. :innocent:

Yes hacks it was just a joke,he hadnt moved in that avatar for ages.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Hacks wanted more info on the static shoulder thing you were doing PH...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> I think he was waitin for someone to tell him his form was ok :laugh::laugh:


Oh it was perfect......PMSL


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I think Hacks wanted more info on the static shoulder thing you were doing PH...


Oh right..what you do is get a pair 70lb dumbbells and hold them up for 3 solid months like shauns avatar was with his mid range squat without moving.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> I wouldnt dare take the p1ss out of someone your size mate. :innocent:
> 
> Yes hacks it was just a joke,he hadnt moved in that avatar for ages.


hey ur still taking the **** lol ... or is ur mirror broke ... ur twice my size pea head pleased ont say ur doing class 1 this year


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> was your form perfect or were you *chatting up various form whores* :laugh:


any type of whore is good in my book hun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh it was perfect......PMSL


beklet we are talking about my form not my sexy body :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> lolol you feckin tart :laugh:


and ur point being !!!!!!!!!!!

takes one to know one lol :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> beklet we are talking about my form not my sexy body :thumb:


Same difference lol form has many meanings...... :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> i dont have anything pointy....its all soft blunt edges :lol: :lol:


u need some more t5 then .. soft blunty edges dont win shows Lindi lou


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Same difference lol form has many meanings...... :whistling:


beklet ur such a flirt :whistling: u been hanging around too many northern tarts


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> I have over a year to work on my extensive fat attire


ur leaving it a bit late aint ya hun


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> beklet ur such a flirt :whistling: u been hanging around too many northern tarts


Lol you're forgetting I'm classed as Northern lol - having come from Derbyshire, and living in Lancs and Yorks in my youth :lol:

Flirt? Pfft that's not flirting.........


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: you cheeky bastitch :lol: ........i changed cats, I'm now doin FNT fed...................Fat Northern Tarts :laugh:


is that a natty fed hun lol :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: you cheeky bastitch :lol: ........i changed cats, I'm now doin FNT fed...................Fat Northern Tarts :laugh:


Cool!!! Can I do that too? I'll win - I'm fatter lol!!!

My fatceps rock!!! (actually they roll but whatever)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> hey ur still taking the **** lol ... or is ur mirror broke ... ur twice my size pea head pleased ont say ur doing class 1 this year


Im not sure yet bud,you know with this resession and credit crunch i wiil be finding it hard this year..so i mite just do some star jumps 5 weeks out,throw on some dream tan and have a go.think it will be class 2...anything to avoid that class,well thats my excuse for this week.  .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dmcc said:


> I think Hacks wanted more info on the static shoulder thing you were doing PH...


Yah, I was wanting more info on that, maybe I need to PM them instead, the hyjacking is leaving me behind:whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Yah, I was wanting more info on that, maybe I need to PM them instead, the hyjacking is leaving me behind:whistling:


*runs back to own journal*

:blush:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

legs tonight so thats squating leg press and stuff ... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> legs tonight so thats squating leg press and stuff ... :thumb:


You going for another static hold? :laugh:


----------



## ReubenBear (Jan 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> oh ffs are you serious................. :surrender:


the force is strong,


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You going for another static hold? :laugh:


i aint moved out of the last one yet .. typing and holding this weight is killing me


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> argh i see thats why your ar5e looked so big on screen....it filled my monitor :laugh:


did 230 for 8 reps then did a drop to 140 for another 8 straigh away .. killed my poor skinny thighs

hard work tonight but trying to up the rep range with big weight

long way to go before i see any cuts on my thighs but they will getv there


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

glad your battery went dead so you couldnt put a pic of my match sticks on here lol


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

there a set n half of legs jesus!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shaun Platz?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Shaun Platz?


get ur p!ss takes in early lads these wheels will be shredded in 16 weeks time :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

thats some big fcuk off thighs shaun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> thats some big fcuk off thighs shaun


thats a compliment coming from u big guy


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> glad your battery went dead so you couldnt put a pic of my match sticks on here lol


urs were bigger than mine mate cant u injury your legs or summit to make me feel better :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn those are good legs, Shaun.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> shina feckin light hun, nice legs :thumbup1:


thanks chic .. i think they are too skinny and would like a lot more mass on them but i cant complain as i had a year of legs two years ago due to knee cartilage op and lost loads of size.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ha ha cheeky


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cracking set of wheels on you there big man.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Cracking set of wheels on you there big man.


hey i will swap them for your guns mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A bit of advice though bro, HCG, it works wonders:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Some solid thighs you have there Shaun.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awww maaan why do you have to post that youve depressed me now- well theres always synthol for me he he ( joke!)

sh!t by my calcs you have started your diet i dnt start till the 2nd of feb so lots of yummy food from now till then:tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> awww maaan why do you have to post that youve depressed me now- well theres always synthol for me he he ( joke!)
> 
> sh!t by my calcs you have started your diet i dnt start till the 2nd of feb so lots of yummy food from now till then:tongue:


thanks for rubbing it in mate ... notice the calves aint on show .... they seem to have given up on me


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> hey i will swap them for your guns mate


Its all an illusion bud,that was a 30min workout of total arms full of test e.Then quickly told my mrs grab the camera,obviously zoomed in :tongue: .

Looks like you are carrying some good heavy muscle from the pics.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

chest and biceps tonight .. stil going light on chest following the tear but hoping things pick up ... 16 weeks of diet ahead but getting ripped is the easy part ... putting on size is where i struggle


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> chest and biceps tonight .. stil going light on chest following the tear but hoping things pick up ... 16 weeks of diet ahead but getting ripped is the easy part ... putting on size is where i struggle


Let us know how it goes.....

Dropping by to try to absorb some test and greatness ready for squats tomorrow.....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

when u down next beklet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> when u down next beklet


Dunno yet - won't be till next month though..... 

May train a different bodypart next time, dependent on what's lagging....  :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> when u down next beklet


Yah, when you going down next Beck? :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Yah, when you going down next Beck? :thumb:


 

 

Whenever I get chance........ :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Love you Beklet, if I ever cum to the UK, I will hook you up.................lol

Oh, that was not right.....

If I ever come to the UK, I would love to sit down with you and have an invigorating intillectual conversation with you discussing the worlds problems with you.

And listening to your Brittish accent that would melt my soul............

I will actually let you talk and I will listen.................DEAL????????


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Love you Beklet, if I ever cum to the UK, I will hook you up.................lol
> 
> Oh, that was not right.....
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Yah, her back, but not her front. :lol:
> 
> Overgrown lady gardens are subject of adornment where I come from....
> 
> Well, maybe it is just me........lol


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> hey if u pervs are going to use my blog to pulll beklet at least leave some reps :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Perv ? PERV ?.... RUDE !! lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PMSL - Hacks, are you drunked again? :laugh:

Oi Mr Bear I don't have a hairy back!!!! I still need to sniff the test.....  :tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

heavy back today .. still seems hard after the injury ????


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How's it healing up now mate ?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

killer leg session tonight ... massive pump and totaly killed them with heavy set after set


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hows the prep goin mate?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

all good mate ... doing things slow at mo as i dont wanna drop too much size like last time .. will pm u about how i got dry last time if u want mate :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> think its called excessive [email protected] :lol:


u callin me a [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So how's the training going?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

all good at mo ...... thanks :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

wot more cleavage !!!! im a serious trainer i dont think ur taking me seriously ... can you see from my pic that im total focussed and not into giving people the wrong impression about me


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Did we upset you Great One?
> 
> Why are you not sharing your wisdom with us anymore?
> 
> You're not gone on a strop as well me hopes :whistling:


no iwas trying to work out how to delete this thread but gave up

training going well but now have to contend with slowly getting smaller thru diet .. caught in that stage where i got no cuts yet and my muscles are beginning to flatten out ha ha the worse part of diet i think coz looking in the mirror is no motivation


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Well you know who the expert is on that front if you need help... :whistling:
> 
> I know what you mean mate but stick to it, you know your condition is gonna be top notch!
> 
> I might be doing the South East and if i qualify i'll see you backstage in Southport buddy.


good luck mate would be good to see you ... im sure you will make southport mate awesome condition :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> wot more cleavage !!!! im a serious trainer i dont think ur taking me seriously ... can you see from my pic that im total focussed and not into giving people the wrong impression about me


Of course...the thong look is to show off the glutes, naturally....oops, sorry I swore!!!! :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Of course...the thong look is to show off the glutes, *naturally.*...oops, sorry I swore!!!! :lol:


im offended u have polluted my thread with this word .. i lost 6 lbs reading that .....


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> no iwas trying to work out how to delete this thread but gave up
> 
> training going well but now have to contend with slowly getting smaller thru diet .. caught in that stage where i got no cuts yet and my muscles are beginning to flatten out ha ha the worse part of diet i think coz looking in the mirror is no motivation


I know you're still a beast Shaun. That mirror is just messing with you.  Sorry if you already mentioned it but what show are you preparing for??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> im offended u have polluted my thread with this word .. i lost 6 lbs reading that .....


It's OK hun - it's just water weight....... 



Vince said:


> mg: :nono: :ban:


Please don't tell the mods!!! I'm really really sorry..... :crying:

Shaun, how can I make amends? :innocent:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> It's OK hun - it's just water weight.......
> 
> Please don't tell the mods!!! I'm really really sorry..... :crying:
> 
> *Shaun, how can I make amends*? :innocent:


mmmmmm ... what are ur limits Beklet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> mmmmmm ... what are ur limits Beklet





Vince said:


> Oh you'll be surprised


Oi oi I have limits!! I'm a good girl me - a born again virgin and I'm nice to stupid people......

And what will surprise him? :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> I reckon you should tell him about your 2 hands "skill" :lol:


Nah that'd just be cruel - he's a married man


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have some mince pies left in the cupboard if they're needed...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I have some mince pies left in the cupboard if they're needed...


Lol I have half a jar left, I can always make some...... :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

post christmas post injury pre diet pic .......... fat boy shaun


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have great symetry bro.

You are not fat by my standards, in fact I think I will call you slim by my standards.

Nice comment Lin...lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> post christmas post injury pre diet pic .......... fat boy shaun


Pfft my 'fat pre diet' pics would make you ill - or suddenly start dreaming about cottage cheese :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Shaun. Strip that little bit of fat off and you'll look great.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking good there shaun and in good condition although has your head got smaller or the rest of you got massive:laugh: i reckon youll take the class one this year again but you will win the overall:thumb:

( ps can i tan you ooohhhhh shudder:whistling

ps

im starting dieting on the 2nd of feb, oh a couple of weeks after you hmm am eating chocolates now hmmm ( im a cnut) but i will be doing a log with me diet and everything and photos so you will be able to see my progress too. im going to put up me whole cycle and diet everything.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> looking good there shaun and in good condition although has your head got smaller or the rest of you got massive:laugh: i reckon youll take the class one this year again but you will win the overall:thumb:
> 
> ( ps can i tan you ooohhhhh shudder:whistling
> 
> ...


reckon ur trying to lure me into false confidence Laurie so u can whop the class 1 title from me ... was looking at the vid of last years show and u have great symmetry and size and u still got youth on ur side to ha ha i 40 this May

will be good to see up there again and whoever comes along and wins im sure we will both get invites for Brits which i know we are both working for

thanks for the compliment anyway ... it feels a million miles away at mo


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Try skinny :lol:


actually my description for this stage is the fat skinny look

high fat levels with skinny muscle groups ... come the day it will be there


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

oh forgot to sayy legs tonight

drop set on squats 220 for 8 followed immediately by 140 for 8


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

will post up my diet and gear routine over next few weeks ... the one thing i did manage last year was getting in good condition for the show ... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lin said:


> I would comment in your journal.....but your avvi distracts me for some reason :laugh:


I was thinking the same thing....................What a hunk of meat..........

What I could do with that, especially on cycle...................... :thumb:

What in the hell am I talking about?...........................OK, scratch that one ok?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I was thinking the same thing....................What a hunk of meat..........
> 
> What I could do with that, especially on cycle...................... :thumb:
> 
> What in the hell am I talking about?...........................OK, scratch that one ok?


HA! Man love!

Drinking?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> HA! Man love!
> 
> Drinking?


Haaaa haaaaa, fcuker, yes......................I was just getting ready to do a I love this board thread................lol

Till you killed it mate.  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Haaaa haaaaa, fcuker, yes......................I was just getting ready to do a I love this board thread................lol
> 
> Till you killed it mate.  :thumb: :lol:


LOL! Best to wait about 5 hours so the rest of us brittish folk can see it :laugh:, or else i'd have to keep bumping it.

It's 2:30 am here and i'm revising for a fookin' exam tomorrow:smartass:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sir, you are for sure tougher than me.

I want to study sheep.......................lol.....................haaaa haaaa......cuz I am lazy like that.........lol

You know I am hammered if you see alot of periods. Like this..........................  .......


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Chest strength coming back now following the injury altho i am a little unsymmetrical around the chest area now :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> Chest strength coming back now following the injury altho i am a little unsymmetrical around the chest area now :thumb:


One of your pecs is still bigger than the both of mine Shaun!!!!!

Are you finding that you still favor the healthier side when training chest??


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> One of your pecs is still bigger than the both of mine Shaun!!!!!
> 
> Are you finding that you still favor the healthier side when training chest??


the opposite actually as the good side feels tight at mo .... hoping as the weks pass it will be all good again Zeus


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

What intensity level would you say your chest training is at?? Are you still proceeding with caution??


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> What intensity level would you say your chest training is at?? Are you still proceeding with caution??


light work about 60% of previous weights but more reps . more controlled and hard drop sets .. intense but not heavy .. to be honest its a bit of a blessing as my other body parts lagg behind chest so an opportunity to bring them up


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumb: nice... Glad to hear the intensity level is full throttle:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Nice one chuck, glad to hear it :thumbup1:


going t'gym thursday to lift some reet heavy weights lass


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

trained back today .. lots of heavy hard sessions this week and body feeling the effects

350g carbs

350g protein

30g fat


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

trained shoulders and tris yes and no bad pain in my damaged pec anymore so all good .. managed to do the 50kg dbells for shoulder press and 25kg for lateral raises .. first time since injury

started sun beds again and diet will hit super strict on feb 1st at which point i will introduce a small amount of cardio

no fat burners of thyroid yet for a long time ...

gear consists of dbol 50mg ..

enthanate and equipoise


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Legs tonight .. looking a bit flat due to lower carbs .. a long way to go before cuts can be seen but they will be there

im posing them a bit crap in this pic


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Legs tonight .. looking a bit flat due to lower carbs .. a long way to go before cuts can be seen but they will be there
> 
> im posing them a bit crap in this pic


dat dere r sum fookin' quads!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lin said:


> ...............but I'm keeping quiet :whistling:


Not like you! But I agree, great legs Mr McD.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lin said:


> I am refraining from making smutty comments about what I would do with them or said package  x


As I said, are you feeling OK?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Massive Shaun. My new name for you is Quadzilla:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shhh Weeman will be jealous.

Oh wait, I see what you mean *d'oh*

:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ooh, teardrops!!! I have none, i am insanely jealous..... :sad:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

quads look good mate especially at this stage.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One word, HCG. :lol:

Those are nice looking legs.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> Legs tonight .. looking a bit flat due to lower carbs .. a long way to go before cuts can be seen but they will be there
> 
> im posing them a bit crap in this pic


Again mate, fckin awesome legs:thumbup1:

HULK THIGHS:beer:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the positive comments guys .. i cant see them being much cop myself but if jw says they are thats a given ha ha

will post up as the diet goes on .. got them cut last time will see if i can find a pic of how they will look in teh end... all going well that is


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

not the best shot but taken three days out after de carb from last year

and yes i do need some hcg ... but for now test from a bottle will do lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Vascular stomache......that's lean.

You are one gigantic fcker shaun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Vascular stomache......that's lean.
> 
> You are one gigantic fcker shaun


cheers mate but i really aint big im always the lightest in my class which aint good in tall class coz it makes me look like a streak of p!ss lol

really trying to come in bigger this year especially as there are some good guys in my qualifier .. laurie who posts on here has a great shape and took second last year but u can see he has the genetics to be bob paris type physique ...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Legs Monday

*Squat few warm up sets that dont count *

180kg *12

230kg * 8 drop set to 180* 8

Leg Press 450 kg *15

Leg Press 500 kg *15 drop to 300kg * 10 drop to 200kg to failure

Leg extension 2 sets *12

Leg Curls 2 sets * 12

single leg curls to failure

work out finished ...........


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> Legs Monday
> 
> *Squat few warm up sets that dont count *
> 
> ...


Lower back pump would have been nice i suspect:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Lower back pump would have been nice i suspect:thumbup1:


ur right there mate the pump in so intense in lower back i cant stand up straight .. especially on d bol .....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> ur right there mate the pump in so intense in lower back i cant stand up straight .. especially on d bol .....


LMFAO, i was wincing just reading that mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO, i was wincing just reading that mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


any suggestions mate ... :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> any suggestions mate ... :thumb:


LOL i wouldnt even dream of doing 16 reps with that sort of weight mate any more....

Suggestion, go heavier and do 5 max... just like me..

even then by rep 3 back is pumped to fck, dont know how you do it:beer:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i prefer the heavy low rep work mate .. but with comp around the corner im trying to avoid injury which always happens when i go heavy ... will mix it up tho

altho heavy for me is no where near the fecking weights u chcuk around mate .. ur 140 kg curl is legendary down the gym lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> i prefer the heavy low rep work mate .. but with comp around the corner im trying to avoid injury which always happens when i go heavy ... will mix it up tho


Oh well, enjoy the pain:thumb:

Lying on kitchen floor when got home????? Thats usual for me ha ha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Oh well, enjoy the pain:thumb:
> 
> Lying on kitchen floor when got home????? Thats usual for me ha ha


i usally get home lie on sofa and dont move for about an hour .. too fecked


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

looking good mate , defo see the changes , how long left now ?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers mate but i really aint big im always the lightest in my class which aint good in tall class coz it makes me look like a streak of p!ss lol
> 
> really trying to come in bigger this year especially as there are some good guys in my qualifier .. laurie who posts on here has a great shape and took second last year but u can see he has the genetics to be bob paris type physique ...


 :blush: your making me blush your not the lightest are you? i was 217 last year your legs are awesome and condition brilliant- i want to be beaten by you again:thumbup1: im going to post up the photo of the top three ( sorry not trying to hijack your thread here)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

13 weeks mate .. ages to go .. the last pic was a week out last year .. lost too much size tho :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> :blush: your making me blush your not the lightest are you? i was 217 last year your legs are awesome and condition brilliant- i want to be beaten by you again:thumbup1: im going to post up the photo of the top three ( sorry not trying to hijack your thread here)


ahh thanks laurie ... all the guys who watched the dvd of the west commented on ur shape and symmetry .. given ur age as well u will be a a hard guy to beat

def post up pic mate i will see if i have one too

Paul Scarb was saying he was prepping 2 guys for the class 1 at the west .. so hopefully there will be a few up there


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great log shaun, your an inspiration mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Nabba West 2008 class 1


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

OOOPEN YOUUURE EYES LAURIE! COULD SOMEONE RESIZE THIS PLEASE CANT DO IT


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

cant really feel the love from shaun in that pic lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> cant really feel the love from shaun in that pic lol


that was the evening show look at that gut .. i had eaten 4 burgers and a tub of ice cream in the break and my gut shows it lol

i had a crap the next day that was about 4 foot long follwed by anotehr 10 minutes later ... u can almost seeing it moving in that gut shot


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ahh there cheers lin much better i got rid of my one toooooooo big


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ahhheeeeem shaun you had the photo taken with me in no trunks it would seem told you not to show people that!:laugh:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello mate,,i saw u win last yr,,u looked great,,really great detail,,personally i think u looked a bit over dieted thou,,,,not taking anything away as u did win the class and as i said looked great..Maybe u over cooked it in the last few weeks??who nos if u come in a tad fuller with the same seperation u could clean up this time!!!

Best of luck bud,,

Gary


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good in the pics lads.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> Hello mate,,i saw u win last yr,,u looked great,,really great detail,,personally i think u looked a bit over dieted thou,,,,not taking anything away as u did win the class and as i said looked great..Maybe u over cooked it in the last few weeks??who nos if u come in a tad fuller with the same seperation u could clean up this time!!!
> 
> Best of luck bud,,
> 
> Gary


cheers Gary .. i totally agree with you ... i was over dieted and looked it on the day .. i had only competed once before 10 years ago and to be honest i was carrying a lot of [email protected] before the diet began so came down to hard too fast

this year hoping to come in fuller for the west and see how it goes

hope to see u there mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Looking good in those pics mate.

You say you were the lightest in your class....you dont look light to me bud 

What weight were you in the pic Shaun?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

about 220 mate at 6 foot ... came down too hard and fast

hoping to be about 230 this year


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> trained back today .. lots of heavy hard sessions this week and body feeling the effects
> 
> 350g carbs
> 
> ...


Hey mate,good to see that your gner post pics updates all the way into the show,i love this stuff,makes everything more exciting and interesting 

Just looking at your macro values there,i would say for the bodyweight you are looking to come in at this year mate your protein is too low,you should be nearer to 400g,or more specifically 414g for a lean stage weight of 230lbs,basing that on 1.8g per lbs bodyweight.

Mytraining partner conducted a survey with a lot of competitive guys we know,everything from first timers thru to pro bbers,and the same thing rang true with them all,in order for them to attain a shredded state at any given bodyweight the ratio always worked out at the 1.8-1.7 per lbs lean tissue mark,for instance i marked my prot at 360-370g as did my training partner (and a cple other guys but thats irrelevant here) and we all hit the stage at the same weight give or take 1-2lbs max here or there (circa 203lbs)

Your carbs are about 50g more than what i have started mine off at which makes sense as your a much larger guy than me,fats i cant comment on as i dont count my fats at all,something which i am gner pay more attention to this year tho out of interest.

My own protein starting mark this time around is 400g a day but that will reduce prob to around the 370-380 mark as there is no need for mine to be as high,just giving myself more time to fill out still and then room to take things away as i go on.My target weight will be anywhere between 203-210lbs this time around all things willing 

quads looking mahoosive by the way you fker!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers Weeman sounds good .. i dont need any excuses to consume a bit more food so will up the protein

started a tiny bit of cardio this week ... 20 mins x 3 in the morning ..... i start this low and up it slowly when neccesasy ..... my aerobic fitness is so low that i doubt i have much in the way of aerobic metabolism for fat burning for a good few weeks... but give it time and those litlle mitochondria will be reproducing like mad lol .. aiming to keepp the cardio to min i can get away with as i felt too much last time flattened me out


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

good stuff mate,,il be there as i have 2 guys competing who i am helping with there prep.

Be sure to come in fuller and just as hard and u will be dam tough to beat my man!!!!

These 12 weeks will fly by.....make the most of it

All the best


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

anyone know if bradley burrows is doing the west this year?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> good stuff mate,,il be there as i have 2 guys competing who i am helping with there prep.
> 
> Be sure to come in fuller and just as hard and u will be dam tough to beat my man!!!!
> 
> ...


cheers mate ... what class are the guys doing


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

My training partner is in short ass class 4,and my other guy is in first timers.

Im pretty sure Brad is doing portsmouth instead of nabba this year!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

trained back tonight ,, feeling pretty strong and vascularity starting to show already ... compared pics with same point last year and already tighter and heavier than at same point last year ..wont need to drop as fast as last year (i did have 10 years worth of lard to lose)

Big Rich who is also competing in class 2 is looking huge with great muscle density and thickness

The missus is doing trained figure class 1 and looks very muscular at the moment ... her shoulders and back are amazing .. her biceps measure 14 inches cold and check out the split in them ..... so hoping a couple of trophies are coming back to the macker household lol :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> The missus is doing trained figure class 1 and looks very muscular at the moment ... her shoulders and back are amazing .. her biceps measure 14 inches cold and check out the split in them ..... so hoping a couple of trophies are coming back to the macker household lol :thumb:


Lol...there goes any hope I ever have of doing trained figure..... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> It's ok Bek, she'll have to retire sooner or later :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah but I'm probably a similar age...... :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> stop whining and get on with it girl :thumbup1:


Well, I managed a decent leg press tonight.....:laugh: But this is Shaun's journal.....

So Shaun, do you have a separate room for trophies then?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> It's ok Bek, she'll have to retire sooner or later :lol: :lol: :lol:


hey are u saying she is old ...... lol actually she is older than me (9 months)...sorry hun !!!!!! and she wont retire till she wins

bek she has changed her body massively since she started training .. so dont write yourself off before u start :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Well, I managed a decent leg press tonight.....:laugh: But this is Shaun's journal.....
> 
> So Shaun, do you have a separate room for trophies then?


ha ha i wish i was that good ... she has quite a few now tho


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

day off gym today and a cheat meal tomorrow or maybe tonight

shoulders and tris tomorrow


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

link to me posing ... 13 weeks out

dont blink or u will miss it loll


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lookin lean mate:thumbup1:

i'm same dilema as you,dont know wether to have my cheat DAY (cmon mate a cheat meal is nothing,do it right lmao) today or tomorrow,right now i wanna have it today but will want it more tomorrow,oh the joys of prep lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just checked the page previous to this one,Donna lookin sh1t hot in that pic mate,cracking :drool: :drool:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> just checked the page previous to this one,Donna lookin sh1t hot in that pic mate,cracking :drool: :drool:


ha ha im in the same dilema mate .. but have convinced myself for a sat cheat .. and ur right this far out i can have a day of it and not a meal

glad u like the pic mate of the missus ..... im sure i have some better ones just for u lol :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha im in the same dilema mate .. but have convinced myself for a sat cheat .. and ur right this far out i can have a day of it and not a meal
> 
> *glad u like the pic mate of the missus ..... im sure i have some better ones just for u lol * :thumb:


cough -email- cough ahem,email-cough cough :lol: :thumb: also got a few bits to show you from some recent adventures that cant post in adult :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> cough -email- cough ahem,email-cough cough :lol: :thumb: also got a few bits to show you from some recent adventures that cant post in adult :whistling:


will look forward to them mate ....... i assume you are on about your recent adventures on a safari holiday :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> day off gym today and a cheat meal tomorrow or maybe tonight
> 
> shoulders and tris tomorrow


Shoulders and tris today for me...back tomorrow, or maybe Sunday...



ShaunMc said:


> will look forward to them mate ....... i assume you are on about your recent adventures on a safari holiday :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


I'm intrigued now...... :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the video mate all 2 secs of it. my cheats 2moro i cnt wait.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good in the video mate all 2 secs of it. my cheats 2moro i cnt wait.


enjoy it mate .. i will be :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

decided to have day off today .. felt weak and drained ... did one set in gym and decided not to waste my time .. eat laods today and try again tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Gear........

Enthanate 7 ml a week 1750mg

Equipoise 7 ml a week 1400mg

d bol 50mg day 350mg a week

no fat burners or thyroid


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thats still 2.5g of gear a week mate

last year i was only doing about 1.5g a week .. decided to see if the higher dose keeps me looking bigger and fuller

i dont use tren until 8 weeks out ... and which point i switch to the higher anabolic stuff and stuff that dont aromatize

shoulders today after my sad effort yes


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders and triceps .. good session felt better today .. dont feel taht in shape but starting to look vascular already

shoulder press 45 kg 10 reps drop to 30kg 10 reps

this aint that strong but getting back after the pec tear .. chest will show eeffcts of injury once cut up i think ... oh well :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Scar of war...should wear it with pride :thumbup1:


tell the judges taht ha ha.... not sure if im going get marked down for it

squat club tonight looking forward to a good leg session .... training on own for legs as partner fecked his knee up ....

only 12 weeks to go :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Don't think so by the pics was barely noticeble and i knew it was there.
> 
> But just in case tear the other one so you'll be simmetrical :lol:


ha ha actually the torn one is much fuller at the moment so tearing the other may help ...shame it fecking kills doing it :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Oh don't be a pussy
> 
> I know what you mean by fuller...if you look at Toney Freeman's pics is torn pec actually look fuller than the other, seen together you can spot the difference and might look unesthetical but if they were both torn??


hold on a min ur not doing class 1 this year are u and ur trying to put me outta action :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> No it's this flipping site...getting on my t*ts now


ha ha i know wot u mean :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> No it's this flipping site...getting on my t*ts now


Ha ha it's not me in the bad mood today then? :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha it's not me in the bad mood today then? :laugh:


glad to see ur happier now beklet lol x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Shaun, to go back to the origin of this thread i wanna know if your FORM's improved, esp afetr the injury :lol:


Im also interested in that mate









Bit concerned also that you will pull out at last min, due to bad memories of your pec tear then lie to us about competing when you never actually did









You wouldnt do that to us shaun?? WOULD YOU...

If this post is too painful I wlll delete


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Oh come on now brother! Why do you have to push him?
> 
> You know he'll end up deleting the thread and we'll never learn how to achieve PERFECT FORM...thanks for that! :thumbup1:


you pr1ck:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Oh! Sorry did i touch a nerve?
> 
> Do you want me to delete my post????


OHH FFS

:surrender:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> You're not gonna ask for the thread to be deleted now, are you?


you mean HARD DELETED??

So can never ever come back to haunt shaun

I dont think i have that power,

Perhaps if i bang the right people it could happen


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Now now boys, stop fighting or I'll have to bash you!!!! :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Will it be an AWESOME BASH?


Hey, I want an invite to any BASh going:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vince said:


> Will it be an AWESOME BASH?





jw007 said:


> Hey, I want an invite to any BASh going:thumbup1:


Well.......if I'm doing it, it will be totally awesome!!!!!!!!! Bet you'd both love me to bash you....*giggle* :whistling: :whistling:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Oh god I feel sick lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey when did my blog become an open forum .....

thast it u aint takin me seriously i aint competing now .. after all the effort i put in allowing u mortals to get an insight into my perfect form, perfect body and potential number one winning physique .. u were so close to seeing it all ..... its all flooding back now just like last time :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

oh yes did legs tonight they feel fat and skinny (to quote Vince)

punished the little feckers for making me feel small .. here they are week 12

dont know why im showing u tho ???????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Because you love the attention. Look at your legs, they quiver when people talk about them, they KNOW that people are talking about them. They look ace. Who's up for some coconut oil??


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Week 14 and Week 12 legs shots

both taken just after leg workout so definition usually goes with a leg pump .. will take some unpumped when they fill out a bit lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> See? I knew he'd get the hump...now he's gonna sulk and all those memories flooding back gonna send him to rehab once more.
> 
> Come on Shaun you're AWESOME don't go...*don't be a DRIBBLER!*
> 
> :lol:


do u know i just had to check my pants in that pic after that comment as i thought i had wee stains ....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vince said:


> Reading this after Weeman's I feel like i'm underdosing @ 1000mg Test, 1000mg Tren x week and 50mg oxy x day :confused1:


Doubtful you are underdosing with a g of tren a week.



Vince said:


> No it's this flipping site...getting on my t*ts now





ShaunMc said:


> ha ha i know wot u mean :laugh:


It is winter time here and there is a heat wave, it will be 80 degrees today here.

Damn nice legs there bro.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers Hacks i shoved a sock in my pants tonight to avoid ur HCG comment lol.. i didnt really


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8

good luck with this the sweep on your outers looks better all the time

nice pants:thumb:

fb


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> hello m8
> 
> good luck with this the sweep on your outers looks better all the time
> 
> ...


cheers mate im working hard on it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

taking time out from this site for a while .....

thanks for all the comments on my journal ... :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers Hacks i shoved a sock in my pants tonight to avoid ur HCG comment lol.. i didnt really


No what you did was get a semi to fill missing nut sack space..

DONT BASH ME:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

But agian mate

Awesome legs

Def see more definition in 2 weeks..

Bstard:cursing:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> taking time out from this site for a while .....
> 
> thanks for all the comments on my journal ... :thumb:


Take it easy mate,

i'll be picking your brains next time i see you in "Valhalla"


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

legs look real good shaun your a cn1t- tell you what ill do ill buy your legs for ten grand cash and my car and you can have mine to try and build up- yeah?

seriously though mate your legs are awesome nothing to worry about bud


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

12 weeks to go


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mahoosive!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> mahoosive amounts of fat and water


totally agree mate lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Look farking huge mate!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Beastly chest. Lookin quality.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin large mate impressive and angry as hell ha


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Excellent mate.real dense pecs.

Good luck !!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont see a pec tear there mate.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:wub:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gym been hard this week .. effects of lower carbs and clean food kicked in and all i wanna do is eat all the time ... look flat and small too

give it a few weeks and should see results i hope :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fck I wish I had your chest. Looking big there Shaun and I cant really tell which side you had the injury on.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

its the one on my right side ... it actually looks bigger and fuller than the left one ha ha


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> its the one on my right side ... it actually looks bigger and fuller than the left one ha ha


I see your going for the tony freeman look then:whistling:

But seriously mate,i wouldnt think it will make that much notice as you got a nice shape and carry the muscle around the delts and upper pecs very well. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Your avi doesn't do you justice Shaun you are huge.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate i have changed my avi now lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders and tri this morning at 10 .... :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

11 weeks to go .....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Looking good big man!
> 
> 11 weeks isn't it? How many day x week are you training at the moment?


4 sessions at gym with weights

3 x 20 mins cardio in morning before breakfast


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Hate you
> 
> It's already 45mins every day for fatty me :crying:


i will increase to 30 mins next week but trying to do slowly so i dnt lose loads of mass like last time mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

my back showing very little at mo ... when this starts to show thru i know things will be on track . my back lacks width and thickness but hopefully when condition kicks in it will make most of what i have


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lin said:


> Fck me hun your lookin good :thumbup1: x


You asking him something there Lin


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> You asking him something there Lin


Lin never asks for that ... she demands and takes when she wants lol :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Ah you know me to well big fella....and your right i'm very demanding


so i have heard lol :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your fooking huge mate. :thumbup1:

Good going for 50plus:whistling::laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Your fooking huge mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Good going for 50plus:whistling::laugh:


how did u know my chest was 50 inch pluslol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> and thats just his chest :laugh:


feck u beat me too it .. take my lines why dont ya lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> you keep throwin them lines I'll keep snaggin n baggin


hey when did i become ur side kick !!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> I'm the organ grinder:devil2: so that makes you my monkey:laugh:x


ha ha oh that is too tempting to reply too


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> go on ...........*I can take it* :devil2:


... and some


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Supplements this week

Equipoise 1200mg

Cyp 1200mg

Dbol 50mg ed

no fat burners or thyroid yet .. cardio kept at a min to 3 x 20 mins


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

11 weeks is a long time, you should come in peeled.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lin said:


> I'm the organ grinder:devil2: so that makes you my monkey:laugh:x


Why are you grinding organs...? :confused1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ohh guess who has a cheat day tommorow.... laurie! has shaun got one?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tall said:


> Why are you grinding organs...? :confused1:


she is kinky like that ... its dressing up as monkey that really gets her going tho


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> ohh guess who has a cheat day tommorow.... laurie! has shaun got one?


na few weeks to go yet before im allowed that mate .. thanks for rubbing it in ha ha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

20 mins cardio this morning :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

im starting mine next week i think- do you need to start this far out shaun your len already dont over do it bud


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> im starting mine next week i think- do you need to start this far out shaun your len already dont over do it bud


everything is in hand Laurie to come in bang on target


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

next week will step up cardio to 25 mins x 3

carbs and protein to stay the same


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

got nothing of interest to say today but noticed my thread was a few places behind 9 packs thread on the leader board so trying to up my places

feel free to make some randon comment to up my places .. add some reps too while ur at it :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

errrrrrrr

hahah

wheres the latest pics at man?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Bum pics please


this is a serious journal young lady .. an exploration into the dark side of human development , a journey of chemical and physical reconstruction. an insight into the psyche of a man on the edge

..... besides my camera is broke


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> can I explore into the dark side of man


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lin said:


> can I explore into the dark side of man


You would not understand ego, or you would need alot of testosterone to kind of figure it out...lol...... :thumb:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

condition looks spot on mate for 11weeks out,,,,u will be a lot fuller and harder this time if u keep it up!!!Well done!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

legs tonight ....

220 x 8 squat and a load of other leg exercises u wont be interested in

weight 242 lbs ... now i feel fecking tiny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.scales will now be fecked off until contest day ............... :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lin said:


> can I explore into the dark side of man





ShaunMc said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Her finger ... your bum... :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> legs tonight ....
> 
> *220 x 8 squat and a load of other leg exercises u wont be interested in *
> 
> ...


Now thats my kind of journal:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tall said:


> Her finger ... your bum... :whistling:


one finger noooooo problem


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Now thats my kind of journal:thumb:


lets face it who the feck is interested in what im lifting ...... i lift it and i aint even interested :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> lets face it who the feck is interested in what im lifting ...... i lift it and i aint even interested :thumb:


Ha ha you're sounding like me!!! :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha you're sounding like me!!! :laugh:


why ???? has your voice broken lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> why ???? has your voice broken lol


PMSL:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sorry beks but i did chuckle  x


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

242- hmm thats what im down to- you calling me tiny? :cursing: :laugh:

(i am quite small actually:whistling


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> 242- hmm thats what im down to- you calling me tiny? :cursing: :laugh:
> 
> (i am quite small actually:whistling


no way mate but im 6 foot so taller than u lol,.. u know how it is with the scales and there is still ages to go :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> condition looks spot on mate for 11weeks out,,,,u will be a lot fuller and harder this time if u keep it up!!!Well done!!!


cheers mate thats what im hoping for ..trying to come in real slow adjusting diet slowly and introducing minimum cardio

training still heavy but upping reps so no 3 or 4 rep sets .. no less than 8 reps on heavy sets :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jw007 said:


> sorry beks but i did chuckle  x


Ah glad I can make someone laugh..... nah just that writing down weights is a chore sometimes, particularly if it's stupid fractions like on the cable machines and i can't remember them - the fact it hurts should be enough (but isn't.... :whistling: )

But I do have quite a deep voice anyway.....


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> But I do have quite a deep voice, and a hairy back anyway.....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ah glad I can make someone laugh..... nah just that writing down weights is a chore sometimes, particularly if it's stupid fractions like on the cable machines and i can't remember them - the fact it hurts should be enough (but isn't.... :whistling: )
> 
> But I do have quite a deep voice anyway.....


u suggesting i do stupid fractions on cable machine x


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

chest and biceps tonight ...... condition coming thru very slowly but happy with progress

chest work is very light still as i am parnoid about the pec tear still and dont wanna injury on the build up to comp


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> u suggesting i do stupid fractions on cable machine x


Nope but I do...who's idea is it to put weights like 18.75kg and 24.25 or whatever it is???? :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nope but I do...who's idea is it to put weights like 18.75kg and 24.25 or whatever it is???? :laugh:


didnt realise you was deadlifting with the cable machine lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice pic Shaun.

Remember the mods can see all deleted posts.. 

Look at the pic again, your arms are bigger than your head.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

front bicep pose ... very weak pose for me as my arms lack shape and separation ... but your only as good as your weakest bodypart/ pose :confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> didnt realise you was deadlifting with the cable machine lol


Cheeky bitch!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Nice pic Shaun.
> 
> Remember the mods can see all deleted posts..
> 
> Look at the pic again, your arms are bigger than your head.


thanks Hacks .. i got a small head tho lol ... my arms are my nemesis .. :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WEll, they will look bigger the more cut they are, and they are not small.

I have small parts......lol............Oh dear..........The girls are going to make fun of me now.......


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> WEll, they will look bigger the more cut they are, and they are not small.
> 
> I have small parts......lol............Oh dear..........The girls are going to make fun of me now.......


ha ha .. lucky we dont have to pose certain body parts eh ... altho all body parts look better with a pump lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> WEll, they will look bigger the more cut they are, and they are not small.
> 
> I have small parts......lol............Oh dear..........The girls are going to make fun of me now.......


Aw....no we won't...will make no jokes about them looking bigger when cut cos you're American and it means something completely different to you lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Aw....no we won't...will make no jokes about them looking bigger when cut cos you're American and it means something completely different to you lol


Funny chick.................Cut is in lean, not as in penis circumcision(sp)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Funny chick.................Cut is in lean, not as in penis circumcision(sp)


lucky for me then ... thought i was going to have part of my anatomy reattached ..... lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm they are not weak mr macdoogle they are dammm good- your looking lean as feck whats your bf gotta be around 8- your not going to string yourself out are you? bear in mind the british is 15 weeks away? ( honest question)


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Lin said:


> Not the size of the nail Scott it's the hammer you drive it it with  x


good job a have a big hammer then :lol: looking good mate dip deep :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> hmm they are not weak mr macdoogle they are dammm good- your looking lean as feck whats your bf gotta be around 8- your not going to string yourself out are you? bear in mind the british is 15 weeks away? ( honest question)


tobe honest mate im not really dieting hard ... only doing 20 mins cardio 3 times a week and training heavy still. not cutting back calories carbs or anything for good few weeks yet. not even touched fat burnrs or t3 /t4 ..... i thin k after getting all fat off last year it aint really gone on as much .. new ground for me so will see how it goes

as u said the brits is the one to aim for as im expecting us both to qualify :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> good job a have a big hammer then :lol: looking good mate dip deep :thumb:


cheers mate .. thats a compliment coming from you ..u look huge in your pics


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Not the size of the nail Scott it's the hammer you drive it it with  x


leave my hammer and nail outta this lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> I'll lay a wager you place dude :thumbup1:


ahh thanks but last is a place ... so i wll def place somewhere ha ha


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ahh thanks but last is a place ... so i wll def place somewhere ha ha


Wouldnt worry to much bud from what i have seen,you certainly wont be placing last.

The pyschological side of thinking you wont be ready is the worst thing bodybuiders do and end up flat as a witches t1t,thats been my trouble in the past and you said you feel you did that last time if im correct???

Seems you got it spot on so far Shaun,coming down steady keeping some good fullness and mass. :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Wouldnt worry to much bud from what i have seen,you certainly wont be placing last.
> 
> The pyschological side of thinking you wont be ready is the worst thing bodybuiders do and end up flat as a witches t1t,thats been my trouble in the past and you said you feel you did that last time if im correct???
> 
> Seems you got it spot on so far Shaun,coming down steady keeping some good fullness and mass. :thumbup1:


cheers lads ... no gh this time just cant afford it this year ... if work picks up i might but missus competing as well so its costs with two of us doing it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Bloody women...why do they have to leave the kitchen hey? :lol:
> 
> Then i'd say keep it as it is until 8 weeks out then might up cardio without dropping food so to keep fullness???


she never goes near the kitchen lol ... thanks for the comments about the missus she was really chuffed someone rated her chances


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes her stage confidence is improving .. she trains with paula from iso now and she is def going to come in this year looking awesome


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fkn hell shaun looking excellent in the last few pics mate,your leaner than i am at the mo,makin me panic you fker lol

I'm running the remainder of my gh out in the next 10 days then seriously considering not even bothering using it this year,have really begun to think its not all that anymore tbh,certainly doesnt seem to be anything that an extra bit of hard dieting can duplicate condition wise


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> fkn hell shaun looking excellent in the last few pics mate,your leaner than i am at the mo,makin me panic you fker lol
> 
> I'm running the remainder of my gh out in the next 10 days then seriously considering not even bothering using it this year,have really begun to think its not all that anymore tbh,certainly doesnt seem to be anything that an extra bit of hard dieting can duplicate condition wise


i know what you mean mate i cant afford it this year so seeing if it makes any difference .. for what it costs for the good stuff i just cant justify it

mate your condition and shape are awesome already .. chatted to dougie monday and he said how good you look already


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

really lol ... how much jsut to add a bit of pressure on her lol ...... she has put a lot of size on over year and really working hard tyo bring it in now ...

they were moaning all day yesterday that they couldnt walk .. women eh !!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

trained back tonight .. feel very flat despite uping carbs a bit

going to take some advice from Jw007 re : upping the dose


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

too fecked to pose it properly but u get the idea ... long way to go


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

comparison Jan to Feb


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> comparison Jan to Feb


Nice going mate:thumbup1:

loads improvement...

Advice I gave is onlyreally good advice I have PMSL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big improvement their mate from jan to feb looking good.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nice going mate:thumbup1:
> 
> loads improvement...
> 
> Advice I gave is onlyreally good advice I have PMSL


cheers mate .. long way to go but doing it slowly .. never pleased with pics but thats life ha ha :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

20 mins cardio this morning and a night off from the gym ... yeah :thumb:


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Great comparison shots. The rear delts are really starting to pop. Very cool.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's good to see the weekly update shots Shaun, coming along nicely. If you want I could bring along the wife's digital SLR to get some even better quality shots if you like?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

some good improvements there mate  keep going!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> It's good to see the weekly update shots Shaun, coming along nicely. If you want I could bring along the wife's digital SLR to get some even better quality shots if you like?


cheers dom may take u up on that when i get really sharp

10 weeks to go on sunday

... not planning on changing anything yet


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you look bang on for 11 weeks out m8 imo


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers for the positive words and for the reps too :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheated tonight as i felt miserable .... now i feel fat and miserable

pics tomorrow so will see the damage h aha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> :nono:
> 
> :nono:
> 
> ...


thanks mate .. make me feel worse why dont ya lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders and tri's today .. all seems to be coming in okay .. very slow changes but thats what i want nothing too dramatic

10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A question for the competitors.

Do you guys or any of you guys use slin during a contest prep?

If so, when do you cut it out, or not?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> A question for the competitors.
> 
> Do you guys or any of you guys use slin during a contest prep?
> 
> If so, when do you cut it out, or not?


never really used slin .. used a little this year to try bulk a little

may use soem during carb up phase 3 days out ... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Interesting, I have never used it either as I am one of those carb sensitive dudes and I get fat easy.

I have seen dudes that use slin, and the results in such a short time is freaky....lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

get those cheat meals into you shaun mate,they help no end with how it all happens,i have an entire cgeat day once a week every week and then about 3 weeks is when i start to curtail it more and reduce the contents of what i am using as my cheat,i still cheat every week up to show,i'll see me easily put on 10lbs plus sometimes on a cheat day but sure as fate by the next weeks cheat day i will have lost all the excess and be tighter for it,with minimal change in baseline bodyweight,in fact during last years prep in 10 wks i only lost 6.5lbs but my body composition altered dramatically.

I am using slin at this stage of my prep hacks,did this last year as well,i took it out around the 5 wk out mark as felt by that point any chance of gaining any real tissue was gone and its just about shrink wrapping it from that stage in 

havent tried it during a carb up but have toyed with it,maybe this year? my training partner had a bash with it for carb up into a show and saw good results,would like to play around with it a bit if i could get my mind round it that close to the show


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

10 weeks out from show


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cardio about to begin .. yeah stepping up to 25 mins !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sh!tshaun why feeling so nad about cheating you NEED to-

phsycologically

mettabolically

get the crap in your system and put your metabolism in over drive i had a cheat yesterday cos its valemtines so weny for a meal with the lion


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> sh!tshaun why feeling so nad about cheating you NEED to-
> 
> phsycologically
> 
> ...


lol i will bear it in mind :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the vid mate legs are lookin large.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good in the vid mate legs are lookin large.


I've squatted and deadlifted in that rack...lol it misses me..... :sad:

:laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

missis persudaed me to cheta over two days instead of one and as she is looking pretty good at the moment i took her advice

feel good for it altho she came back from the gym and her arms shoulders and back have got massive ... she has made more gains than me in a year than i have in 10 lol .. altho Vinces comments about her winnng the tall class at brits have spured her on ....lol .... i wud post a pic of her but:thumb: she looks way better than me


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> Looking spt on there mate.
> 
> I would up the cardio to start thinning the skin, your BF is low but so you won't need to drop calories, just my 2p
> 
> ...


hey are you two in this together lol, ...... bet against her lol ... she wud kick my @rse as i said her biceps and back are awesome lol i wudnt fancy my chances in a fight


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> . i wud post a pic of her but:thumb: she looks way better than me


Wimp....wouldn't the competition spur you on??? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jeezus - you split my lap top screen there you gigantic git.......

looking mint mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate ... had a good pig out on the weekend ready for big leg session tonight .. condition still coming thru slowly :thumb: :thumb :

bek i aint afraid of the comp but if i post pics of the missus any competition of hers will feel demoralized as she will blow them away lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i started my cardio this morning at 5.30 ( and the birds were singing already- strange it was still dark, must be the street lights) went past swindon yest back from bath i though ill pop in but had the lion with me and didnt think you were ready to see that beast. well im going to come up anyway to spy on you and we can train legs


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking good in vid mate...

V.BIG BACK:thumbup1:

Persoanlly a good back is a must for me for BBs

You will notice most NATTYS usually lack a nice thick back, hanging lats and monstrous traps... :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate ......have worked hard on back but it aint my best part still.... after this year will spend some time getting size on


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> i started my cardio this morning at 5.30 ( and the birds were singing already- strange it was still dark, must be the street lights) went past swindon yest back from bath i though ill pop in but had the lion with me and didnt think you were ready to see that beast. well im going to come up anyway to spy on you and we can train legs


its the law in ironworx that you gotta squat mate


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> its the law in ironworx that you gotta squat mate


aawww man i cant squat just can do leg press:confused1:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

if you can leg press you can squat, shaun tells me you are coming to visit us, BEWARE lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> You see mate, you'll find out that this is where you're wrong as she has no competition :thumbup1:


CHEERS Mate i signing you up as her number 2 fan lol .. actually Miss BC will be trained figure class 1 so they may meet in the final if she competes lol ..... but i know u will have lots to say on that :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> but i know u will have lots to say on that :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


THought he already did? :confused1:

:devil2:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> aawww man i cant squat just can do leg press:confused1:





rich81 said:


> if you can leg press you can squat, shaun tells me you are coming to visit us, BEWARE lol


it will be good to train with you Laurie ... lucky you aint doing legs with Rich he is as strong as feck on squats .... and shoulders .. and chest ... etc etc etc lol

hey laurie the wife said your welcome to pop round for grub after training if u want but i told her to fry all your food in lard and add suagr to everything .. lol :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Donna 16 weeks out from the NABBA west ... for the benefit of vince and bek :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

and comparrsion to brits last year


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> if you can leg press you can squat, shaun tells me you are coming to visit us, BEWARE lol


i am yes- your not all going to bum me are you:whistling:...errr i would hate that:whistling::laugh:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers shaun i will bear the offer in mind- i am quite excited- how gay is that, i love visiting other gyms- my legs are weak ( just making alll my excuses now to get them out of the way)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> cheers shaun i will bear the offer in mind- i am quite excited- how gay is that, i love visiting other gyms- my legs are weak ( just making alll my excuses now to get them out of the way)


ha ha i feel weak as well mate .... training when dieting is always much harder than off season with a belly load of KFC and a cheesecake to power me ... lads at gym are good bunch .. rich the owner is doing class 2 this year and i am doing class 1 ... its a real hardcore heaven .. metal music and no heating ha ha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> its a real hardcore heaven .. metal music and no heating ha ha


Stop it I'm having withdrawal symptoms...if I won the lottery I'd travel the country and train in a different gym each week :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Stop it I'm having withdrawal symptoms...if I won the lottery I'd travel the country and train in a different gym each week :thumb:


what !!!!! u mean u wouldnt move to swindon and train at the valhalla of bodybuilding 24 /7


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> what !!!!! u mean u wouldnt move to swindon and train at the valhalla of bodybuilding 24 /7


I'm a gym slut - would train at them all then decide where I'd got the best gains.......:laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm a gym slut - would train at them all then decide *where I'd got the best gains.*......:laugh:


is the answer not obvious already .. next time ur down we will put you thru an ironworx leg session


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shaun, she has more size in her back, wow, impressive.

Are you both doing the same show?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Shaun, she has more size in her back, wow, impressive.
> 
> Are you both doing the same show?


yes both doing teh NABBA west qualifier for the Brits .. i won class1 last year and she got second in trained figure .. so hoping to make it a McDonald victory for both

she got 4th at the brits and i got 7th so she wants top 3 spot and i want top 6 spot ... thats the dream anyway lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Legs tonight 220kg for 8 drop set to 140 for 8... then the infamous back pump set in

leg press- leg extension superset

leg curls

single leg curls .... legs looked flat but very vascular :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

dont worry big guy, you looked awesome, im just waiting to get home to watch that dvd on my telly


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

rich81 said:


> dont worry big guy, you looked awesome, im just waiting to get home to watch that dvd on my telly


make sure its wide screen this time that stretched screen did us no favours .. altho our arms looked big and peaked lol


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

lol your gym sounds just like ours mate...fecking freezing lol, good to see the training going well


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

legs after gym 10 weeks out .. lose def after pump


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very large mate.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate .. long way to go but getting there .......... :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

25 mins cardio this morning so will up each sessin to 25 for rest of week

3* 25 mins in the morning .. still coming in nice and slow :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Chest and Biceps tonight .. still cautious on chest but will see how it goes .. will post up 10 week progress pics as long as i have some clean pants to pose in :confused1:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Dammm looking good mate i'll be there in 15 years or so!!!! lol

Spragga.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just take it easy with the chest mate. its what i have been doing these last couple of weeks and your always tempted to jump in and go heavy just be careful mate.

Lol at the clean pants.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> legs after gym 10 weeks out .. lose def after pump


Nice mate,looking Fckin awesome:thumbup1:

loads of time, get in shape easy peasy:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ok some shots taken tonight of me 10 weeks to go ... never happy with how i look but gotta be positive .. thanks for the positive words lads it means a lot


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

another one


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

and another one ....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

your visibly leaner already from last pics posted mate

Must be tren lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

last one and im aware im hitting the same pose lol .. saving my chest poses for when im ripped to shreds


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> legs after gym 10 weeks out .. lose def after pump


Quadzilla has arrived!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Quadzilla has arrived!!!! :thumbup1:


feck where is he .. im off lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> feck where is he .. im off lol


:laugh: You're Qaudzilla Shaun.....thought you knew


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ok some shots taken tonight of me 10 weeks to go ... never happy with how i look but gotta be positive .. thanks for the positive words lads it means a lot


Farking hell, if I looked like that I'd be happy! You look huge mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

agree with mak you look very good mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking fkn excelent mate,well impressive!your delts are fkn huge!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> looking fkn excelent mate,well impressive!your delts are fkn huge!!!


cheers bri that means a lot coming from you.. was showing don(the missus) some pics of your body the other day and she said your body and mine were very similar in shape and size .. which was very flattering .... i wont show her your c0ck shots tho as i know she will say im smaller ha ha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bored so thought i wud add another pic :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Some very good shots of you there Shaun.

I cannot see any probs you coming down steady and keeping that fullness. bang on mate.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate its new ground for me as strated competing last year and had to come down hard from being a fat basterd ...... see how it goes this time :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Front lat spread looking wicked mate! Legs are looking like they will be awesome on the day, fully striated.

You look a lot bigger this time round than last time mate, how have you managed to put on the size in under a year, even sustaining an injury?

How was chest training btw? Keep going mate, you will nail this comp! Gonna look double as good as last year, you look a lot bigger this time!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers BB ... hopefully will keep a bit more size on the way down this year ... what ur plans this year


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

calling it a day for a while on here but hope to see some of u guys soon :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers BB ... hopefully will keep a bit more size on the way down this year ... what ur plans this year


I think youll look better than last year mate, you look a lot bigger and fuller this time round!

Hmmm, not sure what im doing, at the moment im bulking, prob gonna see how this goes and then do a diet, poss for a contest or maybe not, have to see really.

How come you are going mate (have i missed something)? Take care then, look forward to seeing the final pix of you lifting the trophy


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

hey shaun, cheers for the chat! Progress is looking awesome mate, ur an inspiration! Come back soon bud, you'll be missed

Jonesy


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

9 weeks out

donna and me


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Is she your wife? She looks great too


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Is she your wife? She looks great too


yes she is mak thanks for complimenting her she will like that .. altho she wont apprecaite me posting a pic taken first thing without her make up lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking like a monster there shaun 9 wks eek i forgot how close its getting


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shaun you both look great.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

shaun....errr can i touch you...?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

laurie g said:


> shaun....errr can i touch you...?


Show me on the dolly where the bad man touched you :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

shaun lookin very good mate can see the improvements from the last pic. your missus is looking well also.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, she is totally hot, and who is that guy on the pic with her...............lol

Just kiddin, you guys look great and make a great couple too.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thansk the comments lads ..... i appreciate that a lot :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Shaun. Looking great mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Both looking good! Love the bike in the living room, must be diet time! :thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

big changes since the last pix mate , bang on target i say :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hey mate your both loking terrific,donna looks sh1t hot,see what you ment about her arms and delts ffs!! looking awesome mate,smile in those bloody pics tho lol sorry not pm'd you back yet,i will be in touch


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

8 weeks to go


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin massive mate. definatly leaning out and looking pretty full tho as well.


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

very impressive m8, looking good


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking good shaun i got my new photos im putting on on monday- hey right this second watching the west dvd then im going to watch the british finals dvd

ill be up in the next couple of weeks ill pm you me number so i can i can pop in and you can show me how to train


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

feel flat and small but 8 weeks to go .. not really posing too well either it was late lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If it is any consolation Shaun, if I was a chick, I would


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you do look a touch flatter mate but thats easily remedied  looking ace big fella


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking very impressive! Good luck for the rest of it.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LOOKING AWESOME SHAUN

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

our cheesecake and chocolate feast will plump you back up again mwahahahahaha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry about being flat mate as weeman said easily sorted. looks like you are making consistant progress tho.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> LOOKING AWESOME SHAUN
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> our cheesecake and chocolate feast will plump you back up again mwahahahahaha


look forward to it Briar lol x ..i need plumping up feel skinny :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You looking good to me. Keep it up and hope it all goes well for you.

How's that pec doing?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw you in gym yesterday mate when you were training with Rich looking good can defiently tell that progress has been made! Good luck with the new venture mate you already got a customer here!

Chris


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> feel flat and small but 8 weeks to go .. not really posing too well either it was late lol


Thats cos you're on bugger all carbs numb-nut 

You're right where you need to be, so all good :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats cos you're on bugger all carbs numb-nut
> 
> You're right where you need to be, so all good :thumb:


i love your straight talking Zara ..lol

if i didnt know u better i would say your on low carbs at he moment :thumb:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Shaun, You are looking very good and a lot bigger than last year. I watched the Exeter show last year and you have definitely put size on.

You were up against a mate of mine (Rob Jones) but he is doing the Portsmouth this year (i think he will be happy he's at Portsmouth if I show him your latest photos) :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Your bottom back is already striated and the taper will only get bigger as the last bit of fat around the waist comes off.

Good luck matey and keep up the good work

PS - I remember you were a teacher, are you still doing this as you had issues with some of your pupils.

Cheers


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Mad7 said:


> Shaun, You are looking very good and a lot bigger than last year. I watched the Exeter show last year and you have definitely put size on.
> 
> You were up against a mate of mine (Rob Jones) but he is doing the Portsmouth this year (i think he will be happy he's at Portsmouth if I show him your latest photos) :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


thanks mate appreciate that ..not teaching any more quit after 14 years of lecturing and teaching had enough ....... starting up business in april selling body building supplements,clothing and eqiupment in swindon. have bought a unit and currently fitting out

also setting up on line shop to go alongside this

thanks again mate just hope i can hold onto size and acheive same condition as last year


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> i love your straight talking Zara ..lol
> 
> if i didnt know u better i would say your on low carbs at he moment :thumb:


Correctemundo....

Today is ultra-low carb day too :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shaun best of luck with the business.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> thanks mate appreciate that ..not teaching any more quit after 14 years of lecturing and teaching had enough ....... starting up business in april selling body building supplements,clothing and eqiupment in swindon. have bought a unit and currently fitting out
> 
> also setting up on line shop to go alongside this
> 
> thanks again mate just hope i can hold onto size and acheive same condition as last year


Good luck with the new venture, I am working in Swindon for a couple of months near the delta centre so might drop in to iron works if I get chance.

Cheers


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

7 weeks out and leg session ...looking smooth as holding water at mo ... easily sorted


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mate everytime you post pics you impressively visably leaner

7 weeks your going to be shredded

Will just be down to water manipulation last few days IMO

Looking good


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Instead of my normal facebook ass kissing i will do it here:lol: looking awesome mate wish i was that big:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Instead of my normal facebook ass kissing i will do it here:lol: looking awesome mate wish i was that big:thumbup1:


con ur fcuking biggert mate but thanks anyway

cheers too jw ... high androgens so watery but thats easy to lose as will switch to anabolics closer time


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> look forward to it Briar lol x ..i need plumping up feel skinny :thumbup1:


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm CHEESCAKE :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Shaun,well impressed mate.

Legs looking yooj. keep up the hard work...looks like it is going pay off


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm CHEESCAKE :drool: :drool: :drool:


ooo u have a real nasty streak in u Missy BC ....... i would crawl over broken glass naked to eat some cheescake now ..........


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ooo u have a real nasty streak in u Missy BC ....... i would crawl over broken glass naked to eat some cheescake now ..........


NO i was mearly mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm'ing with you in the thoughts of glorious cheesecake!!

i want it tooooo "sniff sniff"


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> NO i was mearly mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm'ing with you in the thoughts of glorious cheesecake!!
> 
> i want it tooooo "sniff sniff"


but now its in my head coz u made me think of it .. i expect a massive cheescake waiting for me when i finish at brits now . will share it with u 90:10


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Shaun,well impressed mate.
> 
> Legs looking yooj. keep up the hard work...looks like it is going pay off


cheers mate just feel like im getting smaller and smoother but as u know the head is the first thing to go on a diet lol,


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> but now its in my head coz u made me think of it .. i expect a massive cheescake waiting for me when i finish at brits now . will share it with u 90:10


YOU HAVE YOURSELF A DEAL MISTER................ :bounce:

we will go out and buy a massive cheesecake, some chocolate buttons and cream!!!!! and i think if you can eat 90% of that il be in awe but 10% is ok with me!! i may steal a further 5% off your plate just cause i can hahahahaha and youl let me cause im AWESOME!! xx


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> YOU HAVE YOURSELF A DEAL MISTER................ :bounce:
> 
> we will go out and buy a massive cheesecake, some chocolate buttons and cream!!!!! and i think if you can eat 90% of that il be in awe but 10% is ok with me!! i may steal a further 5% off your plate just cause i can hahahahaha and youl let me cause im AWESOME!! xx


now i am drooling as u know that my fav ....gunna have dreams about it now then wake up and eat my usual polyfilla and cement

after last show i ate a family cheescake for breakfast all to myself .lol was disgusted when i realised each slice contained 20 g of fat and i ate all 8

felt guilty as fcuk eating my fry up aftrewrds


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers mate just feel like im getting smaller and smoother but *as u know the head is the first thing to go on a diet* lol,


Aint that the truth lol.....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> now i am drooling as u know that my fav ....gunna have dreams about it now then wake up and eat my usual polyfilla and cement heheheh just think then, briar will be buying you one in a few weeks time hahahahahaha thats worth the wait!! HAND PICKED BY MOI!!!!
> 
> after last show i ate a family cheescake for breakfast all to myself .lol was disgusted when i realised each slice contained 20 g of fat and i ate all 8 Thats awesome!!
> 
> felt guilty as fcuk eating my fry up aftrewrds hell no, go for gold post show (atleast for a day or 2 then your just taking the ****)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey will hold u to that hun ............ that alone will keep me focussed for next 7 weeks lol

put on 20lbs in 10 days last time ..felt like a puffa fish


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> hey will hold u to that hun ............ that alone will keep me focussed for next 7 weeks lol


YUS that will be my pressie to you for sticking it out for the next 7 weeks and SMASHING IT ON STAGE!!!!

PROMISE........................ xx


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking huge and complete mate.

Legs are huge.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

PRL said:


> Looking huge and complete mate.
> 
> Legs are huge.


thats a compliment coming from u mate .......... ur legs are massive superb shape too


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> YUS that will be my pressie to you for sticking it out for the next 7 weeks and SMASHING IT ON STAGE!!!!
> 
> PROMISE........................ xx


ahh thanks briar feel i should return the favour .....name ur price and its urs


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ahh thanks briar feel i should return the favour .....name ur price and its urs


Nope no need to return the favour babe.........you know what, being that im a bit of a dab hand in the baking department i may just make this almighty vanilla cheesecake with chocolate buttons and cream myself and i could even throw in my famous mud cake for you to inhale hahahahaah (pic below but that was a friends wedding cake i made)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Nope no need to return the favour babe.........you know what, being that im a bit of a dab hand in the baking department i may just make this almighty vanilla cheesecake with chocolate buttons and cream myself and i could even throw in my famous mud cake for you to inhale hahahahaah (pic below but that was a friends wedding cake i made)


ahhhh briar are u proposing to me lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thats pretty impresive tho .....did u relly make it


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmm well your nice n all but no hehe xxxx (don would prob hunt me down and eat me alive)

was just showing you my cake hahahahah i have only got pics of the wedding cakes i have made but the mudcake is FAMOUS!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> thats pretty impresive tho .....did u relly make it


 :thumb: yup

here is another i made


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm well your nice n all but no hehe xxxx (don would prob hunt me down and eat me alive)
> 
> was just showing you my cake hahahahah i have only got pics of the wedding cakes i have made but the mudcake is FAMOUS!!!


lol thats ok .think bigamy is till a crime here not so sur ein new zealand tho lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn dude, that is some nice quad shots.

Your legs look very good and in condition would look even better......

Dude, you got alot of mass..........


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice thickness and shape on those upper legs bro!!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

maaasive


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Massive Quads mate!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm check my sig out shaun:whistling::laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> hmmm check my sig out shaun:whistling::laugh:


ha ha cheers mate .. im sure your luring me into a false sense of security


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con said:


> Instead of my normal facebook ass kissing i will do it here:lol: looking awesome mate wish i was that big:thumbup1:


Seconded!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Seconded!


Thirded!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

4th, 5th and sixth THAT...................................... :bounce:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ahhhh u guys im blushing now .......... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

posing after back training 6 and half weeks to go .. holding water still but not an issue for me


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Some serious size you have there Shaun, condition looks great too... :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

FUK!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome back shot


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice ass, I mean nice size.

Your upper back and trap area is massive.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You could show a movie on that back.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Your back is fvcking massive!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

JESUS FECKING CHRIST SHAUN!!!

Tis massive :bounce:

:rockon:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes but how is my back looking Briar ....


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

lookin nice mate (not in a gay way  )


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

6 weeks to go ...taken after my cheat day / s


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

forgot to attach lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

gooodgoood looking good shaun coming in nice and looking hooge


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great shots of you there Shaun......massive !!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Another barn door back... impressive Shaun.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Seperations are comming out now.

I would think 6 weeks is more than enough time.

Can you post to me in a PM or here what gear you are using?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

lookin fantastic for 6 weeks out mate, gonna look wikid cum show day


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the comments .. just gunna stick to what im doing and see how it goes ..managed to get good condition last year but lost size .. hping to keep bit more size this year with sam econdition

still on 200g carbs at mo

stepping cardio up slowly .... 4 * 30 mins sessions am before breakfast

started clen and prov this week and phased out androgens


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No androgens at all for the next 6 weeks?

No anabolics either?


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Shaun, finally got on the forum...Thought I would join in with the banter!!

Wayne


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

darbs said:


> Hello Shaun, finally got on the forum...Thought I would join in with the banter!!
> 
> Wayne


hey its no Carbs darbs lol

how is it going mate .. actualy i know the answer as i see u at gym everyday lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

darbs said:


> Hello Shaun, finally got on the forum...Thought I would join in with the banter!!
> 
> Wayne


Wahey! Another Ironworx member on here! Hi Wayne!

Dom


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

All good Shaun!!

I was thinking of taking them up to 500 per day, adding loads of of Mc D's - Do you reckon that will get me ready for West Britain?!

Who is Dom - you train at Ironworx? I cant remember seeing anyone with a big condom on there head. However, Stu was wearing his 80's baggies again, doing bicep curls on his knees!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

:lol:Yes I train there, I was squattin earlier tonight while you were on leg press, we've spoken before. I train with Chris, the tall young lad who's addicted to the sunbed lately :cool2:


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh yeah!! sorry mate..

That tan is full on! tango'd! You need to be massive to carry that off!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey u two love birds .. chat each other up elsewhere this is a serious training blog .visiting this blg can add 10 lbs of muscle on your frame


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

darbs said:


> Oh yeah!! sorry mate..
> 
> That tan is full on! tango'd! You need to be massive to carry that off!


 He'll see that as he posts on here!  :thumb:



ShaunMc said:


> hey u two love birds .. chat each other up elsewhere this is a serious training blog .visiting this blg can add 10 lbs of muscle on your frame


 Yes sir! :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Trained with Big Laurie G today who warmed up with my heaviest weight for shoulder press (50kg dumbells) and then proceeded to the 60 kg dumbells for reps ...... damn

good session and a top guy ...... the waitress was eying him up ..she looked at me and thought i was his dad im sure .. stil may go back there tomorrow just to check lol

will post up some more pics of the session as soon as i work out how to make myself look bigger with photo shop


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

notice how i avoid standing straight on as laurie is as wide as a house .. huge back


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, you both look very good, tall too, did I mention handsome?

You are pretty dark Shaun.

So, Laurie G is using 132 pound dumbells for reps in military press?

Wow, that is strong.

Good to see a face with the name.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Wow, you both look very good, tall too, did I mention handsome?
> 
> You are pretty dark Shaun.
> 
> ...


he made it look easy too .. think my darkness is jaundice lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He might have a wider back, but I'd say you have him on arms, traps and shoulders. Based on those photos anyway.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> he made it look easy too .. think my darkness is jaundice lol


That is damn strong.

I remember years ago, a light dude was doing 4 sets with 10 reps on bench with 315lbs and he was like 160 lbs, he could do one arm pullups.

I just cant believe the strength of some dudes.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

both lookin very good lads.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers hackskii, dmcc yeah shaun has me on everything even though he says he hasnt:whistling:but hey i dont mind that he makes me look like a prepubescent boy:laugh:

anyway had a great time and enjoyed the session anyway theres only one person i want to beat, and thats me then ill be happy:thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Both looked very good, I'd agree with what's already been said, confident for Shaun as I was stood there while they were taking pics :thumbup1: .


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

with a twitch on lmao


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking awesome Shaun. I previously thought that your delts were over powering your arms to much, but these latest pics look much more balanced. Good work!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good fellas :rockon:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

4 weeks to go now ....dont feel im coming in that sharp at the moment but staying cool about it and not letting the mind games set in yet

will enjoy the journey in and then prepare for the brits

My shop opens April 1st and my on line shop will be live then too .. altho the site is up to visit at the moment

been an odd 12 months .. started out as a teacher and end up a shop owner .. bodybuilding has become a much bigger part of my life but i feel much more relaxed about everything and not constantly worried about my lack of gains and size ....

its prob the mid life crisis settling down .. will be 40 in may lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I imagine you're less stressed too.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> its prob the mid life crisis settling down .. will be 40 in may lol


sweet and we will bring it in with cheesecake to celebrate the big 40 mwahahahahahaha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> sweet and we will bring it in with cheesecake to celebrate the big 40 mwahahahahahaha


he he are u using some form of subliminal messaging on me Briar .. u keep mentioning cheesecake in all ur posts to me lol .... beginning to dream about it now (cheescake that is )


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

hi shaun!

looking good in the pics mate, 4 weeks until the qualifier and you are looking pretty on target in my opinion. :thumbup1:

all the best for the show mate, will see you there as i am sure i will be back stage with laurie


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Looking good in the pics!!!! :thumb:

Is a small chance I may be able to get to the home of the gods next Sunday, if I can get there when it opens (for the whole 2 hours lol) :laugh:

Will be driving from Manchester to Woking and it's sort of on the way.....

Otherwise I'll have to go on the way home on Monday and that is slightly more off the beaten track :lol:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

its prob the mid life crisis settling down .. will be 40 in may lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

martinmcg said:


> oh feck , that my senior glory out the window then lol ,best i diet down for the classic class then
> 
> :thumb:


Wimp.......will just give you a kick up the backside and some motivation, surely??? :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Wimp.......will just give you a kick up the backside and some motivation, surely??? :laugh:


get ur @rse down there beklet you know u wanna lol

been quiet on here recently as been working on my new shop which opened in swindon on april 1st (not a fools day joke) .been totally knackered trying to diet , cardio and start a new business but who wants an easy life eh !!!!!

have an on line store as well so check out www.thenutritionworx.com and let me know what you think

will post some pics of my 3 week condtion

feel like a skinny lad now and still got more to lose lol

I hit the big 4 0 in may too Martin .. life begins now lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

3 weeks this sunday


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good website shaun just checked it out - when are you going down to the west by the way you going down sat and staying or going down sunday im staying cos well finish at 10 to get back bout1am and i cant do that driving feeling fecked


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

What a fvcking shape to be in.

Waiste like an ant and shoulders like Atlas


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ooop your pic just popped up whilst i was writing feck me youve come in loads i bet your bout 230 or 228 now?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pecs!! Shoulders!!! Striations!!!!! Fook me.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:wub: awesome


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> good website shaun just checked it out - when are you going down to the west by the way you going down sat and staying or going down sunday im staying cos well finish at 10 to get back bout1am and i cant do that driving feeling fecked


hi Laurie not sure yet mate .. might be worth thinking about staying as i remember last year i was dead coming back but think the missus has got work next day and the kids school (back to reality)

may think about getting a mini bus down as rich is competing as well .. ur welcome to come down in bus as well if u wanna .. jsut going to price up


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> ooop your pic just popped up whilst i was writing feck me youve come in loads i bet your bout 230 or 228 now?


i wont go near scales mate im fcuking lite as a feather i bet and just dont wanna know

DMCC thanks is that i a request if so .. u know ur top of my list if i ever change sides lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

missus and i outside our new shop

both over dieted and feeling it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

and the kids learning the ropes


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

This is sure to spark a huge round of "The best Nutrition Shop in Swindon.............." type posts.

Where is it again?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the pic mate definatly coming in well.

the site looks good and so does the shop. your girls are very cute pal.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> This is sure to spark a huge round of "The best Nutrition Shop in Swindon.............." type posts.
> 
> Where is it again?


Its in Swindon Uriel and its the best supplement store in swindo , also home of ironowrx the best gym in swindon lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for that info.

I heard that a combination of Ironworx gym and NutritionWorx Supp shop transormed you from a puny kid to the beef mountain in the latest pics in a matter of weeks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good.

Great you opened your shop.

Kids look really happy.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Great you opened your shop.
> 
> Kids look really happy.


Thanks Hacks , despite the stress of shop and diet life is really good and very positive ..i have come back to the site with new enthusiasm


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fook me the size of you, and look at those striations coming through now!! Gonna look amazing in 3 weeks :thumbup1: Good luck to you and your wife with the new business mate.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fook me the size of you, and look at those striations coming through now!! Gonna look amazing in 3 weeks :thumbup1: Good luck to you and your wife with the new business mate.


cheers mak ....... we are both real excited about it

have to say a big thank you to Mark and Paula at Iso for their support and help throughout and Dougie B at Extreme for his help and advice and putting up with my questions

wwithout the help of such good people we would prob never had the balls to do this (altho my balls are on their way out anyway)

Mark and Paula at Iso sponsor the missus and i and have done so much to help us this year


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks to dom for the pics .......felt like death today as carbs low yesterday


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Shaun you might feel like death but you look great.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

lookin awesome shaun


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

for FECKS SAKE shaun, your MASSIVE hehehehe

YAY YAY YAY cant wait to see what you look like in 3 weeks xx


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

No worries Shaun, looking good even with no carbs :thumbup1: . Will do some more soon before comp if you want


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> for FECKS SAKE shaun, your MASSIVE hehehehe
> 
> YAY YAY YAY cant wait to see what you look like in 3 weeks xx


probably look like a walking skeleton ..

thanks dom that would be good stil got some way to go before i will be sharp but will be good to see changes


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for all your positive comments throughout my comp prep .. it means a lot to hear from your peers that your looking ok

it is reassuring when people say positive things so i thank u all for taking the time to say


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Shaun honestly mate, how in your mind can you think you look small PMSL, I'd kill to be the size you are:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great pics mate,still looking massive there!!!

Good luck with the buisness,hope it all works out for you bud.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Great pics mate,still looking massive there!!!
> 
> Good luck with the buisness,hope it all works out for you bud.


thanks ... im hoping it works out really needed a life change after years of teaching and lecturing (which just wasnt me) really enjoyed setting up a business and its ffelt good to achieve something

thanks Mak but on stage i will be one of the smaller guys so really need to sharp to stand a chance at brits


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear its going well Shaun, and all the best with the business. You escaped from teaching and I went back to it. Actually I don't regret it, I have a good job in a great school with wonderful kids. Teaching is very different here ...it's a pleasure most of the time!


glad its going welll it was just not me tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking great Shaun!! Havent posted in awhile, but wanted to say that your condition looks very good. Best of luck:thumbup1:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

looking in top nick mate.....look forward to seeing the end result on stage......dont forget to carb up!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

The missus ....

first one shows 5 weeeks out the next shows 3 weeks out


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Your mrs looks great Shaun, lol imagine the genetics your kids must have


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow!! Mrs McD looks great!!!

Now how about you, Mr McD?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks lads altho she wont thank me for showing her without make up and her diet face ..lol

she has worked so hard the last 10 weeks ... really hoping she wins the west britain in 2 weeks

my two little girls do a great double biceps altho im sure they think their mum and dad are mad


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i still got soemway to go yet ....coming in very slow


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

she's looking fantastic mate  cracking physique she has.

EDIT-just saw your pic too mate,your looking tight,just keep the head,its only water thats left to go big man,dont let the head fck get to you!!!! wish i was as lean as you are just now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I dunno Shaun, looking good in that pic. Chest and shoulders look good, you'd never think you had that wee tear a few months back.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> she's looking fantastic mate  cracking physique she has.
> 
> EDIT-just saw your pic too mate,your looking tight,just keep the head,its only water thats left to go big man,dont let the head fck get to you!!!! wish i was as lean as you are just now.


mate saw ur pics on muscle chat ur looking awesome ..dont help when the missus keeps saying "he's got a really nice physique" .... lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hate these pics but maybe it will kick my **** into pushing myself a bit more

face says it all lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

your missus is lookin very good mate huge improvements between the 2 weeks.

Your lookin very well mate every time you post pics can see vast improvements i think. Arms lookin huge


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nowt wrong there shaun your looking good- just be carefull on your cardio you may be in danger of stringing yourself out- you were all but there 2 or 3 weeks ago mate i reckon- i know you aint feeling great but trust me you look good and youll take class one again id put money on it i dont mind second place to you shaun:wub: :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

my god that vein under your bicep is awesome

your looking good babe KEEP IT UP


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have it on good authority that both you and your missis look damn good in the flesh and the pics bear it out :thumb:

Should be getting my gearbox sorted tomorrow and I'm South next month sometime so will have to pop in


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I have it on good authority that both you and your missis look damn good in the flesh and the pics bear it out :thumb:
> 
> Should be getting my gearbox sorted tomorrow and I'm South next month sometime so will have to pop in


ha ha who u been speaking too beklet xx

look forward to seeing u at ironworx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha who u been speaking too beklet xx
> 
> look forward to seeing u at ironworx


That'd be telling lol......

Look forward to getting there (barring something else falling off my fcking car PMSL) :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> That'd be telling lol......
> 
> Look forward to getting there (barring something else falling off my fcking car PMSL) :laugh:


yes it would be teling thats why i asked lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> The missus ....
> 
> first one shows 5 weeeks out the next shows 3 weeks out


Shes come in loads in two weeks there! :thumbup1:

This time is such a headfcuk eh?

No matter what, nothing will make you happy.

Chin up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shes come in loads in two weeks there! :thumbup1:
> 
> This time is such a headfcuk eh?
> 
> ...


u got it in one zara ......

glad to see ur back on target :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> u got it in one zara ......
> 
> glad to see ur back on target :thumbup1:


Cheers mate.... dont feel it though. Feel fat, hate the whole thing pmsl.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers mate.... dont feel it though. Feel fat, hate the whole thing pmsl.


i know how u feel but if i moan anymore about being fat with skinny muscles i think the missus will kill me lol along with half the gym


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> i know how u feel but if i moan anymore about being fat with skinny muscles i think the missus will kill me lol along with half the gym


hahaha sounds about right.... my warcry at he moment is "I'm fat" or "I'm losing muscle!" pmsfl......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> i know how u feel but if i moan anymore about being fat with skinny muscles i think the missus will kill me lol along with half the gym





Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha sounds about right.... my warcry at he moment is "I'm fat" or "I'm losing muscle!" pmsfl......


DITTO!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> DITTO!!!


yes but your big and ripped mate:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

nothing much to say apart from 16 weks of diet seems to be out the window at mo as taking meds for serious gut trouble which is making me blaoted .. gotta drink 2 litres of sodium bsed solution to get my guyts moving

all this sodium has blaoted me out and my gut is swollen form lack of regular bowel movement

p!ssed off totally


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

**** mate bad news hope u get better soon.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

try not to worry mate,i know thats easy for me to say sitting here and i know what i would be like in your shoes (tearing my fkin hair out) but it should run thru you quickly surely?well i hope anyway,thats p1ss mate,crossing fingers it doesnt fck things for you mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> nothing much to say apart from 16 weks of diet seems to be out the window at mo as taking meds for serious gut trouble which is making me blaoted .. gotta drink 2 litres of sodium bsed solution to get my guyts moving
> 
> all this sodium has blaoted me out and my gut is swollen form lack of regular bowel movement
> 
> p!ssed off totally


Colonic

Up your greens

Up your fibre

Take a stool softner


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is it possible that it is stress? Stress is a motha fcuker on some people.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> Colonic
> 
> Up your greens
> 
> ...


Most all fiberous vegetables will probably result in more gas, and gastric disturbance.

Try some digestive enzymes to break down your food, and also pro-biotics to keep things moving.

Too much fiber wil give you problems.

Another thing is stress. This will give you problems big time.

If you hold your stress in your stomach, you will not fair well.

If you do some diaphram breathing exercises your stress can be drawn from the stomach.

Take a moment and relax within yourself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Shaun i also have stomach problems for the past week, i feel for you horrible stuff.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

feel for you m8, this will test your mental resolve as much as anything else ,

you still have time to recover , you have done all the hard work it will all come good on the day

fb


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Shaun, Rich and Wayne...best of luck for Sunday fellas :bounce: . Won;t be able to make it as touring cars are on at Thruxton. Have a goodun! :beer:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Well done yesterday mate taking second place, tough class and considering all the problems you have had in the run up you looked great!

...and a big well done to Mrs Mcdonald on her first place :thumb:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Was nice to meet you yesterday mate & well done on the 2nd place,im sure your gonna be even sharper @ the finals:wink:

Your Mrs looked great too:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shakey said:


> Was nice to meet you yesterday mate & well done on the 2nd place,im sure your gonna be even sharper @ the finals:wink:
> 
> Your Mrs looked great too:thumbup1:


nice to meet you mate sorry if i seemed a bit out of it .. was a bit down after my placing and knew i had should have been sharper

will really hit the prep hard now for the brits

thanks to everyone for there suport and messages ... hopefullly will be better in 5 weeks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congratulations Shaun.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good going Shaun, and congrats to your wife for first place.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done to both.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Any pics......of the wife.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello mate i had a brief chat with u outside after the show....anyway as i said complete joke.....u won that hands down IMO....yes u were off and need to be sharper but even so the balance and muscle u had won u that class easily....i feel that was the worst decision of the day along with another one in first timers!

But in saying that maybe it has done u a favour,,,,as now with 5 weeks to go u can smash the fcuk out of it,get sliced and come in full....un balacned physiques get lost at the finals mate so if u come in sharper u will do well...

my advice would b get rite back on the diet tomo and with 4weeks to go u can bring the best u can!

Gary farr


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> Hello mate i had a brief chat with u outside after the show....anyway as i said complete joke.....u won that hands down IMO....yes u were off and need to be sharper but even so the balance and muscle u had won u that class easily....i feel that was the worst decision of the day along with another one in first timers!
> 
> But in saying that maybe it has done u a favour,,,,as now with 5 weeks to go u can smash the fcuk out of it,get sliced and come in full....un balacned physiques get lost at the finals mate so if u come in sharper u will do well...
> 
> ...


Good to meet you Gary sorry didnt get chance to chat longer .the wife and kids were waiting outside the car and some guy was telling donna how great she was (and she was milking her victory lol)

thanks for the comments mate ... i loooked at photo and was surprised at decision ..i had laurie g who place third above the winner

but as you said it makes me hungry to be better now .. i gotta play to my strengths and what i lack in mass i can make up for in condition....

good to see you tho mate sorry i ddint click who it was to start with as only seen your (huge) back in your avatar before and not the face

thanks again mate always a good boost to hear things like that after a knock


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

winger said:


> Any pics......of the wife.


will post as soon as i get some mate

tbh she was the clear winner and shocked me just how good she has got

the best part of yesterday (as well as donna winning ) was seein my kids in the crowd smiling and cheering and saying how much they loved the show .... they were on cloud 9 all day today talking about it ...they are hooked

thanks JESSICA and REBECCA you make mummy and daddy very proud


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> will post as soon as i get some mate
> 
> tbh she was the clear winner and shocked me just how good she has got
> 
> ...


I love those days, when you see your child really happy.

That is what its all about...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I love those days, when you see your child really happy.
> 
> That is what its all about...


def hacks ..... they were so happy yesterday ..... it was fantastic seeing them so high with excitement


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done the McDonald family!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

all good mate,,will catch u at finals where im sure u will reverse the decision,,infact i can garuntee u will if u make the adjustmets that u need to..Have u had any guidence this yr mate or just gone solo with ur diet?

ps im one of little ones mate.........big in jrs but just a little fish now in one hell of a big pond!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> all good mate,,will catch u at finals where im sure u will reverse the decision,,infact i can garuntee u will if u make the adjustmets that u need to..Have u had any guidence this yr mate or just gone solo with ur diet?
> 
> ps im one of little ones mate.........big in jrs but just a little fish now in one hell of a big pond!!!


but big juniors just become bigger misters mate lol

look forward to meeting you at the finals mate .... had few people round to help on show prep but most of it solo .. hardest thing is assessing the progress solo

not even touched the cardio for the west prep ... that will up now and its al out for brits ..spoke to a few guys at the show who said i should play to my strength which is condition and not mass so all out now or may


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

all better now janet ....think it was stress tbh

all set now for 5 weeks of diet hell


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say congrats mate to you and ur missus and wish u all the best for future mate.

Cheers for taking time to update ur journal aswell so people like me, can learn from those like ur self :thumbup1:

Good luck for future


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

the missus taking first place ...... top chic x x x x

http://michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=34593475


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

biceps showing fat gut ....lol

http://michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=34593468


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well you wife sure looks stupendous to say the least and damn she is hot as hell.










Shaun, as good as your avatar looks I thought you would have looked a tad bit more conditioned. Not saying that you are not, just saying and I am not having a go you big stud you. You hold more muscle than that guy and your legs are hands down more muscular than his. I think his mid section was leaner, but I suspect your stomach problems was to blame.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Winger

i totally agree with you mate ...my condition was off and it cost me ... i was trying to just qualify and paek in 5 weeks for the brits but i still look too smooth

the wife was happy with your comments about she is on cloud 9 since winning


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ahhh i can see myself with no tan now laurie you nob- i cant even believe i placed to be honest i look awfull- the evening i was a totally different person- oh well lesson learnt and all that- your missus looks awesome congrats


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

foook me shaun you hold some mass your twice the size of the lad next to you. I agree with the conditioning comments however ill happily swap you my fat stomach for yours any day  .

Im sure you will be tip top in 5 weeks and thats when it really counts


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done Shaun, looking good in the pic


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

day 1 of diet today and cardio starts tomorrow ...have only done 3 lots of cardio x 30 minutes for the qualifier ..cruised in and it showed but leaves me 4 weeks to get shredded now and wont make tyhe mistake i did last year trying to hold my condition for 4 weeks

cardio x 40 mins tom

carbs at 130g avarage .....

this will be adjutsed each week depending how its comng down .........


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What a great sport you are. Cant wait to see what happens in the next few weeks. :thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate .... i will def improve on my condition just gotta make sure i hold onto size.... i spoke to a couple of people who said i need to play to my strength which is my condition and not size ... no point trying to out mass the big guys as i have not got the size

thanks for all the positive comments and criticism it all helps


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

your legs look bloody awesome mate  good look for the next 4 weeks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratuations to you both 

Donna looks great, as do you, athough yep, could be sharper but you know that :thumbup1:

I wont comment further as you're in better condition than I will be lol

Where did she get her bikini from?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

congratulations to you both m8 , if you had peaked for the qualifier you would have no room to improve so realy its to your advantage to qualify with a little way still to go and come in totaly peeled for the final :thumb:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

good stuff mate,,,sacrifice everyhting in the last 4weeks and u will kick **** up there,,,also if u need any help when ur up there im not a world renound guru but if u need a 2nd opinion then give me a shout ok.....il be cheering for u mate

peace out


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

gunit said:


> ,also if u need any help


He needs the transmission rebuilt on his car. :whistling:

Gunit, your build in your avatar is most respectable! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Congrats to you and your wife Shaun you both look great. Legs look phenominal!!!!!

QUADZILLA has stepped on the stage:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> good stuff mate,,,sacrifice everyhting in the last 4weeks and u will kick **** up there,,,also if u need any help when ur up there im not a world renound guru but if u need a 2nd opinion then give me a shout ok.....il be cheering for u mate
> 
> peace out


cheers mate may take you up on that as no many around here to offer a critcial eye

where you based gunnit


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff lol


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

keep it up Shaun, you is doing fine, wheels of fortune, great size...cant wait to see you stripped out.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

4 weeks to southport

the plan was to hit it hard after the qualifier and come in shredded .... already its hitting the body hard ..wake up without the energy to get out of bed and hit the cardio .spend the day drained and hungry and living like a zombie

condition is the only way i may get a spot at the brits so wil be living with this for solid 4 weeks now .. will uyp carbs enough on training days to maintain the weights and intensity for next 2 weeks and then ease back on intensity with two weeks

based on last years diary i can hit just right amount of carbs and calories to get me thru eachsession but really dont wanna lose size like i did last year


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

what r the fats at big man?keep pushing these 4 weeks will fly by!!

G


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunit said:


> what r the fats at big man?keep pushing these 4 weeks will fly by!!
> 
> G


fats about 50 -80 mainly thru salmon, oily fish and nuts ..... already looking tighter


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> fats about 50 -80 mainly thru salmon, oily fish and nuts ..... already looking tighter


I bet you do!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thought i had better up date my progress

stepped up cardio to 45 mins every day with twice a day on non training days working well as body fat coming down and vascularity improving . carbs constant at about 110g a day but fats higher than normal

waist has come in and legs are very cut now and hoping i can bring a betetr physique to the brits than i did to my qualifier


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like all is on track mate keep at it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice to see you today - you seemed pretty coherent to me 

I'm the one feeling like a zombie at the moment lol and I should probably go and do some cardio but too shattered!!!

Next time there will be much KFC :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

2 weeks to go


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

delt cap looks like a b'stard big pumpkin there mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

condition is looking very good their my mate keep at it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn you look good!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, I like the seperations.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

last leg session tonight felt very hard ......... focussed on lots of squeezing and contracting but still started session with squats lol

managed 8 reps with 190 kg ... weight wasnt heavy just not a lot in legs left (70g carbs and cardio taking its toll)

def a lot tighter and sharper than west show ... feel small now but have been told to play to my strength for brits which is condition not mass

and lets face it with Dave Titterton in my class no one is going to out mass him ...

come to think about it he gets himself in good nick too ...... oh well least i will get a good view of show and not have to pay for a ticket

and a big feed up after to celebrate my 40th birthday


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Looking good and still massive mate.

Hang in with it...all the best and look forward to seeing more of you.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Looking good and still massive mate.
> 
> Hang in with it...all the best and look forward to seeing more of you.


thanks mate but i am shrinking by the day feel tiny


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> thanks mate but i am shrinking by the day feel tiny


Well news flash, your far from tiny.

Got any pics?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

will try post some ....doing back tonight so hopefuly will be able to see changes :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

1st day of deplete carbs at 60g ,,,, 40 min walk this morning then all over upper body session with 30 reps on each body part x 3... dont drop carbs to ridiculous low amount as much of research suggests that this doesnt have any greater effect (studied this for my first paper at uni)

7 litres of water throughout day ... soy sauce and sea salt on everything (sodium loading)

legs dont repsond to any movement and brain not functioning properly anymore even talking seems hard


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Seperations are comming out big time.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

you need to change the title of this journal to........

"shauns fcuking massive blog"

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

that's a smashing quad shot mate showing how the different parts of the group sit.

be awsome for teaching peple where to inject their vitamins


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking ripped ripped ripped shaun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> looking ripped ripped ripped shaun


cheers laurie feel like sh!t tho ... did my walk with the missus this morning and nearly passed out ..... and off to gym in 5 mins for depletion session again

so what we eating mister G during the break lol .... sorri mate food on mind 24/7 ha ha


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

same here shaun- well was thinking of jacket spuds, cheeses beans and coleslaw what i had last time, eaten in the sun ahhh was well nice then in the evening you decide no spicy food though mate cos i think after 16 weeks of clean strict diet i will be seriously ill


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin blood good mate keep going not long now


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

hi mate, looking good now,well done mate, i did a decarb at the end of my diet.....so i know how your feeling....not good mate, but when you carb up the results are def worth it....well done again m8


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

after two days of depletion ...one more day to go :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

last day of depelete one training session left ......... then 800g of lovely carbs tomorrow


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

800g of carbs mate,you will certainly suck them up like a sponge,still looking big even when flat,so i can imagine how full and tight you are going to get.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nearly there Shaun, gonna look awesome mate :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking quality mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Shaun :thumb: . I hope you'll be celebrating next week mate :beer:


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

awesome pics bud, hows the carbing up going????


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking awesome bud. Good look and enjoy them carbs


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking very lean and muscular and happy birthday as well.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

things going ok wih carb up altho hard to tell if i am full dry or smooth lol ...never really looks like i want

thanks to all you guys for your comments feedback and humour over the last year .... it makes a big difference to chat to guys involved in the sport and something which i have not had experienced before

made some good contacts and friends on here and hopefully meeting a few today and tomorrow

whatever the result the journey has been a good one and soemthing i will always look back on :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one Shaun - go get 'em! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Best of luck for tomorrow Shaun, wipe the floor.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck m8 all the best :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey mate

Look super ripped:thumb:

But what happened from

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/42580-shauns-trying-get-massive-blog-83.html

post 1235

Legs huge vascular etc etc to current pics, did you deplete too much????

You look awesome, it just seems that you loost mass last few weeks,

Especially from that side tricep shot 2 weeks out???


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

lost loads of mass totally got itv wrong mate .. last few days i dropped laods and lost too much water from muscle ... aldactone to blame i think as it strated dropping the day i finished carb up


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> lost loads of mass totally got itv wrong mate .. last few days i dropped laods and lost too much water from muscle ... aldactone to blame i think as it strated dropping the day i finished carb up


At least you know mate:thumbup1:

Didnt want to come across harsh, but say it as I see it, did think you carried far more muscle in earlier pics..

Next time use aldactone, bosh in loads of oxy:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

totally agree wiyth ya mate and whats worse is that i could see it happening from the friday onwards ...i just lost so much in a few days and it was too far gone to rectify ... bit of a gutter but at least i know what doesnt work now

2011 will be next show date for me once i put on some size

missus did great getting 4th in trained class altho im sure she deserved better as her shape and muscluarity are ace


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Well done to you and Donna on the weekend. I know you didn't get the result you wanted but no doubt you will be bigger and better in 2011. Goodluck

Also what a hard job it must be for both of you to diet and look after your two little girls. I take my hat off to you both.... great couple!!

Good luck to both of you for your 2011 prep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shaun, for what it is worth, I think you look great.

Is your right bicep torn slightly?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

shaun, you look bang on in the photos...at least you know where you went a bit wayside and can put a plan together for next time.

Congrats to Donna also..youve both certainly put in the hard work...keep up the journal.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh congrats, i think you both did really well no matter what went on!!

Onwards and upwards huh WHOOP WHOOP :thumb:

xxxxx


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

only second year competing and used aldactone each time but tbh i only hit it right on the first show and i carbed up laods before stopping the day before

whilst carbing up things seem good but i stop the carb at 12 mid day the day before and cut the water at same time and i just end up lsing so much water i look flat as a pancake ....very dry but flat especially legs

this year i was full pretty much all way thru diet and very vascular ..legs were best they have looked ever 6 days out then day before they were gone

going to give aldactone a miss from now on and try carb up for bit longer

taking 2010 off to gain size and learn from my mistakes ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I feel for ya, all that prep to go out the window at the very end.

They say you can't put a price tag on a learning experience. That's what they told me when I lost my ass in the stock market...lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

back training heavy and hard now and looking to get big for 2011

getting involved with setting up Swindon Strongman Contest at the Legendary Ironworx Gym August 15th and 16th :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i've got a rake of pics to email you of you and Donna from the brits mate,text me over the next few days if i havent sent them to remind me to get them to you


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> i've got a rake of pics to email you of you and Donna from the brits mate,text me over the next few days if i havent sent them to remind me to get them to you


hey weeman where r my pics lol


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Looking big and strong yesterday mate !!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers neil

after my disaster at the brits this year im having year of comps next year to focus on business and mrs macs assault on the brits .... i really believe if she can get her **** into shape she will be top 3 hopefully top 1 ... setting up business really took its toll on my prep and the last week i just dropped too much weight

anyway thought i had better update my journal after peahead pm'd me and reminded me i had not been on here for some time will post some pics of the missus at brits as the pics of me are ****e and she looks bigger and better lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

mrs mac ... future champ...she is the one in the middle


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

and winning the west britain this year


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

my depleted tiny back probably taking last place... im the one in blue trunks with hair


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

back looks good mate and hams look awesome


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i recognise those pics 

hey mate,sorry i forgot to send the pics,just mailed twenty odd of you and donna to you 2 minutes ago


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shaun you look damn good and so does your wife.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> i recognise those pics
> 
> hey mate,sorry i forgot to send the pics,just mailed twenty odd of you and donna to you 2 minutes ago


thanks for pics weeman .donna was really pleased with how she looked in them

have to catch up again with you mate ... im taking year of competing but don competing again next year so may see and the mrs

still aint the forgot the way ser introduced herself lol . i was sleeping on the floor in the hall prior to going on stage and woke to find a mini skirted ser trying to sit on my face and weeman laughing .... haha only u guys could do that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> thanks for pics weeman .donna was really pleased with how she looked in them
> 
> have to catch up again with you mate ... im taking year of competing but don competing again next year so may see and the mrs
> 
> still aint the forgot the way ser introduced herself lol . i was sleeping on the floor in the hall prior to going on stage and woke to find a mini skirted ser trying to sit on my face and weeman laughing .... haha only u guys could do that


lmao mate if we had introduced ourselves in any other way you would have thopught we were imposters lol

We are hoping to make the brits next year mate,i'm same as you as you know year out,i think mischief may happen if you and i are in offseason non depleted mode this time around lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> lmao mate if we had introduced ourselves in any other way you would have thopught we were imposters lol
> 
> We are hoping to make the brits next year mate,i'm same as you as you know year out,i think mischief may happen if you and i are in offseason non depleted mode this time around lol


lets hope so mate lol .... im already getting back to my true hedonistic self now the diet is gone ...ha ha u know how it is

im going to focus on dons prep next year so she hits the top spots at the brits :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: stay in touch mate phones always on


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the comments janet ..here are some pics of don courtesy of weeman


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

and me ...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Fantastic photos....bet you both turn a few heads when you go out together! Thanks for posting them Shaun.


ha ha thanx janet , yes we turn heads people often look around and say whats that pretty lady doing with that big ugly bloke lol:tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

back up to squatting 220 kg for reps ..taken a while after the comps and my knees are real bad now but its gotta be done

feel like i have been hear before and said this already lol :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> back up to squatting 220 kg for reps ..taken a while after the comps and my knees are real bad now but its gotta be done
> 
> feel like i have been hear before and said this already lol :thumb:


It's your journal and you can say what ever you want too. :thumbup1:

Good job on the squatting big man.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

training heavy and hard now with the intention of hitting the stage in 2011 bigger and better

seems ages since i posted but thats life i guess ... things busy :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice...

You are already big though.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> training heavy and hard now with the intention of hitting the stage in 2011 bigger and better
> 
> seems ages since i posted but thats life i guess ... things busy :thumb:


Hello stranger 

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello stranger
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Hi Hun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

after a difficult year the training is now back on track and im focussed to hit the stage in 2011 at the nabba west again

squats back up to 230 kg for 8 with the aim of hitting 260kg for reps by end of may

need to bring up weak parts this year (most of my body but mailnly arms and back and calves) and get posing better


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squat club tonight ...must be better things to do on a friday nite lol ...at least i get to recover after by going cinema with the chic to see Ironman 2

cant remember the rules of squat club but im sure they dont say leg extensions and leg curls are an alternative ...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

managed 240kg for some reps tonight ...getting there again slowly


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice.

I can't wait for the day where I can squat 200+kg!!

How was Iron Man 2?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice to see you hitting it hard again Shaun!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Nice.
> 
> I can't wait for the day where I can squat 200+kg!!
> 
> How was Iron Man 2?


iron man 2 disappointing but had a nice feed up before at frankie and bennys which was needed after squat club ...

Aim is to get squat up to 270 again and build some decent wheels in the process


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

What the hell?!?!?!?!

where are the pics Shaun? You know i'm more of a 'look at the pics' type of girl.....i DEMAND pics(i'll send you one or two in return:lol: )


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ayyy up shaun how are you doing well long time no hear- well on teh blog anyways, yer i pussed out of coming to the squat club as my twiglets can do about three plates for reps- but hey if you got a deadlift club im up for that. ill see what on next week cos it would be good to catch up and have a training session gimme a text next week


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

lol here u go ser ...not in great shape at mo but getting there

laurie u will hammer me in deadlift club but i will give it a go mate :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking awesome Shaun. how vascular are your legs!?!?!? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> lol here u go ser ...not in great shape at mo but getting there
> 
> laurie u will hammer me in deadlift club but i will give it a go mate :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


 :drool: :drool: :drool:

LMFAO at not in great shape...hun you need to get your eyes tested!

I might be some time before i return with the pics....i got 'something' :whistling: i gotta do:devil2:

PS can i watch Laurie hammer you? Can i be part of your club too?*flutters eyelashes and pouts bum*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Iron Man II wont be out here till next week.

I really want to see that one.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

I thought Iron Man 2 was pretty funny, some great one liners.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi mate, good to see you at the west.

my first post on here in a long time , thought id say hi to you.

be good to see you on stage again soon ,showing us what condition realy is all about .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fuk sake mate you aint getting any smaller eh!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers lads but after being on stage at the brits last year i gotta pack on some size to make any kind of impact next year


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Like you need size:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking really good buddyt


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice vascularity.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> hi mate, good to see you at the west.
> 
> my first post on here in a long time , thought id say hi to you.
> 
> be good to see you on stage again soon ,showing us what condition realy is all about .


ha ha thanks mate .... how u feeling after the west show .... i was surprised with the overall result ..not to take anything away from the winner but feel he needed much more size in his legs .....

what ur plans mate ... im still aiming to win class 1 2011 and try make top 6 at brits ...... wont be easy tho ... at least u have had a top 6 brit appearance and a uni appearance ...not many can say that


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats are you eating on a typical day at the moment Shaun?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Just load of eggs chicken rice fish protein shakes ... Amounts vary depending on how hectic my day is lol

Gotta take kids swimming today so will chuck protein drink down my neck .... Have to admit I had greasy fry up today a nd pizza and junk last night


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

im good mate it was a fair decision at the west, i did not come fully conditioned hoping to qualifie but only 2 go this year not 3 or 4 as in previouse years so thats my fault for not coming in on the a game .

no hard feelings there .

i was straight back on the bike that morning for a hour and tweeked the diet ,so next show here we go .

in my opinion on your a game you rank as top class 1 mate in our area .

ive been dietting since jan 4th and to be honest feel good i might stay down this year hit more shows and who nows do class 1 with you next year .


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

would be great to do battle with ya next year mate and get laurie up there as well for a 2008 rematch ....... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

as we say at ironworx ....excess leads to success so im upping the dose and upping the weights

deadlifts tomorrow ...... :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Excess leads to success....that's different but by the looks of it, it works sure as hell!

Impressive pictures


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i thought you were looking well at the west mate.

up the dose ha ,so whats the dose and trainning schedual these days mate,if thats top secret i respect that.

im doing prop prim tren and some winny 4 weeks out ,no more than 1500 mgs a week tops.

i think ive told you before my off season is much higher.

i only do short cycles off season ,just interested on your spin on it.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

tO be honest mate my dose is low at the moment just doing 4 shots of t350 a week .. I need to step it up a bit ... Think I ws looking small at west so need to eat more .... The separation with the missus really fcuked me up and I dropped a lot in 3 months

What's ur off season programme like .... Ur looking huge .. If u can get ur 2008 condition again u will nail it ..

My only off time from gear seems to be the 6 days between shots lol

I'm around 18 stone at mo need to be much heavier off season


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> squat club tonight ...must be better things to do on a friday nite lol ...at least i get to recover after by going cinema with the chic to see Ironman 2
> 
> *cant remember the rules of squat club but im sure they dont say leg extensions and leg curls are an alternative ...*


They certainly don't!!!

Long time no see, nice to see you back :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> They certainly don't!!!
> 
> Long time no see, nice to see you back :thumb:


when r u gracing Ironworx with your presence again Bek ....... :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Strained an intercoastal muscle today .... Typical I seem to get some type of injury every 2 months

will add to the list of ruptured pec , torn bicep , ruptured soleus and ruptured quad .... Must be nature telling me to quit ... Lol

Will b in gym tomorrow doing shoulders anyway


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> tO be honest mate my dose is low at the moment just doing 4 shots of t350 a week .. I need to step it up a bit ...


Just 1400mg test then, yep that does sound like a cruising dose.... for perhaps Frankenstein :lol:

Good to have you posting i always enjoy your posts:beer:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just 1400mg test then, yep that does sound like a cruising dose.... for perhaps Frankenstein :lol:
> 
> Good to have you posting i always enjoy your posts:beer:


cheers mate ...thought i better rejoin the muscle uk community after a long break ...good to see so many faces still here :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking great Shaun...good to see you back on here:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Looking great Shaun...good to see you back on here:thumbup1:


cheers mate hows your training going ...


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> cheers mate hows your training going ...


Trainings going good thanks mate, taking this year off to make improvements will be back next year. First propa off season ive had so will do me good.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

same here mate having year out to work on weak areas ......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> when r u gracing Ironworx with your presence again Bek ....... :thumb:


Whenever I'm nearby again (and I'll not blow my gearbox up this time!!)


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

well i weigh friday but ive droped weight already legs and back coming through strong now just keep on the grind.

i did not use more gear in 2009 off season.

i kept my eating fairly clean except for some cheat meals at weekends.

i did not let my weight go above 280 and if it did i adjusted my carbs.

ive done many different insuline protacols over the years, i switched to lantus pre breakfast 5 days a week and weekends off .

about 50units.

4 ius of parma gh a day (simplex nutrapin ect)

gear wise about 3000mg a week.

usualy 600 mg deca organon or pbl

1250 mg test enath iranian or omadren sus .

1000 mg cyp upjohn from usa or heptalate kwinga labs.

stick to my pharma amps .

choosey about multies whats good one minuet may be ****e the next but found thoes ive listed to be good.

ive used more gear in the past but stick to around a max of 3 grams a week .

might give 5g a week, a crack again one day ha ,the gram a day club ,but im getting old now so they say.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just want to say its good seeing you to guys at a high level being open and honest about not only gear but food intake and your approaches.

It is very interesting to read and see the graft you boys put in when pushing it at a level i hope to get to one day


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> well i weigh friday but ive droped weight already legs and back coming through strong now just keep on the grind.
> 
> i did not use more gear in 2009 off season.
> 
> ...


i really need to up he dose i think ..i use about 3g during the contets prep phase but no where near that amount off season ...may explain why i cant get size on but get condition lol

thanks for the complment hilly ...i wouldnt say i was a top competitor ....ady has ben top 5 brits and on the universe stage s prob applies to him


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it applies to you as well shaun. you have a great physique and i am sure now ure putting the effort back in will make some massive improvements. especially going by ure latest pics as you have been taking it easy and still look to have added some good size.

its just rare you get guys at both ure level being honest openly is all  . I dont just mean gear here but diet and your approaches etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

adrian said:


> well i weigh friday but ive droped weight already legs and back coming through strong now just keep on the grind.
> 
> i did not use more gear in 2009 off season.
> 
> ...


adrian whats ure opinion on using the lantus over fast acting? also when you used fast acting did you prefer pre or pwo or both, with breaky 2 or 3 x per day?

I feel you on the multies many mixed opinions make it wary. i always make sure half my test dose is pharma then make the rest up with ugl


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Wishing you luck for 2011, just be careful on those bloody injuries you nutter


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Linny said:


> Wishing you luck for 2011, just be careful on those bloody injuries you nutter


thank u stranger i see ur still training hard ..what r ur competition plans


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

NABBA England & UK this year


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Linny said:


> NABBA England & UK this year


:laugh:good luck ..u have made some impressive changes since i last saw you .:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

night off gym due to intercostals still hurting after strain yesterday ...will hit shoulders heavy tomorrow (heavy for me) after a night of eating

my girls visit tonight so means i wil end up eating haribo and choc lol


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks hilly thats me straight talking down the line maybe a little too straight for the world of bodybuilding at times but im too old to change ha.

ah modest big mac he was 7th the year i was 5th and condition was the best on stage ,a level i have not found.

funny shaun im actualy the reverse i always use a relativly light dossage in diet mode 1500mg max .

as much pharma gh as i can get my hands on right up to the show as well,4iu a day is my base line but 8iu a day in to a show can be done.

no slin on a diet for me (had very bad hypo experiance and angry paramedic stood over me ha)only in carb up mode.

in answer to your question hilly i was in the fast acting slin club for many years heres some protacals.

first time ever ,after trainning 10iu nova rapid shake tea 1 hour latter.

i pushed the envelope to as much as 30ius of rapid in one hit not wise.

next was pre breck rapid and after trainning again pushing to 30 iu ,but i found 10 was safe for me.

now this last off season i diceided to eat clean and quantatiy on my trainning days (which are my slin days)so i started with 30iu of lantus and worked up to 50iu pre bfast,im totaly comfortable with this dose and feel full and very pumped in workouts and far safer than the rapid aproach for me.

arh i fogot 1 other protacal i tried which was awsome for weight gain but had me using my blood sugar moniter loads ,rapid after every meal ,i always eat 5 solid meals and 5 drinks a day,i did 4iu hits of rapid after every solid meal but beware of over lap with frequent rapid use.

the injury thing is a problem as years go on i made a decition to not go to heavy as i dont want the time out it hinders muscle growth and i aint getting no younger with 20 years lifting under me belt so 10 reps is the norm but somtimes drop to 6 when the good old off season is in swing but one lifts and 2 and 3 are gone for me.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i may give ur methods a go mate as ur the man with more mass than me ..... i gotta step up my game ithink ....... hey if i can get more size on will swap my contest regime with ya so we get the best of both worlds lol


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

thats a deal ,

my dietting is very basic ,

my starting point was .

500g protien

500g carbs

70gfats

c.v. 5 mornings aweek and about 1 hour in the gym 1 bodypart and some dreaded calfs or abs chucked in at the end.

i reduce my carbs by 50g increments when the loss sticks .

also i started at 30 min c.v.first 4 weeks

weeks 4 to 8, 45 mins

and week 8 0n 1 hour c.v ,same to date.

my carbs are at 250g

fats 70g

protien 500g at the moment.

i dont use any fat burning stuff,t3 t4 ephadrine ,clen ,ect.

just the dietting gear i listed before and gh.

5 days out water load 5litres to up to 10 litres the day before,increasing 1 litre a day.

and i chuck 1 armidex in a day 5 days out.

no duretics ,no carb depleat and load .

just slin on the morning of the show and carb fest until i go on ,oh and water as required.

ive always done this and got in not bad nick in the past .

i eased up 2 weeks out to hold more size for west but did not bring the grainy lines because i did not want to be ****ed at the final but ive got a decent balance at the mo and still tightening up,

i no its very basic compared to what i read so many guys doing youl probably **** your pants when you read this but it all the truth i swear.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers for the info adrian.

How many cals do you work upto in the off season?

to get to ure size have you been a more stay lean in the off season or all out bulk. As a younger guy in the early stages of this i need size and lots of it. the never ending debate of staying lean and building slower or letting bf get a little higher but have an off season or 2 of getting huge is a nightmare to decide which to do. any thoughts from yourself and you shaun?


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hilly mate off season would look like this.

550g protien

650g ish carbs i say ish if i think im getting a little paunchy with the slin i pull them back to 600.

150g fat

so a good 6000 cals mate.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

oh mate im far from what i would call lean i sit on 280 in the off season but im 6.2 remmember .i was 245 at a show a week and a half ago but im aimming for 240 as i lacked my usual dry detail .

tryed to play the size over condition game ,always a gamble if others come ready too rock.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

despite a strained intercostal ...i will train shoulders tonight ..gunna follow big adys advice and up the dose even more :thumb: :thumb :

goin to the north west next week to watch which will prob kick my **** into gear again


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

off to gym ..just pics of weeman so part inspired as he is looking huge, part depressed as i now feel tiny


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lmao you nutter,you wouldnt feel small stood next to me right now,you outweigh me by about 2 st you madman!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> lmao you nutter,you wouldnt feel small stood next to me right now,you outweigh me by about 2 st you madman!!!


i doubt it mate ur looking huge ..........

managed to get 50kg dumbells up for pressing tonight ...... aint touched them for about a year so good to start moving up the rack again

gym was packed tonight ....ironworx is the only place to train in swindon :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

uppping the dose as a little as feel doing too little off season

had to come off dbol as it fcuks up appetite for me and makes me depressed

currently doing approx 1800mg test and 300mg tren ... strength going up of the lay off i had but weight creeping up very slowly

managed to hold reasonable condition but really need the calories to gain size

squat 240 for 6

deadlift 250 for 6

shoulder press 50 for 6

all lifts well down on previous but taking it slow to avoid injuries which i have had my fair share .. looking to up reps and avoid 2-3 rep heavies


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what is ure diet looking like at the moment mate and how are you going to increase it?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

am eggs and oats for breakfast

protein shake

chicken stir fry and cous cous

chicken stir fry and cous cous and cashew nuts

protein shake and oats

mince beef and veg

protein shake and peanut butter

not reallly enough at moment ...portion sizes aint big due to time restraints when working ...will up the portion sizes and fats


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

starting tren with test today upped the dose a bit and increased calories

having increased weights p to heavy for me , so will now work on upping reps and focus on intensity

will adopt heavy duty approach for next few months


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

what are the quants shaun-

i am going for 450-500g of oats a day and 400g of potatos per day am putting weight on everso slowly and still lean ( too lean really) when i get rid of this chest we are going to meet up but i dont want you getting the old lurgey-

ps you are training damm heavy you sure your knees can take that weight on the squat they must be killing?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> what are the quants shaun-
> 
> i am going for 450-500g of oats a day and 400g of potatos per day am putting weight on everso slowly and still lean ( too lean really) when i get rid of this chest we are going to meet up but i dont want you getting the old lurgey-
> 
> ps you are training damm heavy you sure your knees can take that weight on the squat they must be killing?


Hi Big Laurie G

my knees are killing mate ....got grade 4 osteoarthritis.. but u know what they say its better to burn out that to fade away lol

how do u eat all that mate .... eating is my biggest prob at mo just never feel that hungry .... still toying with using slin on regular basis but it dont sit comfortable with me

im going to NW show this weekend in southport to check it out ..we def have to meet up and discuss our 2010 attack on the west ... i gotta feeling ur goin to kick my **** .... altho there are a number of new kids on the block too... so we better make sure we secure our qualifiers

not sure if ady doing class 1 again or going to masters... im trying to avoid masters ..not wanting t admit im old lol and also paul scarb ady and few others all hitting the big 40 soon so that will be a tough class


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

ok guys aarrrhhh im 38 date of birth 21,6,71. ha ha.

im still class 1 for 2 full years honest .

how old are you again shaune ha.

hey thats a battle royal brewing for future masters west titles .

ive droped 5 pound since west mate im consiouse of holding my tissue now but much ,much improved condition .

bang on my britain 08 weight again ha ha .

look bigger same weight as 08 ,funny that aint it scales are worthless as we no,

eat for mass mate laurie is spot on,

that is alot of oats there laurie,

oats and ,basmati rice ,are my carb sauces dietting or not,

about 200g dry oats

400g dry rice in the off season ,i just up the amount depending on how heavy i want to be i probably ate a bit less in 2009 to not go to much above 280lbs.

but now 100g oats and 100g rice not so good ha.

you need that clean flow with the slin mate .

whats your reservations on slin mate bit of slow before bfast and work your tolerance out slowly and safely,

it will put bad weight on you if you let the diet go off but so will gear ,you no all that anyway.

people say it makes it more stuborne when dietting the weight off but maybe thats a old wives tale getting dry is hard period.

the big guys at the higher end of the sport that i have met and chatted to through the 2 ifbb pros that came out of my gym were very open about this in private .


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

im 41 in two weeks ...**** i feel old now

my onl reservation with slin is the possibilty of diabetes as get older ..my mum develped this recently ..alth she is very unhealthy generally

will give it a shot as the weight increase is what i find hard . .. i struggle with size mate and more aware of it now as every class 1 guy looks huge ... dont wanna be the smallest guy on stage again lol .

whats ur next show date mate ... im p to watch the nw show this weekend


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great post my adrian, you need lots of food to get big. Insulin wont make you fight unless you take in to many ****y foods.carbs with it.

I wouldnt just use it sensibly shaun. Check ure morning fast blood sugars before you start using it. then check them in 3/4 weeks time. if they start to drop. come off and spend a week using something like metformin/ala/chromium growth hormone etc to increase your bodies insulin sensitivity. a mini diet or week keto would be great here.

check fasting blood sugar in a week or 2 and should have normalised then go again. this is being very anal and most wont bother and are fine however im rather health sensitive.

I find pre workout slin makes a hell of alot of sense and means you can use less slin and just nee dneough simple carbs to cover the workout. no chance of getting to fat and diet can be as is rest of day.

Im a bit of a geek and enjoy reading about insulin due to mum being diabetic and i think its a major thing that if you no how to manipulate ure own and shynthetic you can make great changes in ure physique.

However nothing is more valuable than adirans personal experience wish is why i like his posts so much


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Shaun i struggle as well to get the food in i have found that the onbly way i do it is with lots of water so i cook my oats then while its hot add loads of water so its a runny soup- disgusting- yes it is but it works then drink the lot down so you are getting clean carbs and a lot of water gradually your stomach expands as it is trained to do so you just need to push it and it will go.

Slin- funny thing with slin i used to do 10ius of fast acting and didnt really feel anything to be honest may have been too small a doseage though- i too am wary of slin. Im stil natty at the moment adn not using anything giving my body a good cleanse but still strong so its all goo

@adrian hope all is good i am looking forward to our meet again in the west britain it will be quite an event may go to southport for the british to watch but i will see what im doing will definatley go to the ukbff finals so probably meet you there at some point.

@ shaun- going to the expo shaun im going saterday i just bought me tickets


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers laurie i will give it ago ... need to put on some size soon otherwise will be left behind :thumb: may go to expo mate will be good


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

thats some interesting theroy there hilly on the slin ,im digesting as i type.

we can read and read about protacol and fast or slow slin or even mixtard which from memorary is about 70/30 mix of fast but dont quote me.

but we have to find our own tolerance as two people are not alike.

in the mid 2002 many moons ago i started with nova rapid and tolerated as much as 40iu in 1 hit but took on so much glucoes powder to balance things it was stupid and i got bad weight with it crazy days.

for me no more than 10 in 1 hit with nova rapid twice daily.

or lantus as much as 50 iu pre bfast .

on the lantus my diet looks like this 550 protien

550/600carb

100/150fat

no glucoes tabs sugar drinks ect needed .

i always carry glucoes tabs blood sugar monitor kit and a hypostop with me ,a must for a sensable slin user i think.

when i look back to what amounts ive used of the rapid and the sugar **** i have consumed to stop hypos i was a fool period and lucky to not have health issues.

but i learned and have been using it on and off for 8 years now.

well shaun it the london southeast over 100kg sunday so go have a go.

theres also a show at this expo i here .

do london first and take it from there.

i got into drinking oats laurie 100g 2 scoops of whey shaker neck it great drink if you cant eat the good old chicken and rice 3 times a day 7 days a week 365 days a year or what ever it is.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for all teh useful advice guys will put into practice ........ might take a trip to the expo ...laurie says he has tickets so i may take a ride up there ...altho i will end up coming home and crying about how tiny and pathetic i looked lol


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

bloody hell shaun you aint the smallest guy there you baged 7th in 2008 at the final ,hard as nails .

forget the size game play to your strengths .

and get 2009 out of your head if you would have turned up like 2008 you would have top 10 easy mate ,hell i should have been tighter at the west and now im out end of.

eddy gray is your weight mate and near to your height and it dont stop him doing dammage.

head down till xmas then let the diet begin mate you will be a force.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> bloody hell shaun you aint the smallest guy there you baged 7th in 2008 at the final ,hard as nails .
> 
> forget the size game play to your strengths .
> 
> ...


cheers mate i appreciate the support .... as u said play to strengths and it works for eddie so i will stick with the plan

good luck for he show mate text me the result


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Hi Shaun

Good to see you back on here.

You going to the expo?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi mate , yes prob take a trip up there how about u


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squat club tonight .... not in mood to train today which means i gotta kick my **** down there ..............


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Hi mate , yes prob take a trip up there how about u


Yeah I will be there, will be good to have a chat etc. I will be on the multipower stand


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

sqaut club tonight instaed of yesterdy coz i was a lazy sh*t

going for 250kg for reps again atg ............ then off to cinema with me lttle girl to watch a movie

then upto suny southport to see the nw show ....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

250kg for reps ....legs gettin bigger but feel fcuked now ...up the dose


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bad case of sus flu at mo but moving up to 18 stone mark .... still need lot more mass tho


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ShaunMc said:


> *250kg for reps* ....legs gettin bigger but feel fcuked now ...up the dose


Strong as fook mate, what does your leg routine look like (sorry if you have posted this earlier)


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

squat

warm up to 250kg

250 kg x 6 drop set to 180 x 6

hacks

2 heavy sets

leg extensions 3 sets .... last set triple drop to failure

leg curls 3 sets ...last set triple drop to failure

nothng flashy but its put a lot of size on my legs over the years and works for me


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ShaunMc said:
 

> squat
> 
> warm up to 250kg
> 
> ...


i have been doing 2 weeks heavy one week high intense with higher volume just to rest me knee's as i have been having alot of problems

I do a similar work out but i dont do hack squat after squat but i do up to 6 sets on squats

thanks for the response:beer:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

no worries i have knee probs too ..grade 4 osteoarthritis on right knee so can hardly walk but as long as i can squat lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ShaunMc said:


> no worries i have knee probs too ..grade 4 *osteoarthritis* on right knee so can hardly walk but as long as i can squat lol


Whats this?

I sued the army for damages due to wrong diagnoses which led to foot, ankle and knee problems. Im now officially 6% disabled:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> Whats this?
> 
> I sued the army for damages due to wrong diagnoses which led to foot, ankle and knee problems. Im now officially 6% disabled:thumb:


the cartilage round the knee joint is nearly completly worn away ..surgeon said i needed a knee replacement ... hurts to walk but can just about squat after a long warm up ...

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ShaunMc said:


> the cartilage round the knee joint is nearly completly worn away ..surgeon said i needed a knee replacement ... hurts to walk but can just about squat after a long warm up ...
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


I was told i might need a knee cap replacement in the future.

My knee's are pain free at the mo but when they were bad if i was sat down or stood up for long periods when i moved my knee it felt like someone was trying to pop my knee cap off

plus when i was driving i would get shooting pains in my knee

will you get a replacement once you stop competing?


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hes got years of competing in him yet mate ,

we got years of masters to look forward to :lol: .

jokes aside squatings coming back to full power there mate

very impresive .

i miss that ive, not got under any more than 140kg in years .

i did 8 with 220 once.

i also had a go at 260 that night and just needed a touch at the mid point so no lift there ha.

it did my back in though ,week in week out mate so i droped the weight and uped the reps,

do miss the rattle of thoes plates and it impresive ass to the grass with a big squat ,good on ya .


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate ...i do sort of like them but really need to work harder on other areas

how did the weekend go


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hope your eating your weetabix this week mate :lol: :wink:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> hope your eating your weetabix this week mate :lol: :wink:


def mate lol hows life:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

back tonite 220kg deadlift for 10

heat in the gym so bad hard to breath :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> def mate lol hows life:thumb: :thumb:


lol i'm shrinking by the day mate,god damned prep mind tricks:cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol i'm shrinking by the day mate,god damned prep mind tricks:cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol:


im sure ur looking awesome mate :laugh:


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

are you at southport saturday mate.

im gona try and get up for the evenning show ,

no shows this weekend gone by .

i was not alowed to compete at nec because already qualified at south london so i rested up which was wise ,the driving is a real drain,


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gunna see if i can make it mate ..goin out fri for my birthday so not sure what state i will be in yet .. the gf will wanna go as she is from that way so see if she gets time off


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

no training today as its my bday ..... getting smashed fri night too so all good fun but not so good for gains lol .... oh well its gotta be done


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday big man!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy birthday..enjoy your thoughts Mr. thinkalot :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have a gd un mate


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

220kg drop set squats to 140kg ........ then sick outside the gym :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

im just going to write some irrelevant sh!te on my journal so that i end up on page 1 again ... noticed ive slipped to page 3 which makes me feel even less popular than i prob am lol

tempted to add some crap logic such as

i stacked water with vit c this week and noticed my arms grew .1mm what pct should i use when i come off this programme ..... some one told me if u train whilst taking 2000mg test a week u will get better results ..is this true ?? is training over rated or should i just stick to gear and tight t shirts on a saturday night etc etc etc:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol:

What do you mean you've slipped to page 3?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> i stacked water with vit c this week and noticed my arms grew .1mm what pct should i use when i come off this programme ..... some one told me if u train whilst taking 2000mg test a week u will get better results ..is this true ?? is training over rated or should i just stick to gear and tight t shirts on a saturday night etc etc etc:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Simple D comes after C so if you took some Vitamin D you covered your PCT. :whistling:

Wait one day for it to clear.

Training on 2000mg of test is good, better if you up the dose, you can do 4000mg a week and train half as much...........Sound good? 

Make sure you stick to bench and curls for best benefits, wear super tight shirts that are spandex, this I notice makes the biggest diffrence.

Hope this helps


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Simple D comes after C so if you took some Vitamin D you covered your PCT. :whistling:
> 
> Wait one day for it to clear.
> 
> ...


everything seems clear now ...thanks hacks im sure i will be turning pro within a few months now


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

shoulders saturday

50kg dumbell drop set to 35kg .... 12 and 12 reps

trying to follow heavy duty system and get in and out of gym in 45 mins ..hitting it hard

up to 18 stone with good condition:thumbup1: :thumbup1: still


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

need some inspiration

feel tho im lacking motivation and drive ...... maybe as a result of slow progress

any ideas welcome :thumb:


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

nabba west exeter april 2011 ,

that should inspire you mate.

hey mate lifting thoes weights for that rep range your gona be thickening up a treat ,throw the scales away .

i wont be going up heavy in body weight ever again mate ,the way im going i will be in the 100 kg s at this rate .

hope lifes good at your end.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

motivational text on way babe....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> motivational text on way babe....


ha ha thanx ser i feel a pb coming on now x

cheers ady .... feels like im treadin water a bit ..dont wanna step on stage looking no different from 2009 ... time will tell hope all good with u


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hit the 18 stone mark and starting to lose condition now..... kfc here i come


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheat day? :whistling:

Or are you just asking for a punishing? :devil2:


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

hey m8, good to see you back.i was looking at a few pages back where your on about ur food and upping the portions, how bigger portions(foos weight) would you generally up it to?


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry...food weight m8


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bigguy6641 said:


> sorry...food weight m8


to be honest mate i aint got a big appetite and cant eat much in one sittin so just trying more frequent meal timing ..like every 2 hours .. also upped the junk a bit as need the calories and this helps me lift bigger

:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ok back in hard training with the aim of hitting the class 1 nabba west 2012 ........ 2010 was a wasted year with the break up of my marriage really hitting my training and eating hard ..... mananged to hold 18 stone but look like a sack of sh!t now ........ so back to square one with heavy work and lots of eating

up the dose starts here


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello Mr Mac- well glad you are doing it you know the west is on Easter Sunday- and no its not a mistake ( i thought it was but checked it out with Tony) it is going to be easter Sunday.

ps- you didnt look a sack of s hit you big fibber


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright mate ...the west is yours for the taking this year ........ make sure you get your tan sorted this year .will be down your way soon so we can meet up for a coffee and a half hearted training session lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

light legs tonight 180kg squats x 15 reps followed by a load of other high rep sh!te ...prefer heavy work but gotta train sensible this year..heavy week followed by light week


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff, always a good journal.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate appreciate it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to see u back at it mate will be following


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to have you back mate, looking forward to this. Really sorry to hear about the break up though, seem to hear this happening so often on here.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yes the break up has been hard to deal with and training has taken a back seat but hopefully this year will get me back on track ......have maintained 18 stone and ok condition ....... changing the training around a bit one week heavy low rep work and one week high rep work ... gotta up the calories a bit as have got into bad habits with eating less food


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally back in the habit of eating big .... Already feeling better pumps at gym as a result .....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Time to up the dose? :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Time to up the dose? :lol:


already been upped ..... food and supplements all increased .......... shoulders and triceps tomorrow will try get the 50kg dbells up for 10 tommorow and side raises back up to 25kg for reps

with the legendary ironworx gym closed down its hard going at fit for less .....no real atmosphere and too many little biceps boys with fragile egos walking around with faces like smacked ****s coz a bigger guy is in the gym lol.......im not even that big so fcuk knows what they would do if a real monster walked in


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol @ bicep boys


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shaun that's a nice squat. I thought your knees were bad?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

winger said:


> Shaun that's a nice squat. I thought your knees were bad?


Thanks winger .. Yes my knees shot to pieces .. Grade 4 arthritis in right knee can't even walk without pain and it needs a replacement but I wrap the knees up for squats up the dose of painkillers and grit my teeth .... Prob not sensible but need to get some wheels before I retire lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

> wrap the knees up for squats up the dose of painkillers


mad bastard- I like it.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> mad bastard- I like it.


mad yes but cant walk properly anymore and the doc says i need a knee replacement ........ but i have managed to build my wheels up over last few years so the knee replacement can wait


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

fcuking flu today so thats an impressive start to my comeback lol ....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

maaan - Barney will be opening muscle works as well you dont want to miss a day training in a ' proper' gym , not a racing snake,womens gym


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

well a bit of topic but recieved the petition for divorce today from the ex and it hit me like a hammer ........even tho its been a year since we split recieving the piece of paper was really upsetting still ... we had 20 years together and in the last 3 years of the relationship we both competed in a few shows and supported each other thru them ....just feels a sad day today


----------



## mezzyG (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy shaun progress looks good dude


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> well a bit of topic but recieved the petition for divorce today from the ex and it hit me like a hammer ........even tho its been a year since we split recieving the piece of paper was really upsetting still ... we had 20 years together and in the last 3 years of the relationship we both competed in a few shows and supported each other thru them ....just feels a sad day today


sorry to hear that mate and hopefully the future's looking brighter


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> sorry to hear that mate and hopefully the future's looking brighter


thanx mate


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

good to see u back mate, im sure your trainign will go well, sorry to hear your news.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Well after 2 weeks flu and no food managed to squat 220 for 6 and get half decent leg work out in .... Back on track I hope ... Will start stuffing my face today and upping the calories


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weight currently at 19.3 training going ok


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> weight currently at 19.3 training going ok


You got any update pics mate? Must be looking massive at that bodywieght!


----------

